# SpeedCubeLegend's Progression Thread | Aiming for Sub 1:20 3BLD, Sub-15 3x3, Sub-6 Pyraminx, Sub-1 4x4



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 27, 2022)

Here's my cubing progression. For some background, I started cubing around 3 months ago (only 3x3), learned 2x2 2 months ago, and learned 4x4 about a week ago. I average around 30-31 seconds on 3x3 with a PB of 20.57, 8-9 seconds on 2x2 with a PB of 2.37, and I average around 3-4 minutes on 4x4 with a PB of 3:09.22. I have been doing some OH as well, with an average of about 1:20 and a PB of 1:04.55. For 2x2 I use Ortega, for 3x3 I use CFOP, and for 4x4 I use Yau. 

My goals by the end of summer (hopefully these are reasonable, because I still have a lot I can fix on my solves and more to learn):


Sub-25 average on 3x3
Sub-7 average on 2x2
Sub-2 average on 4x4
Sub-1 average on OH


----------



## Garf (Jun 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Here's my cubing progression. For some background, I started cubing around 3 months ago (only 3x3), learned 2x2 2 months ago, and learned 4x4 about a week ago. I average around 30-31 seconds on 3x3 with a PB of 20.57, 8-9 seconds on 2x2 with a PB of 2.37, and I average around 3-4 minutes on 4x4 with a PB of 3:09.22. I have been doing some OH as well, with an average of about 1:20 and a PB of 1:04.55. For 2x2 I use Ortega, for 3x3 I use CFOP, and for 4x4 I use Yau.
> 
> My goals by the end of summer (hopefully these are reasonable, because I still have a lot I can fix on my solves and more to learn):
> 
> ...


I could do a virtual lesson with you... I average 10-12 seconds with 3x3, 3-4 seconds with 2x2, and 40-50 seconds with 4x4.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I could do a virtual lesson with you... I average 10-12 seconds with 3x3, 3-4 seconds with 2x2, and 40-50 seconds with 4x4.


That would be awesome! Thank you so much! When would you be able to do it?


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 27, 2022)

May you also help me with 3x3 and 4x4, i average sub 50 for 3x3 and sub 6 minutes for 4x4


----------



## Garf (Jun 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> That would be awesome! Thank you so much! When would you be able to do it?





Gavsters_Cubing said:


> May you also help me with 3x3 and 4x4, i average sub 50 for 3x3 and sub 6 minutes for 4x4


I mean, now I guess.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 27, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> I mean, now I guess.


Ok, cool! Just tell me how to join whatever format you are using. Is Gavsters_Cubing joining as well?


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm not allowed to be on google meets right now, and I have social anxiety. So i wanted to do one in the messages.


----------



## Garf (Jun 27, 2022)

Google Chat?


----------



## Gavsters_Cubing (Jun 27, 2022)

Sure, we can do that


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 27, 2022)

That's good with me


----------



## Garf (Jun 27, 2022)

You have to go into the conversations. It is the mail tab next to your profile button.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 28, 2022)

I did an average of 50 for 3x3, and it was 28.55 seconds! My best solve in the session was 21.08 seconds. I was going to do the same with 2x2 but my cube popped for the second time so I gave up on it for now.


----------



## gsingh (Jun 29, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I did an average of 50 for 3x3, and it was 28.55 seconds! My best solve in the session was 21.08 seconds. I was going to do the same with 2x2 but my cube popped for the second time so I gave up on it for now.


Sub-30! Nice


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jun 29, 2022)

First Sub-3 minute 4x4 single! 

Time: 2:47.12

Scramble: D2 R' B D2 F' L2 U F L' D' F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 R2 Uw2 Fw2 R' U' D' Fw2 U2 L' D' F2 Uw2 D' L Fw' Uw2 L' B R B R' Rw' B2 Uw L2 Fw2 L'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 1, 2022)

Okay so for 4x4 I've started averaging a little under 3 minutes, and almost all of my solves are under 3 minutes. I've also been learning 3-2-3 edge pairing so I'm hoping that will help me drop my times. 

I also registered for Inland Empire Summer, but I am 2nd on the waitlist (I believe, my name hasn't been added but there is only one other person on the list). I'm doing 3x3, Pyraminx, and 5x5, although I don't have or know how to solve any of those other than 3x3. I'm really hoping I get in, but what do you all think my chances are?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 2, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Okay so for 4x4 I've started averaging a little under 3 minutes, and almost all of my solves are under 3 minutes. I've also been learning 3-2-3 edge pairing so I'm hoping that will help me drop my times.
> 
> I also registered for Inland Empire Summer, but I am 2nd on the waitlist (I believe, my name hasn't been added but there is only one other person on the list). I'm doing 3x3, Pyraminx, and 5x5, although I don't have or know how to solve any of those other than 3x3. I'm really hoping I get in, but what do you all think my chances are?


If you don't have those puzzles, are you planning to buy them??????? And you still need to practice quite a bit for warming up before the comp.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 2, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> If you don't have those puzzles, are you planning to buy them??????? And you still need to practice quite a bit for warming up before the comp.


Yeah I was planning on buying them, but it is quite a dilemma because I don't know if I'll get off the waitlist or if I have any chance to. I hear pyraminx is pretty easy to learn, and I wanted to learn it anyway. I was going to buy a 5x5 too, but I'm not sure if I'll get good enough at it in time. The comp is in a month but I don't want to buy anything and then not get in so . I made a terrible choice to order a 4x4 a week before my last comp and then get it and learn it within 4 days . I didn't make the time limit on either solve (my times were like 4 and 5 minutes). But I do have more time so I'm just struggling with the whole situation lol.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 4, 2022)

I got into the comp! I already know I'm doing 3x3, but I'd appreciate some feedback on whether or not I should buy and learn any of the events above in the poll. The comp is in about a month. I'd also appreciate if I could get some reasoning as to why some events would be a bad idea to learn and compete in with the amount of time. I also just did where you could pick multiple events because I might do multiple more besides 3x3. My thoughts were 3x3, 5x5, and Pyraminx.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 5, 2022)

Can I get some insight as to how difficult 5x5 and Square-1 are? Like, what exactly makes them hard and how hard they are? Specifically since I would have to learn them within a month. I've heard clock and pyraminx are pretty easy, so it just depends on if I'd like those.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 5, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Can I get some insight as to how difficult 5x5 and Square-1 are? Like, what exactly makes them hard and how hard they are? Specifically since I would have to learn them within a month. I've heard clock and pyraminx are pretty easy, so it just depends on if I'd like those.


5x5 is easy. sq-1 is too, except for cubeshape


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been practicing a lot of 3x3, but I don't know if I'd say I'm sub-30 yet. At any given time my ao5 and ao12 are usually sub-30, and I just got my ao100 to under 30 seconds. I feel like I need to work on last layer because I usually finish F2L at 20 seconds or sooner, yet my times are high 20s or low 30s most of the time.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 7, 2022)

New best ao5! 24.33 seconds!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 7, 2022)

Thank you to everyone who voted. I think I've decided to do 3x3, Pyraminx, 5x5, and Clock. I think it'll be fun to try a ton of new events but I'll hold off on Square-1 for now. Hopefully my mom won't get mad when I tell her I want to spend 30 more dollars on new cubes


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Thank you to everyone who voted. I think I've decided to do 3x3, Pyraminx, 5x5, and Clock. I think it'll be fun to try a ton of new events but I'll hold off on Square-1 for now. Hopefully my mom won't get mad when I tell her I want to spend 30 more dollars on new cubes


get a yj yuchuang 5x5. its rlly good and cheap


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> get a yj yuchuang 5x5. its rlly good and cheap


The V2 M? Because the nonmagnetic one has horrible reviews


----------



## gsingh (Jul 7, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> The V2 M? Because the nonmagnetic one has horrible reviews


yea the v2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 7, 2022)

gsingh said:


> yea the v2


Ok! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 9, 2022)

PB mo3 and ao5 (3x3)! 22.05 and 22.43 seconds respectively! 

I'm really hoping to get a sub-30 average at comp. My averages at my first comp were 30 in the first round and 32 in the second round, but hopefully I'm less nervous this time because I was literally shaking during my solves last time.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 9, 2022)

Ok but I am literally so mad because I have never gotten a sub-20 single but I've gotten 5 20 second solves.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 10, 2022)

I'm literally so happy I just got my first sub-20 single (19.03)!! It was also fullstep, here's the scramble:

D2 L U L2 U B2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' U F' L U' R D' (for some reason I can't figure out how to attach exported cstimer times and scrambles but whatever)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 10, 2022)

PB mo3! I think I can also officially say that I am sub-30!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-09
mean of 3: 21.83

Time List:
1. 19.03 D2 L U L2 U B2 D L2 U B2 L2 U2 R2 U2 L' U F' L U' R D' 
2. 24.03 R2 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B R2 D2 F D F2 L2 R B D U F2 
3. 22.43 L2 D' F D' L2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 D U2 R2 L U R2 B2 U R F


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 10, 2022)

For some reason I've started averaging mid-20s (I'm really happy though), idk what I'm doing differently. Also almost got an 18 second solve if it weren't for an E-perm.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 10, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-10
single: 17.56

Time List:
1. 17.56 B R2 F' U2 R' L2 D U2 F D2 F D2 L2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 U' L2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 11, 2022)

I'm kind of second guessing doing 5x5 now because I'm already not great at 4x4. I average 2 1/2 minutes (on 4x4) and the time limit for 5x5 at the comp is 2:45... I'm thinking it's a bad idea, so I'm probably just going to do 3x3, Pyraminx and Clock, and try to get better at those rather than do just okay on a lot of events.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 11, 2022)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-11
single: 17.16

Time List:
1. 17.16 R U2 L F2 R' D2 R B2 L2 R' F2 D L' B U' F L R2 U F'


----------



## gsingh (Jul 12, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm kind of second guessing doing 5x5 now because I'm already not great at 4x4. I average 2 1/2 minutes (on 4x4) and the time limit for 5x5 at the comp is 2:45... I'm thinking it's a bad idea, so I'm probably just going to do 3x3, Pyraminx and Clock, and try to get better at those rather than do just okay on a lot of events.


*CLOCK DOES NOT MATTER. DO 5x5*


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 12, 2022)

gsingh said:


> *CLOCK DOES NOT MATTER. DO 5x5*


Do you think I should still try it with how slow I am at 4x4? And would you recommend that I don't do clock at all?


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 12, 2022)

You can get sub-20 on clock in 1 day. Do clock. (Get a QiYi)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You can get sub-20 on clock in 1 day. Do clock. (Get a QiYi)


The only problem is that I have to buy cubes myself and a QiYi is too expense, so I was just going to get a ShengShou and set it up.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 12, 2022)

That's also good, but you might not get sub-20 or even sub-25 in a weeek with it. Trust me, save up for a QiYi. The ShengShou isn't terrible, but it isn't comparable to the Qiyi in any way.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> That's also good, but you might not get sub-20 or even sub-25 in a weeek with it. Trust me, save up for a QiYi. The ShengShou isn't terrible, but it isn't comparable to the Qiyi in any way.


It's not that I don't have enough money, it's that my mom probably won't let me buy something so expensive and I've already spent a lot on cubes. I also don't know if I'll even like clock. I might ask for one for Christmas or something if I end up really liking clock.


----------



## Garf (Jul 12, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> It's not that I don't have enough money, it's that my mom probably won't let me buy something so expensive and I've already spent a lot on cubes. I also don't know if I'll even like clock. I might ask for one for Christmas or something if I end up really liking clock.


If you do 5x5, I would recommend the Moyu Meilong 5x5 M. It is quite good for 14 dollars. Not as good at the MGC, but prob close.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 12, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> If you do 5x5, I would recommend the Moyu Meilong 5x5 M. It is quite good for 14 dollars. Not as good at the MGC, but prob close.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

WHAT

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-12
single: 16.68

Time List:
1. 16.68 F D R2 U' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 R2 L' F U' B F' U R F


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> *CLOCK DOES NOT MATTER. DO 5x5*


5x5 is amazing, Do 5x5, but Clock is amazing too.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> 5x5 is amazing, Do 5x5, but Clock is amazing too.


Is 5x5 hard though? I'm already struggling with 4x4 lol. I average a little over 2:30 for 4x4 and the time limit for 5x5 is 2:45 (as I said previously) so do you think it would be possible to get under 2:45 for 5x5 in 2 1/2 weeks? Or would it be pointless?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

Wait I'm dumb lol the time limit for 5x5 is 5 minutes, but the cutoff is 2:45. So do you think it'll be possible to learn how to solve it in under 5 minutes in 2 weeks (because I still have to order the cubes and wait for them to ship)?


----------



## gsingh (Jul 13, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> If you do 5x5, I would recommend the Moyu Meilong 5x5 M. It is quite good for 14 dollars. Not as good at the MGC, but prob close.


i dont know if you've tried the yj yuchuang ,but most ppl consider it to be better than the meilong. ive used them both a lot, and i perform better on the yj.


SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Wait I'm dumb lol the time limit for 5x5 is 5 minutes, but the cutoff is 2:45. So do you think it'll be possible to learn how to solve it in under 5 minutes in 2 weeks (because I still have to order the cubes and wait for them to ship)?


probably


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

This is what I was thinking about ordering, but I might change my decision of the 5x5 after I do a little research. I have the Mfjs Meilong 4x4 M, and I like it, so that is what my choice was at first. I may or may not be spending way too much on cubes so hopefully I'll even be allowed to order them.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> i dont know if you've tried the yj yuchuang ,but most ppl consider it to be better than the meilong. ive used them both a lot, and i perform better on the yj.


meilong is good but the yuchuang is rlly good, for only $14. i sometimes like it more then my mgc. i dont have one atm, but i was going to use my friends at a comp instead of the mgc, thats how good it is.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

gsingh said:


> meilong is good but the yuchuang is rlly good, for only $14. i sometimes like it more then my mgc. i dont have one atm, but i was going to use my friends at a comp instead of the mgc, thats how good it is.


Ok, I'll definitely look into it and will probably buy it instead.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Is 5x5 hard though? I'm already struggling with 4x4 lol. I average a little over 2:30 for 4x4 and the time limit for 5x5 is 2:45 (as I said previously) so do you think it would be possible to get under 2:45 for 5x5 in 2 1/2 weeks? Or would it be pointless?


Took me around sub-16 on 3x3 to be sub-2:40 consistently on 5x5


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Took me around sub-16 on 3x3 to be sub-2:40 consistently on 5x5


I realized that the time limit is actually 5 minutes and 2:45 is the cutoff time, so hopefully I'll be good.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

Ok, you'll probably need a week of 20 solves a day (1 hour) to be sub-4 without learning much new. What cube do you currently use? The YuShuang, YJ Mini, and Qiyi MS are all really good!

P.S. So is the Qiyi MP


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Ok, you'll probably need a week of 20 solves a day (1 hour) to be sub-4 without learning much new. What cube do you currently use? The YuShuang, YJ Mini, and Qiyi MS are all really good!
> 
> P.S. So is the Qiyi MP


I actually don't have a 5x5 yet but was planning on getting either the meilong 5x5 m or the yuchuang v2 m. I'm going to order my cubes this week though.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 13, 2022)

Yuchuang for sure. MP is better than all but more pricey. If you are willing to risk it, get the MGC.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 13, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yuchuang for sure. MP is better than all but more pricey. If you are willing to risk it, get the MGC.


Ok, I'll probably get the Yuchuang. I'm looking for cheaper cubes since I have to buy them myself and don't want to use a ton of money. Thanks for your input!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 15, 2022)

(3x3) So far I've gotten about 10 sub-20s, with my PB still being the 16. I'd say I'm averaging around 26-27 seconds. Do you all think I should start learning full PLL? I only know 8 so far.


----------



## Garf (Jul 15, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> (3x3) So far I've gotten about 10 sub-20s, with my PB still being the 16. I'd say I'm averaging around 26-27 seconds. Do you all think I should start learning full PLL? I only know 8 so far.


Yes. Also get good at F2L and cross, if they aren't proficient already.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 15, 2022)

Ok. I did a mean of 10 for each step, so how proficient would you say I am for each thing?

Cross: 4.19 seconds
F2L: 10.78 seconds
OLL: 3.24 seconds
PLL: 5.54 seconds

Total: 23.75 seconds


----------



## Garf (Jul 15, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok. I did a mean of 10 for each step, so how proficient would you say I am for each thing?
> 
> Cross: 4.19 seconds
> F2L: 10.78 seconds
> ...


You need to drop your times for oll and pll. Full PLL and advanced 2-side recognition for this step will allow you to drop your times.
Also, the cross needs to drop by 2 seconds. No good cross=no good solve.
F2L is fine for now, but just keep chipping away at the times.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 15, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> You need to drop your times for oll and pll. Full PLL and advanced 2-side recognition for this step will allow you to drop your times.
> Also, the cross needs to drop by 2 seconds. No good cross=no good solve.
> F2L is fine for now, but just keep chipping away at the times.


Ok, thanks!


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 16, 2022)

Cross: Get that sub-2.5
F2L: Fine, improve on that later
OLL: Okay for 2-Look
PLL: LET'S FIX THAT FIRST

If you can get to this:

Cross: 2.5
F2L: 10.0
OLL: 3.0
PLL: 3.0

That is 18.50 (-5.25)

More advanced topics (like grinding cross, 2LLL, F2L Effiency, etc.) could get you here:

Cross: 1.3
F2L: 7.2
OLL: 2.1
PLL: 1.9

(These are my splits)

= 11.5 (-12.25)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 16, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Cross: Get that sub-2.5
> F2L: Fine, improve on that later
> OLL: Okay for 2-Look
> PLL: LET'S FIX THAT FIRST
> ...


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Ok I decided to do 50 solves to get a better idea of my average. But, my cube keeps locking up and there is a lot of friction so I am thinking of taking it apart and lubing and cleaning it. I'll also mostly be grinding cross and PLL in the coming days. Here's my average:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-16
solves/total: 50/50

single
best: 20.39
worst: 33.54

mean of 3
current: 26.70 (σ = 2.09)
best: 23.23 (σ = 2.77)

avg of 5
current: 26.32 (σ = 1.61)
best: 24.09 (σ = 0.59)

avg of 12
current: 26.66 (σ = 2.24)
best: 24.45 (σ = 1.41)

Average: 25.57 (σ = 2.07)
Mean: 25.66

Time List:
1. 24.60 B' R2 F U2 B' D2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 F' D B2 F' D2 U' L D R' F2 
2. 28.25 F2 R2 D2 F' R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F' L2 D' B' L U F2 R2 D L2 R' 
3. 26.73 F R B' U D2 B R2 F' D2 L U2 R D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 L U' 
4. 21.15 B' L U2 F2 L U2 L2 B2 R' F2 D2 L2 F' D' R' F U B2 F L B' 
5. 26.11 B D2 B' U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 B U2 R2 D U' F' U L' R B2 D F2 U' 
6. 26.76 R2 D2 F L2 F' L2 R2 B2 U2 L' B' D' L F' R2 B2 R2 U 
7. 23.55 U2 L F U B' R' F L' F2 R2 D B2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 D2 B2 L 
8. 24.72 F U B2 R2 L2 U' L F' R2 L' U2 R B2 L' F2 D2 F2 L D2 F' 
9. 23.50 F' U F' L' U' R D2 B2 L' F2 U2 F' B2 D2 F' D2 L2 B L2 D2 
10. 27.26 D2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 U R2 F2 L' D' U2 B' R2 B R B' U 
11. 24.00 R2 D B R F2 B U F R2 D2 L2 F L2 B D2 B U2 R2 F' 
12. 26.46 L2 D2 U R2 B2 U2 F2 D2 R D2 B' R F L' R D B D 
13. 21.89 R2 B' U F2 U R2 U L2 B2 D F2 U L2 R2 B' L' R F L2 B' R2 
14. 25.16 R2 D' F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 R' D L' D2 B2 F' U B2 D2 U 
15. 26.77 F' D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 D2 R D2 F' L' D2 U R D2 F 
16. 22.48 B R2 U' B' U' D2 F U' D2 R' F2 R2 F2 R' B2 R F' 
17. 24.85 U' F R2 D U2 B2 D' R2 B2 L2 F2 D' U2 R2 B' U' F U R' U' L' 
18. 23.03 R U2 L F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L U2 L' F' R' D' B' F D' F R D2 
19. 26.78 F' D2 L2 D2 U2 R' D2 L2 U2 R F2 D' B' D L2 D U' R D2 
20. 24.64 F2 D' L2 D L2 B2 D R2 U B2 D B' U L' R2 B' R F2 D' B' 
21. 22.46 F R' B2 D L2 F' B' R' F U D' R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 
22. 27.57 R2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 B R2 U2 R2 F' D' L' B' R U' B' L' D2 B' L2 
23. 26.11 R2 B F2 D2 R2 B' F' U2 L2 D2 R2 U L' F' R F' D' B' L' R' D 
24. 29.46 F' L2 F' L2 R2 F R2 F' L2 D2 F' R D2 U' L2 R' U L B' F' 
25. 31.39 L' B' L2 U R2 B2 F2 D' R2 F2 U' R' B2 R F D B2 L2 R2 
26. 23.37 B2 D2 R' U D2 F U2 F2 L D2 B2 D2 L U2 L F2 L F' R' 
27. 20.39 D' L2 F2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U2 R2 U' F' D' R U L' B' F' R U' F 
28. 25.93 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U' F R D' R B' L2 D' U2 L 
29. 26.04 B D2 U2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F D' L D2 R2 U' L' R' U' F R2 
30. 26.43 U R D B' D' F' L B R U' B2 D L2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U2 
31. 21.17 L2 B' F2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 L F2 R' D2 F2 R2 D' F' D2 F' L' D' U 
32. 33.54 L F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' U' R2 F2 D' B' U F L2 D L' B D F2 
33. 26.18 R' D2 R B2 D2 L' R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 B' D2 R U L' F L R2 B 
34. 26.66 B L' D2 B R2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 F L2 F D' L2 B2 R F' D B' 
35. 26.29 F' R2 D' B2 D R2 U R2 D R2 D' B2 D' B R2 F U B' F2 U' L 
36. 22.19 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 D' L2 F2 U2 R D F U L B' L D2 F' R 
37. 23.68 R B2 D2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 B R2 F R F' R D' L' D F R2 
38. 26.66 D2 B F2 L2 U F2 U2 F2 U B2 F2 D' U' B R' F' L' B' D2 B L' 
39. 23.76 L D2 R2 F' R2 F2 R2 U2 B' L2 U2 R' D' B' U' B2 F D' B' 
40. 29.75 R2 D' L R2 D2 F2 L' F2 U2 R' U2 L2 R B' U R' B F U F2 
41. 28.28 R2 F2 D' F2 D' U' B2 R2 D2 L2 R' U2 B' L F2 R2 F D' L2 D 
42. 26.30 F L R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R U2 B' R2 F' R2 D 
43. 21.90 D2 L2 F2 D2 L' B2 U2 R D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B R F2 R' U2 R F U 
44. 30.40 F L2 D R D2 F' B2 L' B U F2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 D B2 R2 L2 
45. 27.92 R F D' R2 F' R F' L U R' D2 L2 B2 R' B2 L' U2 L' F2 B2 L2 
46. 27.54 D' B R U B2 D' F2 R2 D L2 U2 R2 U R' F L' F2 D' B L2 
47. 23.00 R U B' R2 F2 L2 U2 B F' D2 B' U2 R' B' U' B2 F L R' F2 
48. 26.93 B L2 D2 L F2 L U2 R D2 L' F2 R U2 D' R' D' F' L D' L' 
49. 28.66 D' B U2 R' U2 D' F R' F2 R' D2 R L2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 D R' U' 
50. 24.50 B' U2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 D R2 F' U' L U' R'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Do y'all think I should change my Jb perm alg? I use: L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Garf (Jul 17, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Do y'all think I should change my Jb perm alg? I use: L' U R U' L U2 R' U R U2 R'


R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 17, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U'


Ok, thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 18, 2022)

I've been working on PLLs and I know 11 so far. I don't think I'll learn the g perms for now but I'm going to list the ones I know and how long they take approximately:

Aa - 2.5 seconds
Ab - 3 seconds
Jb - 2.5 seconds
T - 2.5 seconds
E - 3.5 seconds
Na - 4.5 seconds
Y - 3.25 seconds
H - 2 seconds
Ua - 2 seconds
Ub - 2 seconds
Z - 2.5 seconds


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 18, 2022)

All of these should be at least 1-1.5 seconds faster, so work on that.

you can get here from just learning better fingertricks and grinding. This also works for OLL:

A perms - 0.6-0.8
Jb - 0.8
T - 0.8
E - 1.5
Na - 2.0
Y - 1.5
H - 1.0
U perms - 0.6-0.8
Z - 1.2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 18, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> All of these should be at least 1-1.5 seconds faster, so work on that.
> 
> you can get here from just learning better fingertricks and grinding. This also works for OLL:
> 
> ...


Alright, thanks! I also need to set up my cube (clean it and relube it) because I keep getting lockups (and there is a ton of friction) so I can probably get a tiny bit faster after that. I was wondering, do you think I should change my A perms to righty moves if I'm not very good with my left hand? I just kind of don't want to learn more algs after I've already memorized some.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 19, 2022)

Just got a 48 second OH solve in the weekly comp! New PB!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 20, 2022)

Ummm...

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-19
single: 16.26

Time List:
1. 16.26 L' U L2 B' D2 R2 F R2 B2 L2 B2 R B2 L D' R U' R2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 21, 2022)

I've been grinding 3x3 and idk why I'm so bad at cross but whatever and for some reason last layer is still really slow as well. My F2L is consistently 9-12 seconds when I time it separately but it seems much slower in an actual solve.

On another note I ordered the cubes and when they come and I actually learn how to solve them I will probably post some goals for the comp.

What do y'all think some reasonable goals for learning 5x5, Pyraminx, and Clock in one week would be though?


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I've been grinding 3x3 and idk why I'm so bad at cross but whatever and for some reason last layer is still really slow as well. My F2L is consistently 9-12 seconds when I time it separately but it seems much slower in an actual solve.
> 
> On another note I ordered the cubes and when they come and I actually learn how to solve them I will probably post some goals for the comp.
> 
> What do y'all think some reasonable goals for learning 5x5, Pyraminx, and Clock in one week would be though?


you could prob get like sub 18 on pyra pretty quick depending on which one youre getting. idk about the others, i dont practice them.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 21, 2022)

KFCubes said:


> you could prob get like sub 18 on pyra pretty quick depending on which one youre getting. idk about the others, i dont practice them.


I'm getting the Yuxin Little Magic M.


----------



## Existential Shrimp (Jul 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm getting the Yuxin Little Magic M.


That’s very good


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 22, 2022)

Just got an 18 second single and 22 second average on the weekly comp! Also getting impatient waiting for my cubes to come, it says they should arrive on Tuesday, but last time they came a few days early so idk. I've just been so bored lately lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 22, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I've been grinding 3x3 and idk why I'm so bad at cross but whatever and for some reason last layer is still really slow as well. My F2L is consistently 9-12 seconds when I time it separately but it seems much slower in an actual solve.
> 
> On another note I ordered the cubes and when they come and I actually learn how to solve them I will probably post some goals for the comp.
> 
> What do y'all think some reasonable goals for learning 5x5, Pyraminx, and Clock in one week would be though?


5x5: 3:00??
Pyra: 15
Clock: 20 (30 with a shengshou)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 22, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> 5x5: 3:00??
> Pyra: 15
> Clock: 20 (30 with a shengshou)


Ok, thanks. I was just wanting under 5 minutes for 5x5, and am not too invested in getting super fast at the moment. For pyraminx, I was hoping to average around 12 seconds at least and learn l4e, and for clock maybe the 20 second range. I'll also have a lot of free time to practice lol.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 22, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, thanks. I was just wanting under 5 minutes for 5x5, and am not too invested in getting super fast at the moment. For pyraminx, I was hoping to average around 12 seconds at least and learn l4e, and for clock maybe the 20 second range. I'll also have a lot of free time to practice lol.


Go for it!! 
Sub-5 on 5x5 is very reachable. Go for sub-4!
Learning L4E is not hard.
Sub-20 w/ a Shengshou is not easy.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 22, 2022)

Thanks! I'm anticipating the first turns on the Shengshou clock lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 23, 2022)

Do Kit Clement's setup if you have any weighted lube.


----------



## gsingh (Jul 23, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, thanks. I was just wanting under 5 minutes for 5x5, and am not too invested in getting super fast at the moment. For pyraminx, I was hoping to average around 12 seconds at least and learn l4e, and for clock maybe the 20 second range. I'll also have a lot of free time to practice lol.


sub 5 on 5x5 should be easy if you pracitce for a couple days


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 23, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Do Kit Clement's setup if you have any weighted lube.


Yeah I was planning on it, I have weight 3 lube.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 23, 2022)

Did a random ao12 because why not.


Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-23
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 20.80
worst: 30.12

mean of 3
current: 24.52 (σ = 4.94)
best: 22.11 (σ = 1.78)

avg of 5
current: 24.73 (σ = 2.24)
best: 23.74 (σ = 2.28)

avg of 12
current: 24.45 (σ = 2.22)
best: 24.45 (σ = 2.22)

Average: 24.45 (σ = 2.22)
Mean: 24.62

Time List:
1. 25.04 R D' R2 B2 R2 D B2 U L2 F2 D2 F2 B D U2 L D U2 R' D' 
2. 26.73 U L2 B2 D L2 D2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 F D B U2 R' D L B2 U' B' 
3. 25.78 L2 U2 R2 B U2 B' R2 U2 B' F2 R F' U' L2 B U F L' U 
4. 20.89 D R2 F2 L' F' U2 R B2 U2 F U2 R2 L2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 D' 
5. 24.15 D R F2 U2 B2 R' U' B' U2 B2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' D2 L2 D2 F2 L' D 
6. 21.28 L F L' R2 B2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 F' D B R' D' U' R 
7. 26.45 R2 U B' U2 F2 L2 D B2 U2 R2 U' L' F2 R' D2 B L2 D2 
8. 27.10 L' F R U L B L D2 R D2 F U2 B' U2 F R2 F' L2 F2 L2 D2 
9. 24.45 R B' U2 F U2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 F' L2 F2 L' U2 L2 B2 D' F R2 U2 
10. 22.64 F' U2 B2 F2 U L2 D' R2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F U' F2 U B' U R' F' 
11. 20.80 L2 D' F' B2 R U B R' U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B2 R' F2 U2 L2 B U2 
12. 30.12 U' B2 F2 D L2 D U R2 F2 L2 B2 L' D' B2 L2 R' B' L F2 U2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 24, 2022)

PB ao12. Also learned the F perm.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
avg of 12: 23.40

Time List:
1. 21.86 R B U' R' D L2 U2 L' D2 F R2 L2 B L2 B' U2 B L2 D2 R 
2. (28.07) F' L D' F2 D B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 B U' B2 D B F L 
3. 21.23 L U2 F2 U B2 R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 B2 U L' U' L B' D' F' R' F' 
4. 26.93 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 U F2 U B2 F2 D L' B F' L' B U2 F2 L2 R2 
5. 23.78 F2 L2 U2 F D' R L D R2 D2 B R2 B' L2 B D2 B' L2 F' L2 
6. (18.38) R2 D' U' L2 B2 D B2 U' L2 F2 L' B2 R' B2 F L D' U F' 
7. 23.83 U L' F2 D2 B' R' L2 F' D F2 B2 R2 L B2 L F2 D2 L2 D2 L' F2 
8. 23.15 F2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 R' B F2 L' B' U' B R2 F 
9. 22.93 L2 D B' R F' L2 F2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 D2 R' U2 R2 L D2 L D2 
10. 25.41 F L' F' B L' B2 D' F R' B2 R F2 L U2 R B2 D2 R' U2 B2 
11. 21.15 L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 U B F' D' L' F L2 R U R D 
12. 23.68 D2 B D2 R' B2 D2 R' F2 R B2 L' R2 F U L B' F U2 F2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 24, 2022)

PB ao5 and another PB ao12:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
avg of 5: 21.74

Time List:
1. 18.91 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R B' L' F L' U2 B2 U' L 
2. (28.60) D' U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L F' U' L D2 B' R2 B' F 
3. 21.44 U2 B' U2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 R B2 D2 R U' L2 R D B D R2 F2 
4. (18.38) U' D2 F D2 U2 L2 B F L2 B' L2 D B' U2 R' D L' R2 U' 
5. 24.86 B R B' R' U' F R U2 D2 R2 U2 F B2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F U' B'


*PB ao12:*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-24
avg of 12: 22.52

Time List:
1. 25.73 D' F2 L D2 B2 L B2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R B' L2 R2 D2 U' B' F U 
2. 18.91 F2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 D' B2 L2 D2 F2 R B' L' F L' U2 B2 U' L 
3. (28.60) D' U' B2 D F2 U2 B2 U B2 F2 U' L F' U' L D2 B' R2 B' F 
4. 21.44 U2 B' U2 L' B2 L U2 L D2 R B2 D2 R U' L2 R D B D R2 F2 
5. 18.38 U' D2 F D2 U2 L2 B F L2 B' L2 D B' U2 R' D L' R2 U' 
6. 24.86 B R B' R' U' F R U2 D2 R2 U2 F B2 R2 F' R2 L2 U2 F U' B' 
7. 24.39 U2 B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D2 U' L2 B D R' D2 B' D2 F' D U2 
8. 25.90 R' U F' R2 F B2 L U F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U B2 U' F2 B' 
9. 22.39 L2 R2 D F2 D2 U' R2 U2 L2 B2 F' U2 L R D F R2 B2 F R 
10. 21.12 B2 L' U2 R D2 U2 R2 F2 R D2 L' D2 U' L U' R B D U2 F 
11. (18.25) D' R D' R2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F' D B' U2 R' B L 
12. 22.07 L2 D F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 L' D L F2 R D' B' D2 L' R2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 25, 2022)

My puzzles came! Also clock is way smaller than I thought it would be lol. It also turns better than I expected but maybe that will change when I actually try to speedsolve it. The puzzles also seem kinda dry so I will probably lube them with the mystic I got.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 26, 2022)

First timed clock solve lol. I also might just use beginner's method for pyraminx because I'm just not understanding.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
single: 1:26.27

Time List:
1. 1:26.27 UR5+ DR1+ DL4- UL2- U5+ R3+ D2- L5+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R0+ D2- L4+ ALL2- DR DL UL


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 26, 2022)

Ok I've done like 10 clock solves and I average in the 30 second range, and clock is actually really fun.


----------



## Imsoosm (Jul 26, 2022)

Is your clock Qiyi or Shengshou?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 26, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Is your clock Qiyi or Shengshou?


Shengshou


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 26, 2022)

Did an ao100 for clock. I'd say I average low to mid-20s now.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-25
solves/total: 95/100

single
best: 19.43
worst: 48.29

mean of 3
current: 23.72 (σ = 1.13)
best: 21.77 (σ = 1.27)

avg of 5
current: 23.33 (σ = 0.47)
best: 22.17 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 12
current: 24.12 (σ = 1.61)
best: 22.74 (σ = 1.20)

avg of 100
current: 27.35 (σ = 4.74)
best: 27.35 (σ = 4.74)

Average: 27.35 (σ = 4.74)
Mean: 26.98

Time List:
1. 36.73 UR1+ DR5+ DL4- UL2- U2+ R5- D5- L1+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R4- D0+ L3- ALL4+ UR UL 
2. 34.23 UR5- DR3+ DL1- UL1+ U5- R2+ D5+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U6+ R4- D5+ L6+ ALL2- UR DL UL 
3. 33.02 UR5+ DR3- DL3+ UL2- U6+ R2+ D6+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R3- D1- L3- ALL1+ UR DL UL 
4. 37.34 UR6+ DR4- DL5- UL3- U2+ R1+ D3+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U3+ R2+ D5+ L3- ALL5+ UR DL 
5. 35.46 UR1+ DR1+ DL3+ UL5- U6+ R3+ D4- L4+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1+ D5+ L1- ALL6+ DR UL 
6. 35.27 UR3- DR3- DL4- UL5- U5- R2- D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R0+ D4- L6+ ALL5- DR DL 
7. 34.93 UR6+ DR3+ DL4+ UL5- U3- R0+ D4- L3+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R6+ D0+ L5- ALL2- UR 
8. DNF(39.08) UR1+ DR5- DL4- UL0+ U1+ R1- D1+ L1+ ALL6+ y2 U5- R4+ D4+ L4- ALL2- UR UL 
9. 36.45 UR2+ DR5+ DL4+ UL4- U1+ R4+ D6+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R3- D2- L4- ALL1- DR 
10. 30.44 UR3- DR0+ DL6+ UL2- U1+ R5- D6+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U4- R1+ D3- L5+ ALL0+ UR DR 
11. 26.63 UR4- DR5- DL5- UL4- U5+ R5+ D1+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U0+ R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL6+ 
12. 32.25 UR1- DR6+ DL5+ UL6+ U3- R2+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4- D4+ L1- ALL3+ DL UL 
13. 32.60 UR5+ DR5- DL2+ UL1+ U1+ R1- D1- L6+ ALL1- y2 U2+ R6+ D2+ L4+ ALL2+ UR DR DL 
14. 27.99 UR3- DR2+ DL4- UL1+ U4+ R4+ D4- L5- ALL3- y2 U5+ R4+ D5- L0+ ALL2+ DR UL 
15. 25.16 UR4- DR3+ DL1- UL3+ U5- R2- D2+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R1+ D1+ L1- ALL3+ UL 
16. 31.24 UR3- DR3+ DL1- UL6+ U3+ R5- D4+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U4- R6+ D5+ L2- ALL1+ 
17. 35.90 UR1- DR2+ DL4+ UL2- U4+ R1- D5- L0+ ALL3- y2 U5- R2- D2- L4- ALL3+ DR UL 
18. 26.55 UR1- DR4- DL4+ UL1- U2+ R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5- D4+ L2+ ALL2+ UR 
19. 26.49 UR2- DR5- DL5+ UL2- U5- R5- D3- L5+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R5- D4+ L3- ALL1+ DL UL 
20. 35.01 UR4- DR2+ DL6+ UL4+ U1- R2+ D1- L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R5+ D3- L5+ ALL4+ UR DL 
21. 29.94 UR6+ DR2- DL3- UL2- U3- R4+ D1- L0+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R3- D1+ L2- ALL3- UR DL UL 
22. 26.57 UR4+ DR5+ DL0+ UL3+ U1+ R1+ D0+ L5- ALL2- y2 U0+ R2- D3- L3+ ALL4- 
23. 28.27 UR2- DR6+ DL4- UL3+ U4- R1+ D2- L2+ ALL3- y2 U5- R1- D4- L4- ALL5- UR UL 
24. 31.10 UR5+ DR1- DL1+ UL2- U4- R1- D1+ L2+ ALL2- y2 U6+ R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL1+ UR DR 
25. 27.87 UR0+ DR2- DL2- UL2+ U5- R6+ D4- L4+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L0+ ALL3+ DL UL 
26. 28.94 UR1- DR3- DL2- UL4- U1- R3+ D3+ L2- ALL6+ y2 U1- R2- D1+ L3+ ALL6+ DR UL 
27. 30.01 UR5- DR0+ DL3- UL4- U5- R0+ D5- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R6+ D5- L0+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
28. 27.20 UR0+ DR4- DL6+ UL0+ U1- R1+ D6+ L6+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R2- D3- L1+ ALL3+ UR UL 
29. 24.93 UR3+ DR0+ DL3- UL2- U0+ R2- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R2+ D2+ L3+ ALL1- DL 
30. 24.43 UR4+ DR0+ DL1+ UL1- U5- R2+ D1+ L3+ ALL5- y2 U5+ R1- D2+ L3- ALL5+ UR DR UL 
31. 27.94 UR6+ DR2+ DL6+ UL2- U4+ R6+ D4- L2+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R6+ D4- L3+ ALL2- DR 
32. 25.11 UR4+ DR6+ DL1+ UL1+ U5+ R0+ D1+ L4+ ALL2- y2 U4- R1+ D4+ L3+ ALL1- UR DR 
33. 27.23 UR3- DR0+ DL4+ UL4- U2- R0+ D4- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R1- D2+ L4- ALL4- UR DR UL 
34. 31.13 UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL0+ U2- R4+ D6+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U3- R0+ D3+ L3+ ALL2- UL 
35. 23.80 UR1+ DR0+ DL2+ UL1- U1+ R4+ D3- L5- ALL1+ y2 U3+ R3+ D3- L4- ALL4- DL UL 
36. 24.99 UR3- DR0+ DL2+ UL3+ U3- R1+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L2- ALL3- UR 
37. 22.63 UR4- DR2- DL2+ UL1+ U2+ R4- D4+ L3- ALL4+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L2+ ALL3- DR DL 
38. DNF(22.91) UR6+ DR3+ DL0+ UL2+ U4+ R2+ D4+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U6+ R6+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ UL 
39. 23.09 UR3- DR4- DL1+ UL1+ U0+ R5- D6+ L1- ALL2- y2 U4- R4- D3- L4- ALL5- DL 
40. 29.50 UR5+ DR5+ DL1+ UL4+ U5- R0+ D2- L1+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R5- D3+ L2- ALL0+ DR 
41. 22.43 UR6+ DR3- DL2- UL6+ U5- R5- D1+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R4+ D1+ L5- ALL0+ 
42. 23.47 UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL6+ U1- R5- D6+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL1- UR DR UL 
43. 27.97 UR4+ DR6+ DL3+ UL1+ U3- R3- D5+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U1+ R4+ D0+ L2- ALL3+ DR 
44. 24.11 UR0+ DR5+ DL1- UL2- U3+ R5+ D1- L0+ ALL2- y2 U2- R3+ D2- L2- ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
45. 24.49 UR3- DR1+ DL3+ UL2- U5- R4+ D5+ L1+ ALL5- y2 U1+ R0+ D5+ L5+ ALL6+ DR DL 
46. 23.71 UR4- DR4+ DL3- UL1- U3+ R2- D4- L3- ALL2+ y2 U1+ R6+ D5+ L2- ALL1- UR DR UL 
47. 26.62 UR3- DR2+ DL6+ UL5- U4- R5+ D0+ L4- ALL5- y2 U2- R0+ D1+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DL UL 
48. 27.96 UR3+ DR3- DL2+ UL0+ U5- R3- D6+ L4- ALL3- y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L0+ ALL3+ UR DL 
49. 22.52 UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL3- U4- R6+ D2- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R5- D5+ L2- ALL5+ DR 
50. 25.42 UR5+ DR1+ DL1- UL5+ U2+ R0+ D3- L5+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R1- D1+ L2+ ALL3+ UR DR DL 
51. 25.84 UR2- DR1+ DL2+ UL2+ U0+ R1+ D3+ L1- ALL3- y2 U5- R3+ D2+ L2- ALL2+ DR DL 
52. DNF(26.11) UR3+ DR3- DL0+ UL6+ U5- R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL2+ y2 U4+ R2+ D6+ L4- ALL4+ UR DL 
53. DNF(33.57) UR5+ DR2+ DL4+ UL2- U3- R1+ D0+ L5+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R6+ D5+ L5- ALL3- UR DR 
54. 29.56 UR2- DR3+ DL4+ UL5+ U1+ R2+ D5- L5+ ALL4+ y2 U3- R1- D4+ L5- ALL2- UR DR UL 
55. 25.65 UR1- DR1+ DL4+ UL5+ U2+ R0+ D6+ L3- ALL1- y2 U4+ R3+ D3+ L4+ ALL3+ UR 
56. 26.79 UR5- DR3+ DL1- UL2- U4- R0+ D5+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
57. DNF(31.29) UR2+ DR2+ DL1- UL3- U5- R4+ D1- L4- ALL3+ y2 U5- R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL1+ DR 
58. 28.14 UR3+ DR5- DL3+ UL1+ U4- R4+ D3- L0+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R1+ D4+ L2- ALL0+ UR DR DL 
59. 19.53 UR6+ DR1- DL3- UL3- U5- R4- D1- L3- ALL5+ y2 U4- R2- D1+ L0+ ALL1- UR 
60. 22.82 UR2+ DR4+ DL0+ UL1+ U5+ R3+ D4+ L0+ ALL4- y2 U4- R6+ D3- L2+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
61. 28.47 UR6+ DR5- DL2- UL3+ U5+ R4+ D4- L5- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R5- D1- L5- ALL5- UR DR DL 
62. 22.40 UR4+ DR4- DL0+ UL3- U1+ R5- D2+ L4+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R5- D2- L4- ALL5- 
63. 21.62 UR1- DR2+ DL1- UL2- U5+ R4- D5+ L1- ALL5+ y2 U4+ R1- D2- L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
64. 24.56 UR1- DR0+ DL1+ UL1+ U2+ R2+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U4+ R4+ D3- L2- ALL6+ DL 
65. 32.65 UR1- DR2+ DL6+ UL2- U1+ R2+ D6+ L1- ALL5- y2 U4+ R1+ D5+ L3+ ALL1+ UR DR 
66. 29.29 UR4- DR3+ DL1- UL0+ U3- R4- D2+ L3+ ALL2- y2 U2+ R1- D5- L1- ALL3- UR DR 
67. 21.09 UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL1+ U3+ R3+ D2- L4- ALL5+ y2 U2- R4+ D1- L5+ ALL1+ DL 
68. 23.11 UR4+ DR0+ DL2+ UL4- U1- R2+ D0+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R6+ D5- L1- ALL1- UL 
69. 24.12 UR3+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2+ U4- R5- D4- L6+ ALL1- y2 U2- R0+ D4+ L6+ ALL1+ UR UL 
70. 28.19 UR4+ DR5- DL2+ UL2- U1+ R3+ D3- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U2- R1+ D3- L1- ALL5+ DR 
71. 23.04 UR3- DR1- DL6+ UL3- U6+ R1+ D4+ L4+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R1+ D2+ L5+ ALL6+ UR UL 
72. 25.42 UR4+ DR1- DL3+ UL0+ U6+ R6+ D3+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U5+ R3+ D6+ L4+ ALL2- DR UL 
73. 25.27 UR6+ DR5+ DL1+ UL3+ U6+ R1+ D2- L1- ALL4- y2 U6+ R0+ D2+ L6+ ALL1+ DL 
74. 28.35 UR2- DR6+ DL1- UL6+ U4+ R4- D1- L0+ ALL6+ y2 U6+ R1+ D4+ L6+ ALL2- DL UL 
75. 25.82 UR3- DR5- DL6+ UL2+ U1- R4- D0+ L3- ALL4- y2 U1- R3- D4- L3+ ALL0+ UR DR DL 
76. 35.52 UR2+ DR3- DL1- UL4+ U6+ R1- D3+ L3- ALL2- y2 U1+ R4+ D3- L4+ ALL0+ UR UL 
77. 24.18 UR5+ DR1- DL4+ UL1+ U5+ R1- D2- L3+ ALL3- y2 U2- R1+ D0+ L0+ ALL2- UR DL 
78. 21.96 UR1+ DR2- DL4+ UL6+ U1+ R1+ D5+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U2- R1- D6+ L3+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
79. 23.91 UR2+ DR3+ DL1+ UL6+ U3+ R4+ D3- L3- ALL1- y2 U4- R2+ D2- L5- ALL3- DR DL UL 
80. 21.33 UR4+ DR4- DL2+ UL1- U6+ R5+ D2- L3+ ALL5+ y2 U1+ R4+ D0+ L1+ ALL5- DR DL UL 
81. 23.21 UR4+ DR2+ DL0+ UL5- U5+ R3+ D2- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U2- R2- D6+ L6+ ALL5+ DR DL UL 
82. 20.78 UR5- DR4+ DL5+ UL5- U5+ R2+ D0+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R4+ D2- L5- ALL6+ DL UL 
83. 31.53 UR3- DR4+ DL3+ UL5- U5- R2- D6+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U3+ R4+ D5- L3+ ALL4+ UR 
84. 22.41 UR2+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4- U4+ R0+ D4- L4- ALL1- y2 U5- R4+ D0+ L4- ALL1- DR 
85. 24.35 UR1- DR6+ DL3+ UL6+ U0+ R2+ D0+ L2+ ALL4+ y2 U4+ R3+ D4- L1+ ALL4- UL 
86. 22.85 UR2- DR5- DL6+ UL6+ U1+ R4+ D3- L3+ ALL3- y2 U4- R3- D1+ L3- ALL5+ UR DL 
87. 22.42 UR4+ DR5+ DL6+ UL2- U3+ R5+ D5- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5+ R5- D6+ L0+ ALL1- DL 
88. 20.53 UR1- DR1+ DL0+ UL5- U1+ R5+ D2- L6+ ALL3- y2 U5- R1- D1- L2+ ALL6+ UR 
89. 48.29 UR5+ DR5+ DL3+ UL3- U1- R1- D3+ L5+ ALL3- y2 U5- R5- D4- L2+ ALL3- UR DL UL 
90. 21.49 UR3+ DR6+ DL6+ UL1+ U5- R0+ D4+ L6+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5- D0+ L1- ALL2+ UR UL 
91. 24.57 UR4+ DR2+ DL4- UL5- U4+ R5+ D2- L2- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R2+ D5+ L1+ ALL1- DR DL UL 
92. 23.72 UR3+ DR0+ DL6+ UL5+ U2+ R1- D0+ L2- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R5- D5- L5+ ALL3+ UR DR DL UL 
93. 25.88 UR1- DR5- DL2- UL3+ U5+ R2+ D1- L4+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R2+ D3+ L2+ ALL2+ UR 
94. 23.35 UR2+ DR3- DL2- UL4- U2- R1+ D2- L5- ALL1+ y2 U1- R3- D6+ L5+ ALL6+ DR DL 
95. 27.17 UR5- DR3- DL4- UL3+ U5- R1+ D2- L4- ALL6+ y2 U5- R5+ D3- L1+ ALL2+ UR DL UL 
96. 19.43 UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL2- U4+ R3- D3+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U3- R1+ D1+ L4- ALL5- DR DL UL 
97. 23.85 UR2- DR1+ DL0+ UL0+ U2- R0+ D5- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R3+ D6+ L4- ALL5+ UR DR DL 
98. 22.94 UR3+ DR4+ DL2- UL0+ U5- R2- D5- L2- ALL4- y2 U5- R3+ D5- L5- ALL6+ UR 
99. 23.21 UR3+ DR0+ DL0+ UL2- U5+ R2+ D5- L5- ALL2+ y2 U3- R0+ D5+ L0+ ALL6+ UR 
100. 25.02 UR2+ DR5- DL5+ UL0+ U5- R1- D1- L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D2+ L5+ ALL3+ DL UL


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 28, 2022)

New clock PB:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
single: 17.71

Time List:
1. 17.71 UR5- DR6+ DL1+ UL2- U1- R5+ D2- L1- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R2- D2- L5- ALL0+ DR

I didn't cube yesterday or today because I was busy, so I better get going lol. I only know one pyraminx alg so far (LBL), but the rest should be easy to learn. I also still need to learn 5x5


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 28, 2022)

> SpeedCubeLegend17 said:
> 
> 
> > New clock PB:
> ...


Awesome job! That’s a lot of improvement in a very short amount of time. Clock is a really fun event!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 28, 2022)

Thank you! I also got a new PB on a really good scramble, and an awesome ao5!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
single: 15.65

Time List:
1. 15.65 UR3- DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U3- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL5-

*Ao5:*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
avg of 5: 18.70

Time List:
1. 18.74 UR6+ DR1- DL5- UL4- U2+ R1+ D4- L6+ ALL3- y2 U3- R4+ D3- L0+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL 
2. (21.15) UR1- DR2- DL3+ UL0+ U5+ R4+ D2+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U1+ R5+ D5+ L3+ ALL3+ UR DL 
3. 18.55 UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R0+ D5+ L3+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R5- D3- L4+ ALL2- UR DR DL 
4. 18.81 UR4+ DR5- DL2+ UL4- U5- R2- D1- L6+ ALL4+ y2 U1+ R6+ D0+ L4- ALL2+ DR DL UL 
5. (15.65) UR3- DR2+ DL6+ UL1+ U3- R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL5-


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Thank you! I also got a new PB on a really good scramble, and an awesome ao5!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
> single: 15.65
> ...


You could be sub-12, even sub-11 with a Qiyi, if you decide to get it. That's insane for a Shengshou. Comp this weekend?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> You could be sub-12, even sub-11 with a Qiyi, if you decide to get it. That's insane for a Shengshou. Comp this weekend?


I really want to get a Qiyi in the future, maybe for Christmas or something. And yes, my comp is this weekend and I'm so excited! I will probably post my goals here tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I really want to get a Qiyi in the future, maybe for Christmas or something. And yes, my comp is this weekend and I'm so excited! I will probably post my goals here tomorrow or the next day.


Okay. Good luck!!!!
If someone lets you, maybe you can borrow their Qiyi? Just an idea....


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 28, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> Okay. Good luck!!!!
> If someone lets you, maybe you can borrow their Qiyi? Just an idea....


Thank you! Maybe....


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 28, 2022)

Another PB for clock lol:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
single: 13.77

Time List:
1. 13.77 UR4+ DR4+ DL5+ UL1+ U5- R1+ D4+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U1- R3+ D3+ L3- ALL4+ UR DR DL


----------



## Clock_Enthusiast (Jul 28, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Thank you! Maybe....


If there are multiple heats, it would probably be more likely. I lent out my Qiyi clock twice at my last comp, haha.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jul 28, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Another PB for clock lol:
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-07-27
> single: 13.77
> ...


oh my god this guy is on a roll

ba dum psss

Nice job!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 30, 2022)

Ok, I just did an ao50 for pyraminx and clock (but they weren't on cstimer so I don't know how to post the individual times) 

Pyraminx: 
ao50: 12.20 
Best: 8.53 

Clock:
ao50: 15.51
Best: 11.87 

I also got a clock PB on another session: 11.16


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 30, 2022)

Mains and Goals for Inland Empire Summer 2022:

3x3: 
Main - RS3M 2020
Goals - Sub-25 average, Sub-22 single 

Clock:
Main - Shengshou Magnetic Clock
Goals - Sub-15 average, Sub-13 single

Pyraminx:
Main - YuXin Little Magic M
Goals - Sub-12 average, Sub-10 single

5x5:
Main - YJ Yuchuang V2 M
Goal - Sub-5 single 

I might give live updates


----------



## Garf (Jul 30, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Mains and Goals for Inland Empire Summer 2022:
> 
> 3x3:
> Main - RS3M 2020
> ...


Good luck, mate!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 30, 2022)

Garf said:


> Good luck, mate!


Thank you!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 30, 2022)

Just finished 5x5, got 2 DNFs. I got a 5:11 solve, so close to the time limit.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 30, 2022)

Okay, I finished 3x3 and Pyraminx. Got a 12 average for Pyraminx, but got 17th when the top 16 go to finals. Got 25 average for 3x3, but I'm disappointed because I got 2 31s, but started off good with 2 22s and a 23. Not sure if I'm going to the next round for that yet.
After lunch is clock.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Kind of disappointing, I did horrible in clock an got a DNF average with only a 15 second best single. I was literally averaging 13 before I competed . I did get a 21 single and a 23 average in 3x3 though, so that's good.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Ok, now that the comp is over I have some new personal goals.

2x2: Sub-6 average
3x3: Sub-20 average
4x4: Sub-2 average
5x5: Don't know if I'll do it much, but maybe sub-4 average
Pyraminx: Sub-10 average
Clock: Sub-10 average

I might buy some new events too, like megaminx or skewb. I'll probably focus the most on 3x3, 4x4, and Clock.

There is going to be another comp near me soon I believe, so I might go to that too (I believe it will be in October, and hopefully I can convince my parents to let me go).


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, now that the comp is over I have some new personal goals.
> 
> 2x2: Sub-6 average
> 3x3: Sub-20 average
> ...


MEGA!!!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Garf said:


> MEGA!!!


I knew you'd say that . I probably can't buy any more cubes soon (because my parents don't like me spending money on them) but I might try it in the future.


----------



## Garf (Jul 31, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I knew you'd say that . I probably can't buy any more cubes soon (because my parents don't like me spending money on them) but I might try it in the future.


Well, probably smart to save.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Garf said:


> Well, probably smart to save.


I have the money for puzzles my parents just don't want me using it. I might ask for one for Christmas (yes I know that's a long way away, but it's closer than my birthday) along with a Qiyi clock


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

I'm honestly not sure where to start on 3x3 and clock. I know I have to learn PLL for 3x3, but I don't think that'll get me sub-20. Does anyone have any other tips, and how long do you think it'll take to get sub-20 (if I practice at least an hour a day?). Also, I've been averaging 13-15 seconds on clock, but idk how to decrease my times. Is getting a Qiyi clock the only way to get sub-10?


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jul 31, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm honestly not sure where to start on 3x3 and clock. I know I have to learn PLL for 3x3, but I don't think that'll get me sub-20. Does anyone have any other tips, and how long do you think it'll take to get sub-20 (if I practice at least an hour a day?). Also, I've been averaging 13-15 seconds on clock, but idk how to decrease my times. Is getting a Qiyi clock the only way to get sub-10?


Kinda but it is also just grind. If you want to get there really easy, learn noflip and rotating with x2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Kinda but it is also just grind. If you want to get there really easy, learn noflip and rotating with x2


Okay thanks! I'll make sure to practice and perfect my turning and methods, but I might also buy a Qiyi clock from cubezz because it is cheaper there and I don't necessarily need it to come quickly.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jul 31, 2022)

Just got a new clock PB: 10.64


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 1, 2022)

First sub-2 4x4 solve!
*1:59.78*


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 1, 2022)

New 4x4 PB!

*1:45.64*


----------



## Garf (Aug 1, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> New 4x4 PB!
> 
> *1:45.64*


Dang, 4x4 improvement coming in hot!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 2, 2022)

Does anyone have any tips for 4x4? I've started using 3-2-3 edge pairing but it didn't bring my times down.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 2, 2022)

Ayyy new 4x4 PB:

*1:33.26*


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 4, 2022)

Ok ummm so my 4x4 is kinda jammed or something and won't make a Uw turn when the white is facing me . I'm not sure if I should take it apart because I can't fix it but I'm probably going to buy an MGC and Qiyi clock from cubezz soon.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok ummm so my 4x4 is kinda jammed or something and won't make a Uw turn when the white is facing me . I'm not sure if I should take it apart because I can't fix it but I'm probably going to buy an MGC and Qiyi clock from cubezz soon.


yay cubezz


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yay cubezz


Yeah since everything there is super cheap and I don't really need stuff to arrive fast I figured it would be a good choice.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Yeah since everything there is super cheap and I don't really need stuff to arrive fast I figured it would be a good choice.


I buy all my cubes from them.
but it takes 2 to 3 months to arrive where I live


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I buy all my cubes from them.
> but it takes 2 to 3 months to arrive where I live


I'm hoping it doesn't take that long, but I'll be willing to wait for up to a month. On the website it says it ships faster to the United States though.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 4, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm hoping it doesn't take that long, but I'll be willing to wait for up to a month. On the website it says it ships faster to the United States though.


it won't take so long as Brazil though


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 4, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> it won't take so long as Brazil though


Yeah. Idk what I'm going to do for 4x4 though if I can't get mine to turn, I guess I'll just have to stop for a month


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 4, 2022)

Time to fix my 4x4


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 5, 2022)

Ok, I'm thinking about buying a 2x2, 4x4, and Clock from Cubezz. I know I'm getting the Qiyi clock, and I was thinking YJ MGCs for both the 4x4 and 2x2, but does anyone have a different recommendation or are these both great cubes?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 7, 2022)

Ok, my order for a Qiyi clock and a YJ MGC 4x4 and 2x2 has been completed! So excited for them to come!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 7, 2022)

3x3 PB!

*15.83*


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 9, 2022)

First sub-20 ao5! (3x3)

*19.72*

(20.85), 19.41, 19.69, (17.32), 20.06


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 10, 2022)

New 3x3 PB!

*14.33*


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 11, 2022)

Did a pyraminx ao100:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-11
avg of 100: 8.78

Time List:
1. 7.94 U' L B' L R L B' R' l r' 
2. 7.60 B' U' L B' U R' L' R' l' r b 
3. 9.61 B R' B' U' R' B L' U' l u' 
4. (6.09) L R L B' L B' R B l r b' 
5. 9.07 R B' R' B R U' L' R' r b 
6. 10.49 U B L B L U' R L' l' r' b u 
7. (12.31) U R' U L' U' R U B' r u' 
8. 10.33 U' R' B' R' U R' B U' l r' u 
9. 8.77 U' R B' U B U L' R' U l r b' u 
10. (11.31) U' R' U' R' U' L' R B' l r u 
11. 9.82 L U' R' B L' B R B' l' r u' 
12. 9.09 L B' L U B' R' L' R b' 
13. 9.32 U B' L R' U B R U' l' r 
14. 6.45 R' U' R' L U' R' L' B u' 
15. (6.01) U L U' R' L B U' B' U l' r b 
16. 7.68 B' R' U L' B' R U B L' l r 
17. 6.37 L B' L R L R B U l' r' b 
18. (6.03) B U' L' B' L U' B' U' l' 
19. 7.85 R U B U R' B' L R L' r b' 
20. 7.91 B U' B L U' R' B U r' u 
21. 7.49 L U' B L' R' B R B b' u' 
22. 10.94 B' U' L R U B' R U' L l' r b' u 
23. 6.83 U B' U B L U' R U' R' r' b u' 
24. 8.36 L' B U R L U' R B l b' u 
25. 8.51 L' B L' B R L R' B' l' r b' u' 
26. 7.93 U L' B U L' B R' B' r' 
27. 8.89 L' U B R' L' B' R U l r' u 
28. 8.72 B R' L' B R' L' B' R l r' 
29. 9.82 L' B U L' U' R U' L' R' r' 
30. 9.73 B' L B R B' U B R' l' r' u 
31. 10.46 L B R U B' R B L' l' b u 
32. (12.71) L' B R U' B' L U' B' l u 
33. 6.72 U' L U' R' L' U R B r' u' 
34. 8.37 U' B' U B' U' R' U B' l b' 
35. 7.22 U' L R L' R L' U R l r b u 
36. 7.33 L R' L B' U B U' B' 
37. 9.42 B R U R' U L' B R' L r b u' 
38. 7.00 U R U R' B L R L l' b u' 
39. (12.42) U B' U' B R U' B R' r b' u 
40. (5.69) B L' R B' R' U R' B L' u' 
41. 8.51 B U' L' U' B' R L' R' r' 
42. 9.38 R' U R' B U' B' L B' 
43. 8.34 L' R' L B' L' B L U' l' r 
44. 8.91 B R' U' L' U R' L R l r' b' 
45. 8.80 B U R B U B R' L U r' 
46. 10.36 R U' R' U R' L' B' R' l' r u 
47. 8.56 B L B' R' L B R U' L' r' b u' 
48. 10.38 U' L R B' U' L' B U l' r b' u 
49. 7.15 L U' B' U B R' L R' l b u 
50. 9.81 B L' U' R' B' R B' L R l r' 
51. 8.51 B' L U' L B' L' U R' l r 
52. 8.87 B' L B R U' B L' U l b' u 
53. 8.86 L R' L U' B U' R' U r' b 
54. 10.41 R L B U R' L' U B' r b' 
55. 9.02 R' L R L R L' R' U' b' u 
56. 7.09 U L B U' B L' R B l r' b 
57. 6.63 R B U B' L' R B' L' b' 
58. 10.19 R L U' R' B U L' R U' l' r' u 
59. 10.31 B U L' U' L R' L' B l r u 
60. 9.65 U L' B R L' B U L r' b u' 
61. (11.05) B U L B' L R U B' r' b' 
62. 6.44 R' U' L R' U L R' B' r' b' 
63. 10.43 R' B U' L' U' R B' U' B' l' r' b u 
64. 7.20 U' L B R' U R U R' l r' 
65. 8.77 U' L' U R' B U L B' l' r' b' 
66. (5.60) B R U' R B' R B U' r b' 
67. 10.80 B' U L R' U B' R U' B' l' b' 
68. 9.52 R' B' L' U' R U' L B' l' r' b u 
69. 10.72 B R' L R B U R' B' 
70. 8.47 B' R' B' L' U R U' R' L' l u' 
71. 8.38 B' R B L U' B' R U' l' r b 
72. 6.46 R B' R' B R' B' L' B' l' b' u 
73. 8.73 B L B U R' L B L r' b 
74. 9.66 R L B' R U' B R' L' U' r' b' 
75. 10.99 B R U' L B L U B' l r b u' 
76. 9.05 U' B L' U B' L R U' r b' 
77. 8.49 U B' R L' U' R' B R l r u' 
78. 8.79 L R' L B' L' R B L' l' r' b 
79. 10.00 U R L B' U L' R L' l' b u' 
80. 10.76 L B' U R L' R B R B' r b u' 
81. 9.75 L R U' L' R L' B' R b' u' 
82. 9.81 B' L' B' R B' L' B' U' b' 
83. 7.80 R B' L' U B' U R' U l' b u 
84. 8.77 U L B R U L R' L l r b' u' 
85. 9.97 R L' R' U' R' B U L' 
86. 8.15 R B U B' U R' B' L' l' r b' 
87. 7.98 L' R L R B' L' U R' u' 
88. 8.92 B' R' B' R B' R' L B b u' 
89. 8.05 U' R' B L' B' L B' R' b' u' 
90. 9.77 B L' B R' U L' B' L' r' b u 
91. 8.35 L' B' R' B' L' B L' B' r' u' 
92. 8.86 L' U R B' L' B U R l r b' 
93. 10.06 L U' B' L' U' B L' B u 
94. 7.70 R' L' R B U' B' L' U l' b u' 
95. 10.02 B L' R' L B' U' B L R' l r b u' 
96. 6.93 U' R U R U B R' U' L' l r' 
97. 10.30 R' U B' U L R' L' U' l' r' b' 
98. 8.32 B R U' R B' L R U' l b 
99. 7.58 U' R' U' R L' B L B l' r 
100. 7.70 L R U' L B L R' L' u'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 13, 2022)

WHAT THE HECK

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
single: 12.89

Time List:
1. 12.89 B2 R' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B' L' R D R2 D' F L2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 13, 2022)

Also did a 3x3 ao100:



Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-13
avg of 100: 22.74

Time List:
1. 22.29 U2 R2 F D2 R2 B U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 L' D2 B' U' R' B2 F2 U L'
2. 25.93 R U2 F2 R2 U2 R' B2 L' D2 R U2 F L' U F2 U2 R U' L B
3. 22.42 U B2 L2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 D2 F' L2 U2 R2 U' R' B F U2 L B
4. 21.84 L D R2 B R U L' F2 U R2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 U D2 F2 R' B
5. 22.65 R' D' R2 F2 L B' R' U R2 U' F2 D2 B2 D' F2 D F2 R' D' B
6. 20.08 R2 D R2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 D L2 D' L U B R' U B2 F' R' F U2
7. 20.17 D' L' D' R2 U2 R2 U B2 L2 U' B2 L2 D2 B' F' U' B2 F D' R
8. (12.89) B2 R' L2 U' R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D R2 B' L' R D R2 D' F L2
9. 23.32 L' F2 R D' F L2 B D R' F2 B2 R' D2 L F2 L' D2 R2 F2 L U'
10. 24.05 B' F2 R U2 L' D2 L' R U2 B2 L2 F' D' B' R2 D' U2 R' D' B
11. 23.04 R' D' B' L F' L D F2 L' F2 R D2 R F2 R D2 B2 D2 F'
12. 23.38 F' L D2 F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 R U2 F' R U B' D2 L B2 R
13. 21.74 D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 R2 B' U2 D B L B' F' R D U' B
14. (27.20) R L2 B F2 R2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 F' L' U L2 B' L2 B' D2 F2
15. 22.82 F2 U2 B2 L2 B2 L2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 R D R U R2 B' D U2 F' R'
16. 21.80 R2 F R' D' B' R L2 B' R' U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 B' D2 F2 R2 L2 D2
17. (27.67) D' B2 D' B2 U R2 D' F2 L2 D' L2 F' R' U L B D B' D' L2
18. 24.48 D' L' U2 D2 B D2 F B2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 U2 D B' R
19. 21.84 U2 B U2 B2 L' B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 L' D2 L B R U L2 B R2 U
20. 21.65 L2 U L' U2 F2 L' U B' R' L2 F' D2 F2 U2 B L2 F U2 L2 U2
21. 22.38 B' D B2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 B2 U R2 U R' D F2 R B' L R' U' R'
22. 19.85 U2 B L2 D2 B L2 B' D2 L2 F R2 B2 R' B2 U B2 L' B2 D U2 L
23. 21.68 U B' D' F2 U F' D2 L' D F2 U2 B2 L D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 R
24. 20.37 L' F' U2 F2 D' B R F2 L2 D' F2 B2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' L' D
25. (29.68) U F U L2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' F' U2 L' B D U2 B' R
26. 22.98 F2 U L2 U' F2 R2 U2 L2 D' U2 B2 F' U2 R D' L' D' B R2 D' B'
27. 22.84 U' D2 F2 R2 D2 B U2 F' R2 F L2 B L R D2 B' U L2 B' U' F2
28. 20.51 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 R U F' L' D F' U' L B2 D'
29. 23.72 U2 F U2 L2 B' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 R2 U L' U2 L' B F' D' U2 R F
30. 20.97 L F L B2 F2 U' L2 F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U2 R' B' D' F U B' R
31. 24.41 L2 F2 D F2 D2 R2 U L2 R2 F' U R2 B2 U F' R' D' F' U'
32. 22.01 R' U' D2 B L2 U2 F' U2 F' D2 U2 L2 F2 D' L D2 U' F L' B2 R2
33. (28.02) U' L F2 D2 L F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 L D L F2 U' R' B L2 F'
34. 21.38 R F' D2 B2 D2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R U2 L2 R U L B' D L' R2
35. 24.11 L2 D' R U2 R2 B L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B' L R' D L2 B U' L
36. 21.94 L2 U2 F2 L F2 R' U2 R' D2 L2 D F R D U' B F U R2
37. (17.48) R' B D B2 R' U' D' B L2 B2 L D2 L B2 U2 F2 R2 B2 R2
38. 22.62 U' F' L' U2 L F2 U R F2 D' B2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 U B2 R2
39. (27.60) D2 U2 B L2 R2 D2 B L2 F2 L2 R2 U F' D R2 D2 B2 L' U F' R'
40. 18.50 U' B D2 R2 D' F2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R' D' B R2 B L D B
41. 24.82 R2 U' R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U2 L2 R2 F' R B' D2 L2 D' L U' L D2
42. 26.53 F2 L D B' U' F D' F U' R2 D F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L2 B2 U' L'
43. 22.20 D' F2 D2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 D2 F D B' D B2 R D2 F' R2
44. 23.87 D' B' R L' F U' L B2 D R2 D' F2 L2 U' F2 D R' L2 F2 U'
45. 23.71 F' B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 U2 F' U' L B2 R2 B' R2 D
46. 24.00 D2 U2 F D2 B' D2 F2 R2 F2 L2 B U' R D' U R2 D2 L2 U F
47. 25.95 F' D2 F R2 U2 R2 F' L2 F2 L U2 L2 R' B' D2 U B2 D'
48. 23.78 B2 F2 R' B2 L D2 L' U2 R2 F2 L' R' U' B' D2 F U' B L' R'
49. 23.26 B' D B' U F B D' F' R' U2 B R2 U2 D2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 B
50. 24.01 B L' U' B2 R2 U2 L2 D' F2 U' F2 R' B F2 U' F L' D2 L
51. 22.24 B L' D' R' L D F R B U' R2 L2 D F2 U F2 U' L2 D B2 U
52. 22.79 U' R U2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D R2 F D' R U2 F' D2 L B2
53. 22.30 U L2 D' R2 D F2 D' U2 B2 R2 U' R2 L' F' U B U' L2 R' F U'
54. 20.14 D' F B2 L' B' L D B2 L' U2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 R2 B2 R2 F D
55. 20.82 L2 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 L F2 L' R' B D2 B2 F L2 D B' R2 U
56. 25.76 U2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' F2 B' U2 F L U' B' R2 D' B2
57. 25.82 U L2 F' L2 D B2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D' F2 L' B2 F D2 L' R2 D'
58. 22.62 R F U' D2 B' U2 B' D2 B2 L2 B D2 B' D2 U' B L R F' L2 F'
59. 24.26 B L' D' B' R L B' U2 L' D2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 L' D L2
60. 19.30 B D' R2 B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' B2 F2 U2 F2 R U B2 R' B' D F' R
61. 21.42 B U2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 B D2 U2 F' U R B' U2 B' D2 F R B2
62. 22.66 F2 D' F2 D F2 L2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' B' R2 B2 U2 R' F' D' B D' L'
63. 26.65 F2 D2 U2 L2 R B2 R U2 R' D2 L D' L2 B2 L' B' F U' R' B2
64. 25.93 U' L' F2 R' U2 B2 R2 F2 R U2 R F' L' D' U L' D B L'
65. 22.76 L' F' R D2 B' R' F2 U B' U2 F2 U2 R' D2 R' F2 R L
66. 20.64 U' L' D F' B2 D2 R2 D' U2 R U2 B2 R' B2 R L2 F2 B2 R' U2
67. 26.10 U' L U' L D' B U' R' B' R2 L2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 F L
68. 23.83 L F L2 D2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 B D2 U L' B2 R' D2
69. 19.42 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D F2 U' L2 D' B' D' L R B2 R' B L U'
70. 20.67 U2 L' D2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R B D U2 R U2 B L2 R' B
71. 23.42 R F L2 D2 L2 B2 D B2 F2 D F2 R2 U' B L2 F' U F2 L B2
72. 19.62 B2 D2 L2 B' F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F U' B2 L D B2 R' F2 D' F2
73. 25.33 F' D' F U' F L' B2 L2 D' R2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F2 L' B2 L B2
74. 22.85 L U B' R' B' U' L U B L2 F' R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 D2 B2 D2
75. 21.98 F2 L R2 D2 R F2 L R' F' D' B R' U' R' U' F' L
76. 26.81 U' R' D2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 U' F2 R' F' R B' D' L' B' U2
77. 23.51 D2 F B R U2 B' D R' U B2 U2 F2 D L2 U' L2 U' L2 D B U'
78. 22.09 B2 U2 R2 U' B2 R2 U L2 B2 U L2 B' R' F U' B' U L' U L'
79. (16.99) U2 D' F L2 F U2 R F U F2 R2 F' D2 F' B2 U2 B' R2 L2 B2
80. 22.23 F2 U L2 D R2 D F2 D2 U2 R' B2 D' U R U B U L' D2
81. 26.36 U L D F2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 D F2 R' D2 R B F L2 R B'
82. 23.95 D2 R U2 L2 F2 R B2 L U2 B2 R F2 D' R' U R2 B2 R F L' U'
83. 22.57 U B U' F2 R U D' R' F' R F2 L B2 L U2 D2 R' F2 U2 R
84. 22.66 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R B2 L B2 R' F2 R F D U2 B U' F2 L D F2
85. (18.47) B2 D L2 F2 U F2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 F' U L D R' F' R' U2 F2
86. 26.85 F2 D B L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L F2 U2 R B2 R' D B2 R' D L' B' U
87. 24.18 U' B2 D' F2 R2 U2 R D2 R2 F2 R' U2 R B' R B2 D' B' L' F
88. 25.44 F' D' F' D2 F L2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 F D2 R U' F D2 R D' L
89. 24.37 L' F2 B2 U D B U2 F' U D2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L
90. 19.08 R D R' B' U2 R' B L D' R2 F R2 B' U2 R2 L2 F U2 B2 R2 F
91. 25.97 F2 R2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B' R F' D R F2 L B2 L F'
92. (16.86) F2 D' F' B' D2 L' D B' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' F2 U2 R' L2 B2 L2 B
93. 18.82 D2 R2 B U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 B D2 R' F' R' U' L2 F2 L' R U2
94. 18.67 U' R2 F' D2 F' U2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 F R' F L2 D L' R D2 L
95. 25.08 F2 L' F' B' R' D L U' F' R2 B D2 B R2 L2 B' D2 F2 L2 U2 D'
96. 18.96 B' D' U2 B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 F' U2 F R2 U' L
97. 21.57 R2 F2 D F R' F2 U2 D' R' U D' R2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 F2 D2
98. 19.31 L' U2 R' D2 R B2 U2 L2 R' B2 F2 D2 U' B D R2 B' D2 U2 L' R'
99. 22.28 R' L D L F' D' B F2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R F2 R B2 F D2
100. 20.83 L' D2 U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 F L2 B D B D2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 16, 2022)

Pyraminx PB single:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
single: 3.32

Time List:
1. 3.32 U' L' U' R L' U L' U' l b u'

Also did a 3x3 ao100 for today:



Spoiler: ao100



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-15
avg of 100: 22.37

Time List:
1. 23.88 D2 R B R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 F' L2 F R2 B2 U2 L U' B F' D' R U
2. 21.58 L' D' L F2 R' F2 U2 R2 U L2 F D2 B2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B R2
3. 19.11 F' B' R' L' B D' R' B U2 L2 U' D2 B2 D2 R2 D' R2 D R2 F
4. (18.14) D U2 B U2 L2 B2 L2 B F2 D2 R2 D L2 U R' F L F' U
5. 18.79 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U R2 D' F2 U' R' D' U' F D2 L' D2 R' U2 B2
6. 24.03 F L' B' U B R B' U' B2 U' L2 U' B2 U L2 D' F2 U B' R'
7. 20.28 F' R' B' L2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' R2 D2 F D2 U' F2 L' D2 L2 R B
8. 23.55 L2 B' R D' R B L' F2 D L2 D2 L2 D R2 B2 U' L2 D R' U2
9. 22.15 L' F B2 U2 L R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 R' D2 F' R D B F U' R'
10. 22.97 B U2 B L2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 U2 D' L D2 F2 D' R' D' L2 U F'
11. 21.91 R F' D' R U2 L F' U2 R' D R2 D' F2 B2 D F2 R2 U2 R2 D'
12. 25.29 D2 B2 L2 U2 F' D2 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 U F' D R' U' L2 B' R' B2 L'
13. 21.08 L U B2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U L2 R B' U R D B2 R' B2
14. 21.18 U' D2 R2 F' D F2 L D R U F2 D' F2 R2 D L2 F2 R2 D
15. 20.92 D2 L B2 L F2 R D2 L' R' F2 R' B2 U' B L' U B2 U2 R' B' L2
16. 22.58 U D2 R U2 F R' F' U R2 D L2 D2 F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D2 F2 R F'
17. 19.38 L' F B2 L U F2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 F L2 B U2 F D2 B' R2 U2
18. 23.77 R U F D R2 B2 F2 U L2 B2 D' B2 U' F R U F L' B' F'
19. 23.39 L2 U2 B2 L2 F U2 L2 F' R2 B L2 F' D F R' U2 B' U L' U2 F
20. 20.39 D' F' R2 B R2 D F' U2 L2 U2 D2 B2 R' F2 L' U2 R U' B
21. 25.76 B' D L2 D2 B' D2 B U2 F' D2 R2 B R2 U2 L' R D B U' L' D
22. 19.04 R' F B' L2 U R' B' R2 F R2 F2 R2 U2 B L2 R U2
23. 23.77 B2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L' R U F' D2 L R2 F R
24. 24.44 L' F2 L2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L2 U F L2 D2 B' U' F2
25. 21.66 U' F' L U2 L2 U2 B2 D' R2 B2 U' F2 L2 F' U2 L2 D L U2 B
26. 23.69 B R' F R2 D' R' F B2 D2 L' B2 R2 L F2 D2 L2 F2 L F2 D F2
27. 24.33 R F2 R D2 B2 F2 L U2 R2 B2 U F D2 B F2 D2 U' L2 B'
28. 21.15 R F U' B U F2 L' F' D2 B2 U2 F' U2 B D2 B' R2 L2 D B2
29. 19.13 D' L2 R2 F R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 F2 R U' B2 D' L' D R' U
30. 23.58 B D R2 L F B D L2 B R L2 B2 R' D2 F2 L' F2 L2 U2
31. 19.48 U' L2 B2 D B2 R2 B2 D2 U' L2 B' F' D' B2 L F' D2 R' B2 R
32. 20.81 B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U' R B L' F L2 D R' F' U L' U
33. 24.52 L U' B R L' U L' R2 D2 F' B D2 B U2 B' U2 R' B2
34. 22.65 D B' R F2 L' B2 L U2 F2 L' D2 R' U2 D L2 R2 D' B2 R' F
35. 25.56 D R D2 F' R D2 B R' L2 U D B2 D' R2 B2 D F2 U' L
36. 22.25 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 R' U B D L U F' D' F2
37. 23.87 L2 F2 U F' L' B2 D2 L' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F D2 F' R2 B U2 L
38. 19.73 D' R B R2 U F2 U' R U' L2 U F2 U' L2 D F2 L2 D'
39. 18.60 R2 F D2 B2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 B R2 D' B R' B2 L' D' B L2 R' U
40. 23.03 D2 R2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D' U' L2 F2 U2 R D' B2 L' B L D U2 L
41. (17.72) B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B' L' B D F R F' R' F'
42. 23.75 R F2 D2 U L2 D R2 U' L2 U2 L2 F2 L U2 F R' D' U' L D2 B
43. 19.41 B R B U' L U2 L' D2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 F D2 L2 B' L B'
44. 23.73 R' L F' U' D2 B D' L D' R2 U2 L B2 D2 F2 L D2 R B2 R
45. 23.93 L U L' B2 R2 F' U' L' D' F' B2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 D F2 D2 R2 L2
46. 24.17 R2 F' D2 U2 B L2 D2 B L2 B2 L2 F' D' L D' U' R D2 L' U' L'
47. 23.49 F D2 F' R2 B D2 F D2 L2 F D2 U' F L R B2 U R B L' R
48. (16.49) R2 L2 B2 U F' B' R' L2 D' L2 D' F2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 D B' R2
49. 23.71 D' R2 B2 R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F R F' L D' F' D B D2 F'
50. 22.11 L2 R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U2 F2 D R2 U' F D2 B U' B L' U' L R' U
51. (27.01) B2 R U' B D' L' F' L' D L' F2 D2 L U2 F2 B2 L' U2 D2 B2 U2
52. 23.89 L2 F' R2 B L2 B F L2 U2 R2 L D2 F D' B2 U' B' L' R' D
53. 23.33 B' D2 U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2 F' R2 F R' D' F2 R2 D2 R' D' B U
54. 22.24 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' L2 U2 L2 F' R F D U2 B' F' D' R2 B'
55. 20.53 D' F U2 F' L D2 B U' B2 R2 U R2 F2 U' R2 D F' U'
56. 20.45 L' F R2 F' D' B' L' U' F' U2 L2 U D2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D L2
57. (26.36) L2 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 D2 R2 F2 D' U2 R B' F2 U L2 F2 D U
58. 23.45 F' D2 F' L2 F U2 F2 L2 B' U2 F' D' F2 L2 F L F D2 L2 R2
59. 25.22 F U F2 D B2 D B2 U L2 B2 U2 L' R D' F L U R' B' L2
60. 25.22 B R2 F' U2 F' D2 F' U2 L2 F' R2 F D' R B D2 L U' R D R'
61. 25.17 B R D2 R U R D B L' F2 R U2 F2 D2 R' F2 L U2 R D
62. 21.67 R' B2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 U' B' D U2 R B2 F L' R
63. 22.58 R' U' F' U B2 U' D' L' D' F D2 R2 F D2 F U2 R2 D2 L2 F'
64. 22.08 F D L2 R2 B L2 F' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 B' F2 D B' R U F' D' R
65. (17.28) F' D' L2 D B2 D U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U L D' B' R' D B2 R B' U
66. 22.99 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 U' B2 F2 R2 F2 D' L' F D2 U F' D' R' F' L
67. 21.64 D' U2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B U2 B2 U2 F D B2 L F2 L' D' R' U
68. 20.08 F2 U' L2 F U' R L F' U2 B2 R2 U L2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D2
69. 20.83 U' D2 F' R2 B2 F D2 B F2 L2 B R' D' B D' U' L2 D F
70. 24.06 B2 R' B2 R B2 F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 L2 U' F D' U B L' D' L' D2
71. (26.15) U L2 F' R2 F2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B2 L F' R2 B2 L F U
72. 24.02 L F2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 U L2 D' F' L' U2 L B R2 F2
73. 21.85 B L' B2 D2 U2 R F2 L2 D2 R' F2 R' B D' B2 U L' F2 L2 F2
74. 22.86 R U2 R2 B2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 B D2 F' L R F D U R' F2 L2 U2
75. 20.76 L D' R' D2 B2 F2 D L2 D' F2 U L2 U' L2 B' F L F' U' R2
76. 23.17 B R2 L B' U D' L' F D2 F2 L2 F' D2 L2 B U2 B2 D2 L2 U
77. 25.90 F R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' F2 D2 U2 F U' L' B D' R2 B'
78. 18.79 L' F B' R' D2 B' L2 U R2 D L2 U B2 D2 L2 B2 D F' R
79. (26.07) L2 R2 F' L2 R2 B R2 B D2 B F L' D U B D' B2 R2 B L'
80. (26.30) U' R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R B' U2 L' R2 D2 B' F2 D B2
81. 22.84 R F' U L2 U R2 U F2 D2 B2 U F2 U' L2 F U2 F2 L' D' R F2
82. 22.54 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D R2 F2 U' F' U' R2 D' L' U B' R' D' F'
83. 23.28 F' B2 U' B2 U B2 L2 D' R2 D' L2 D2 B R' D R' U B2 R2 B'
84. 22.22 L' F2 L2 D' R2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 L2 F' D' R B2 R2 U' L2 D F
85. 19.66 F' R2 B U F U R B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L B2 R U2 R' U2 R F2
86. 24.27 D2 B2 D R F2 U B' R' U B2 R2 U R2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U D2 F
87. 23.17 U R2 U2 L U2 R2 D2 R D2 F2 R D2 F U' R' B2 L B D' R'
88. 25.06 R F2 R2 B R2 F2 D2 F R2 F L2 R2 F R D2 R2 D' R U' R D2
89. 25.18 B L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 F D F2 R' B F' U B
90. 22.41 D' L2 F2 D2 F L2 B2 F D2 R2 U2 R' B F U' R2 F' D U2 F'
91. 22.22 F R2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 F2 R2 D R2 B2 R' F D2 F2 L' D2 L'
92. 20.58 F' D2 R2 D' L2 F2 U B2 D' R2 D2 B2 L' U F2 U' B R' D L'
93. 19.36 R2 B' R' U D2 B' D R' L2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B2 U2 L F2 B' D
94. 20.46 F2 L' D F U2 R B U2 R' B2 L' U2 R2 B2 L B2 D2 L' D2 U
95. (18.16) R' D' B' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F' D' R B' U2 L' D' R2
96. 24.74 U L2 B' F2 D2 F' L2 F' D2 F' D2 U2 L B F' D' L' B' F2 R2
97. 21.08 B' D' F2 R2 U2 L2 R' F2 R D2 L B2 F2 R2 U L2 D' F R2 U L
98. 22.78 R2 U2 F R2 D2 B U2 B' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D2 L B2 U B' L' U' B
99. 20.04 L2 B2 L' D' L' B' R U' R' F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U F2 U2 R2
100. 20.89 B2 D B R2 L' U D2 B U R2 U2 B2 U F2 R2 D F2 B2 R2 F L'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 16, 2022)

I ummm.. tried FMC today


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 17, 2022)

How hard to y'all think it would be to learn 3bld? I was going to learn 2bld first and I might not learn either for a while, but just for future reference.


----------



## lvcuber (Aug 17, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> How hard to y'all think it would be to learn 3bld? I was going to learn 2bld first and I might not learn either for a while, but just for future reference.


3BLD isn’t quite difficult to learn, but it usually takes familiarity with letter schemes and letter pairs to have a success. I had trouble with memory, but improved it with example solves. Don’t get demotivated after a fail, it takes people quite a bit before a success. I used JPerm’s tutorial which i found very beginner friendly and easy to understand.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 17, 2022)

Ok, thank you!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 19, 2022)

Did an average of 200 for 3x3:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-19
solves/total: 200/200

single
best: 12.97
worst: 26.71

mean of 3
current: 22.39 (σ = 2.99)
best: 17.85 (σ = 4.35)

avg of 5
current: 22.84 (σ = 2.21)
best: 19.42 (σ = 0.63)

avg of 12
current: 22.44 (σ = 2.40)
best: 20.39 (σ = 1.36)

avg of 100
current: 21.75 (σ = 1.90)
best: 21.54 (σ = 1.79)

Average: 21.84 (σ = 1.75)
Mean: 21.78



Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 18.67 F U2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 R2 D' L D U R B' F' L D U' 
2. 19.75 U2 R' U R2 D' L2 B2 D2 U' B2 D' F2 B U' L2 B' D2 L' D2 
3. 23.27 F2 L' B U2 L D' L2 B D' B2 R2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U F2 
4. 21.65 B2 F2 L' D2 F2 L U2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' L' F' D' R B R F' R 
5. 19.06 R2 B L U F' D R' U' F2 L' U2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' D2 R B2 L' 
6. 23.63 L U2 F U2 F' R2 B D2 B' L2 D2 U2 F D L U' L F2 L' F D 
7. 18.06 B' R' D2 R2 F D2 F2 D2 F L2 R2 U2 B D L' U2 R B' F' R' 
8. 18.94 D' F' L' F2 R F2 R U2 L' D2 L' R' D2 B' L' B2 F' U B2 D' 
9. 21.60 U L2 B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U R2 U R B' L F U R2 B' L' B' F 
10. 19.97 B D2 F' L2 D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R D B2 L' B U2 B U' F D2 
11. 23.14 L U2 L' F2 R D2 L2 U2 L D2 U2 L' U' F D' R2 D2 U' L2 R U2 
12. 24.61 U' B2 D2 B U2 F U2 L2 B2 D2 F' R2 D' L2 F' D2 U2 L D' L2 
13. 16.02 B' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 L2 B2 R2 F U2 F L U' L F2 R F' L2 U2 F 
14. 22.68 F L2 B L2 D2 B R2 U2 B' D2 R' U' R2 B' F' U R2 D2 R' 
15. 23.71 B' R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 F D2 B' L D2 R' F D F U L' D2 F' 
16. 24.03 D2 L2 B' U2 R2 B' U2 R2 B2 D2 L F2 U2 F' U B F' D' L2 R' 
17. 20.72 D2 R' B U2 F D L' U L2 B' U2 B D2 F' U2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 
18. 21.80 F2 D L B2 R2 B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 L2 U2 R D' R F' R B L 
19. 20.02 F' D2 L2 F2 D' F R' D2 L2 F' D2 L2 U2 B2 D2 B' L2 B D' R' 
20. 22.12 R' F' B U2 B2 L' D F B2 D2 B D2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 B2 U' 
21. 23.86 F L2 F' L B2 D' F B U2 L2 B2 U L2 F2 U2 B2 D' B2 U2 
22. 20.97 R F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 F2 D L2 U' B2 L' F L2 D' U' R D2 B F' 
23. 20.63 L' B L2 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' L' D2 U B' F2 L2 F L' 
24. 23.33 B L U' F D2 R2 F' U2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 U R F' R B D' 
25. 24.08 F2 U' R2 D F2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 U' L2 B' U' R2 U2 L2 R' B L' U 
26. 21.89 B U2 R' F2 D F B U2 R2 U2 R2 U' L2 D F2 L2 U' F2 U' F R' 
27. 22.55 R D2 B D' F2 R2 B' D2 L U2 D2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 
28. 22.96 F R' B R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 D' B L F' L' F R 
29. 21.46 R' F R U2 L' F2 R U2 L' B2 R U2 F2 R U B2 D R2 B' L' 
30. 23.67 B D' F D R' L U' B2 L B2 U2 B2 L B2 R' L2 F D 
31. 22.13 R' D' B2 U2 L2 F2 D' F2 U' F2 L R' B R U' R' F D F2 
32. 23.88 U' R' B' U L2 R2 U L2 U B2 R2 B2 D B2 R F' R2 D' B2 F2 U2 
33. 21.16 F2 U2 F' L2 B D2 F R2 U2 B U2 F' U F R' U B D' F' L' U 
34. 23.74 L' D2 R2 B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D' F2 D2 L D' B' L' R B2 L' U2 
35. 22.81 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B2 L R2 U' L B D' B' R2 D' B F' 
36. 19.37 L' U2 F' R2 F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 L2 F2 L' F D2 U L D2 U' B2 
37. 21.83 D' B' D' B2 L' D' F' L B2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 U 
38. 24.96 D2 B2 U R2 D2 F2 U F2 D R2 U R F U' L2 U B2 F U2 B 
39. 25.41 U2 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 L' F2 R' B2 L' R' U' B R' F2 D' L' B D B' 
40. 23.14 L' B2 R2 D2 U2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 F U2 R' D' F2 R2 B2 R D' B' 
41. 20.26 F D L2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 D2 B' F U' R2 B R F' L' B' F' 
42. 23.42 R U' D L U2 D B U2 R F2 L' F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 U2 R B' 
43. 20.65 L F B2 U' B D2 L' B2 R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U D R2 B2 U2 B 
44. 23.51 F2 L U2 R' B2 L2 U2 L B2 F2 R' B' U L D2 L' F' L' D R 
45. 23.04 U' L2 D' U2 F2 D B2 F2 L2 U F2 L2 F' R' B' L' B2 L2 B' D U' 
46. 16.54 L' F' B' D2 F2 L F' D R' F2 B2 R2 D2 L U2 R' B2 R2 B2 D2 
47. 18.03 D2 B L2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' L D2 R2 U' B U' F' D R 
48. 23.69 L2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R' B2 F2 R D2 B2 D' F L2 D F D U2 F' L 
49. 20.72 F2 D2 U2 R2 F R2 U2 B' F' R2 L D' F' U F2 L D2 R B' U' 
50. 23.66 D' L' D' F B2 R2 L F' D' F2 B2 L2 D L2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 
51. 24.67 L2 F2 D2 L2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F' R' D B' U' B' F2 D F2 R' 
52. 19.61 L B L' U R F L D' F' U' R2 U F2 D L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U2 
53. 20.41 B' D U2 B' F' D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 B' D B2 R' B2 F L U 
54. 22.32 R U2 L2 U F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 R2 U F2 L F' D2 U' L' D' U2 B 
55. 21.72 B' F' L2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 D F2 U L2 B R D' R U' 
56. 22.77 F2 R' U2 R' B2 U2 F2 L D2 R' B2 R' F' R B' U' R B L D R' 
57. 22.34 D L' F2 R' U B R2 U2 B' R2 F2 B2 L' F2 D2 R2 L D2 B2 L' D2 
58. 19.81 U B2 F2 U' L2 D B2 D L2 U F2 U B' D2 R B L F U2 L2 U2 
59. 24.93 F2 U2 L D2 R' F R' L2 F B2 R2 D2 B2 D2 L2 F R2 D L' 
60. 20.99 D' F' U2 L' D2 L2 F U B U2 R2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R B2 R' D2 R 
61. 20.48 U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 R D2 L D2 B2 F D2 R D' L2 F' U L U 
62. 23.17 L2 D2 R F2 D2 B2 R U2 L' D2 F2 L' D B F' U R2 B U2 L U' 
63. 21.72 B L B' R2 U F2 R' F U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 L' B2 R2 D2 B 
64. 23.60 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' L2 F' L B2 L F2 D R' B' F2 U' L' 
65. 22.92 L' F2 D' U' R2 D' B2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 L F R F D' R2 B' D2 
66. 23.06 F2 U' R' B R L' U F R2 B2 L F2 R' B2 R D2 L F2 B2 
67. 19.83 D L2 D' R2 U2 L2 D L2 U F2 D2 L' F D L' D L' U B2 L2 
68. 24.49 F2 U R2 B2 D F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U' L D' U R U' B' L D2 F' 
69. 18.03 F2 R2 U2 F2 L2 D' F2 U R2 D B D' L2 D' R' F L2 D2 R 
70. 22.28 D B' L D R F' B U2 F2 R2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D F2 D' R' B' 
71. 22.54 U2 L2 F2 L2 F U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 F R' D2 L' D2 B2 D' R2 D2 U' 
72. 22.65 R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L D B' U2 R' D B' D2 R2 
73. 20.51 U2 L2 U B' D' B' U D2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 L2 R' F 
74. 22.82 B F2 R2 U B2 R2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F' L R2 B' D2 R2 F R U' 
75. 22.85 B L' B2 U2 R2 B R' U R F2 D2 B2 L F2 R2 L' B2 D2 R2 B2 U 
76. 21.78 R' D2 U2 L U2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 L D' B' R U2 R2 U' L2 U2 L2 
77. 23.76 B2 L2 F' L2 D2 B2 D2 B D2 F' U2 F' L R2 D' F' R U2 B L' F2 
78. 22.49 D R U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 D2 B' R' U2 R2 B2 U R B' 
79. 21.10 U' R F2 L F2 U' F B R B' U2 B L2 B' R2 L2 B' U2 L2 D2 R2 
80. 22.66 D' L' F' B2 U' R' D2 R F' B2 U2 D2 R F2 R' D2 R L F2 
81. 24.85 R F R' B2 R' D' L' U' R' F R2 B U2 R2 F' U2 B R2 L2 U2 F2 
82. 20.37 B2 U' L2 B2 R D2 B U2 L2 D' B2 U2 F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 L2 B 
83. 23.47 L U2 F L2 B' U2 B F L2 R2 F2 U R2 F' L U R' F' R2 U2 
84. 25.07 B R' U F B U' L' D2 F R F2 R B2 U2 F2 R' F2 R2 B2 R 
85. 19.80 R' L F' R D' L' F' R' F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D' B2 L2 D B2 R' 
86. 17.11 D R' D B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 R2 U' B U' L2 D' B L D2 F 
87. 23.19 B F2 U F2 R2 U B2 U F2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F' L D U L' U F2 
88. 19.92 F2 L2 B2 F2 R' F2 R' D2 L' D2 R B U' F L' R' D' L R2 D L2 
89. 21.83 L2 D2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F2 U2 R D' L B' F2 L' B' F D 
90. 23.27 D B' R L' B' D2 B R U' R' U2 B2 D2 L2 F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 
91. 21.90 D' U2 B' L2 R2 B R2 U2 B' F' L2 U2 F2 D R' B' F' L2 U' L D' 
92. 20.83 B L2 D R' L' U' B' D R2 D2 L D2 R' F2 D2 L' B2 R D2 F' 
93. 21.98 F L B2 U' L2 F' L2 D F2 L U2 L' B2 D2 L2 U2 R' B2 R U' 
94. 19.36 L' F L2 B2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 U L F U B F2 R' U B 
95. 22.21 L' R2 B2 D' L2 U2 B2 L2 D U B2 U' B U B R U B' F D' B2 
96. 24.21 B2 L2 D F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 D R B' F' R B2 R D' L2 R B2 
97. 22.66 D' F' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 F' L2 R2 U2 D' B2 U' F' L2 D R' D2 
98. 19.29 L' F R2 B' L' D L2 D F2 R' D2 F2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L' D 
99. 19.43 B' R F2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' F2 U' B2 D B2 U' L' U2 B F' L U' 
100. 20.04 B U' L2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 B2 L B2 R D2 R' D B U' B' L' F' U2 
101. 23.36 L2 F' L D L' U D B' F2 R2 U2 R D2 R' F2 L2 D2 B2 L' F 
102. 23.82 R2 D' R2 B' L' B' L' D2 L' D2 F2 R U2 D2 R2 B L' 
103. 18.05 D' F' U B2 D' R2 B' R F2 U F2 L2 U2 B2 L2 U B2 D F2 U' 
104. 20.36 D U R2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 F2 R2 L F D2 U' F L R' D 
105. 22.79 R' F R' D B U2 L2 U' L R2 U2 F' D2 F L2 F' U2 B' R2 L2 
106. 20.19 B' L' B' R' F' R' D' R2 U2 B2 U2 F B2 D2 R2 B R2 B' U2 D 
107. 19.80 L D B' U2 R L' U F L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F D2 R2 F2 R' L2 B' 
108. 24.08 U2 R' B2 L2 F' U2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 L2 F' U' L' D2 R2 D' L F D 
109. 21.00 B' R2 U F2 L2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D U2 R' B' U2 F D R2 U F2 
110. 17.88 B2 D' F B R2 D L U2 F' U2 L B2 D2 B2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 F2 
111. 22.65 F2 R F2 D2 B D2 F D2 R2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B' D' B R2 F U' F L2 
112. 22.68 B' U' B2 F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 L U2 L' F R2 D' L2 U 
113. 24.29 U2 L2 D' B2 U' R2 D B2 U R2 D B2 L' U2 L' D' B L D' F R 
114. 18.63 L D R2 F' R U' D' L' R2 B' L2 F L2 B' U2 B2 D2 R2 U' 
115. 20.00 U F U2 R' U' F2 R U L' U R2 D R2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 
116. 18.43 R' D' B L F L2 U' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 B2 L F D 
117. 22.59 D F D' F' U D' F2 R' D' F U2 F2 R2 B R2 L2 F' L2 U2 F2 B' 
118. 21.32 L' U F' R' B' U' B D L U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 F2 B2 D' L2 D 
119. 22.65 B U R2 B2 D2 R2 D2 R D2 B2 U2 D' F D2 R B2 D2 U' 
120. 24.58 B2 R' B2 U F U2 R L2 D2 B R2 D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' U 
121. 19.13 U' F L B R U F R L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 B2 L U2 F L' 
122. 23.27 B U L' U2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 D R2 F2 D' R F' L' U2 R' B2 R2 
123. 20.11 L F2 U2 D' R U' F' L2 B' U B2 U D2 R2 F2 D' L2 F2 L2 
124. 18.87 F L D2 B' U2 F2 U2 L2 R2 F' R2 U2 F R' D R' D' B2 L' B U 
125. 19.27 B2 U' F2 U R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 D2 U' B U B L2 R D U2 B D2 
126. 21.31 D' R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U R2 U' B2 D' L U' L' F2 R' F2 R2 F' 
127. 12.97 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U2 B2 U L2 R2 U L' U' B2 R' B L' B2 F' R D 
128. 23.38 R D L2 U2 R' F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 R2 D2 R F R' U' L U' R2 B' 
129. 19.99 B2 U B' F2 U2 F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D B' D2 R2 U' R' D F2 
130. 19.71 R2 B2 F2 D2 L2 D' R2 U F2 R2 L' D U2 B D' B' F R2 B R2 
131. 21.71 U' F2 B2 L B U' D L2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 D2 B L' 
132. 20.51 L2 U' B2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U R F' L2 F D R U L2 F R 
133. 24.13 D2 L2 D2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 B2 L2 F D B' U R B D L F' U2 
134. 20.97 B' R2 D2 B' D2 B' D2 F L2 U2 F L U R' U2 R' B2 F' U' 
135. 24.72 F' D' B' R' L F' U B2 R2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' F2 R' F2 U2 D' R' 
136. 24.20 D R L2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 L' F' R2 U' F D' U2 L' 
137. 20.61 B U2 L' F' B2 U F' L B D2 B2 L D2 F2 R' D2 L B2 L U2 D2 
138. 24.59 U' F' L2 U' L2 D' U R2 F2 U2 R2 F R' D2 B D F' R U' 
139. 22.69 U' B U2 F R2 B L2 F' D2 U2 L2 R F U' L B2 R2 B2 F' 
140. 22.11 B L2 U' B' L' B2 D' F' L F2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 R2 B2 
141. 23.38 B2 R D2 B2 D2 R F2 R F2 D2 U2 L2 F D L' U' L2 B2 D2 F L2 
142. 17.53 U' R F' L2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D B2 R2 B2 R B' D L2 F D2 U 
143. 21.21 L R2 F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U B2 D R2 L B F U2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 
144. 20.07 U2 L2 R D2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R' D2 R U F L' U2 F R' D2 U' B' 
145. 21.85 U2 R2 F R' U B L U' R' L2 B2 L2 U2 B2 D' F2 U2 L2 U 
146. 24.59 R U2 B' R2 D2 F R2 B L2 B F' R D2 B' U' R2 U2 B2 L' 
147. 24.22 U D' R' B' R2 D L R2 U R2 D R2 B2 U L2 B2 U' L2 F' L 
148. 22.15 U B R2 B2 R D' F D R2 D' F2 B2 L2 U B2 D2 R2 F' B2 
149. 22.85 F' L' B2 U L2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 F R' B2 L' D F2 L2 
150. 21.90 B' R F2 D2 U' R2 F2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 D' B2 R' B' U2 L2 F' U F2 
151. 24.69 B2 D2 R2 B D2 F R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 D F2 U L' B U2 L' D 
152. 21.54 L2 D' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D F' L' U2 B F' L' U F2 D' U2 
153. 21.00 L2 F D2 U R2 F2 D B2 U B2 R2 B2 F' R' D' B F2 D L 
154. 21.10 U2 R2 B' L2 F D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U' B2 L' D2 R U B' D2 R' 
155. 23.69 B' L' R2 B U2 F L2 B' U2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 R F' D L' F' L' R2 
156. 19.76 L F' U R2 U2 B D R' U F L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' L2 B2 U2 L2 
157. 21.20 D2 L2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U F2 D2 F2 R U B D2 B2 F R' D2 L' 
158. 25.79 B2 D2 F L2 D2 B U2 R2 B' F' U2 B L U B2 D L B' F2 U2 B2 
159. 19.93 F L' U2 R D2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R2 F2 R' F' U2 L2 R' F' D' F U' 
160. 23.88 L' B' U' R' F U2 L U2 B R2 B2 R2 U' F2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 
161. 24.08 R2 B2 D' R D' R2 F U' R2 F2 U2 B U2 D2 F2 L2 F R2 L2 B R 
162. 24.83 L2 D' R F' B' D2 L2 U' R U2 F R2 F2 D2 F D2 B R2 F' U2 F' 
163. 22.35 R2 F2 L2 B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F L B2 D' U' B2 R F L2 R2 
164. 18.17 R' F2 L U' L2 B2 D' R2 U' L2 U' F2 D' F' R2 D U2 R B R' 
165. 23.59 D2 R F' L' D F D F D' F' D2 F2 U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F D2 L2 
166. 19.53 L2 D B' L' F' U L' D F' R2 D B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 U R2 
167. 21.06 U B U2 F2 U B2 R2 D2 L2 U B2 F2 L B R' F' U2 B' U L2 
168. 20.56 F D2 L B D2 F R2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U L F D' B' D R2 
169. 25.61 L2 B U' R' U2 F L' B' U R2 U2 F R2 B D2 R2 L2 F2 R2 U2 B 
170. 20.30 R2 D F L2 F L2 U2 B2 F U2 B' R2 F2 L' R' F U2 F U' L2 
171. 19.71 U F2 U' R2 U' F' R' F L2 F' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 
172. 21.33 U' L B2 U' B2 F2 R2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R2 F' D2 B2 L' B' U' L2 B2 
173. 20.19 B2 R2 F D2 U2 B R2 F U2 B R2 D2 L' R U' B D' L R2 F' L2 
174. 21.99 R U F' R2 D2 L' F2 D2 U2 L' F2 U2 B2 L' F' D' R' U2 B2 U' F 
175. 23.89 L F2 D B2 U L2 U' F2 D F2 U' B U' L' D2 F2 L' B' U F 
176. 21.36 U2 B2 L2 D F2 U R2 D2 U F2 B' R' D2 R' D F' L' U' B2 U2 F2 
177. 17.76 B2 U D R2 B D' B2 R L2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 D2 R2 U' B' 
178. 25.28 D2 U2 R2 D2 F2 D2 B U2 B U2 F L' D R F' L' U' B2 D2 B 
179. 20.04 R B U' R D' F2 B' D' F2 R2 L2 U2 B R2 B' D2 B' D2 
180. 22.92 F2 R F2 L' U2 R2 U2 F2 R' U2 B F' R' D F2 L' R' D' F U2 
181. 21.40 F2 U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 D2 R' D' L2 B2 D' B F L' D U' 
182. 17.98 B2 F2 R2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U L2 D' F D' F' U' L R' F R' D2 
183. 19.71 F' U' D2 F R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U2 B' D2 L D L U2 R' U B' 
184. 22.04 U2 B' R2 U2 F U2 F U2 B' L' R' D2 U B L B' D2 R2 
185. 24.61 R' F B L B' R D2 L' U F2 U2 L2 F B2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F' 
186. 23.79 U B' L' U2 F2 L B2 R' F2 L' B2 L' B2 F2 D' B U L2 R' B2 F' 
187. 18.62 U F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 D U' R2 F2 U R B2 F' L2 D' B' R' U' L' 
188. 23.25 L U' D2 F R2 F' D2 U2 B' L2 D2 B R' B' U B' D2 L' U2 
189. 26.63 D2 R2 L F' L2 F R F2 R2 B2 D' L2 U F2 D2 F D 
190. 21.15 U' F D2 U2 F2 R' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' B L' B2 D' B2 U2 
191. 26.71 R' F2 R2 U' L2 U' F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U F R B L' B' L B2 
192. 20.78 U B R2 D2 B2 U R2 U' B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D L' B D2 R D U2 L 
193. 22.94 F2 U2 R2 D' F2 D2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 L2 B' L' B' L2 U B D' F2 
194. 18.81 B' F2 L2 D2 B2 R D2 R U2 R' B2 L' R' U' R B D L' B' F L 
195. 20.77 B' L2 B2 U B2 D' R2 F2 R2 U F2 R' U B F U2 L2 R' B2 U2 
196. 24.61 R2 D F2 R2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 F2 B L' U2 R' U R' D B2 R' 
197. 20.36 B L' D2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 U2 L R2 F D' F' R' U' B' L R' 
198. 18.99 D' F2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 D F2 B' L F U2 F U2 L R' U' 
199. 24.62 F2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D' U F2 R2 U2 F2 L' F' L' R2 B D2 U' F' D2 
200. 23.55 L F' D2 B R2 U R B2 D2 F' R2 D2 F R2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L F2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 20, 2022)

I've been working on 2bld, and I think I'm almost ready to try a solve! I created a successful string of letters for the first time, so I think I'm getting the hang of that part.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 20, 2022)

Just got my first successful 2bld solve! I wasn't timing it, but my memo and solving were pretty fast. I thought there was no way it would be solved! 

Here's the scramble and letter sequence:

R' U' R U' R' F' U2 R' F U' R2

QWMSU


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 20, 2022)

I did a few timed solves, and two were successful. 1:56 and 3:49 were the times. Most of the unsuccessful times just had flipped edges or I was confused when there were both flipped edges and I needed to start a new cycle.


----------



## bulkocuber (Aug 20, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I did a few timed solves, and two were successful. 1:56 and 3:49 were the times. Most of the unsuccessful times just had flipped edges or I was confused when there were both flipped edges and I needed to start a new cycle.


Is this 3BLD?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 20, 2022)

bulkocuber said:


> Is this 3BLD?


Sorry, I should've specified. This is 2BLD


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 20, 2022)

I keep doing this during 2BLD lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Aug 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I did a few timed solves, and two were successful. 1:56 and 3:49 were the times. Most of the unsuccessful times just had flipped edges


edges on a 2x2 be like


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 21, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> edges on a 2x2 be like


I meant corners or pieces or whatever lol, there's something wrong with my 2x2 if it has edges


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 22, 2022)

3x3 ao100 from yesterday:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-22
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 15.45
worst: 26.67

mean of 3
current: 20.24 (σ = 1.16)
best: 18.38 (σ = 2.03)

avg of 5
current: 20.56 (σ = 0.93)
best: 19.55 (σ = 1.71)

avg of 12
current: 20.82 (σ = 1.81)
best: 20.46 (σ = 1.30)

avg of 100
current: 21.67 (σ = 1.94)
best: 21.67 (σ = 1.94)

Average: 21.67 (σ = 1.94)
Mean: 21.63



Spoiler: Time List



Time List:
1. 21.81 D R2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D R2 F U' L D2 L2 R2 F2 R' U' 
2. 20.62 D F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 B2 F' D2 F2 L' B' L U L F R' F2 
3. 25.61 L R2 U2 L2 D' L2 D L2 F2 D' R2 F D L' D R' U2 L2 
4. 23.39 D' U2 B' U2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 B2 D2 U' L' R2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' B' 
5. 19.22 B R F2 D2 F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' D2 L2 F' R B R2 U' B' D' R U' 
6. 21.88 U D' F L B U2 L U' D B2 D2 L F2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 D2 R' F2 
7. 16.80 U2 F B D' B L' F' D R2 D' L2 D' L2 U L2 D' B2 D F2 L' 
8. 23.16 U B U' F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 F2 U R2 L' B2 U B2 U2 L B 
9. 18.92 L B' L' B2 D2 R' B2 R D2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B D L' U F' L D' 
10. 24.30 B2 D2 L2 F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 B2 U2 L D F L' B2 F2 L' R2 D 
11. 24.94 D2 B2 D2 L2 D F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F' L' D U2 L2 F' D F2 D' 
12. 18.53 R' D2 B U2 L' F' L D' L' F2 U F2 U2 B2 R2 D R2 D B2 U2 B2 
13. 18.32 B' U R2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 B D2 U2 R' D R D2 L' 
14. 22.25 U B' D' R B' U' R2 D F L2 B' U2 L2 D2 L2 F L2 D2 B L2 R 
15. 21.47 F2 B' D' L' F' B' U L' U F2 D2 R' D2 R D2 R' F2 R U2 L2 B2 
16. 21.17 B D2 R U B2 D' R2 D B2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' L' D2 U2 B F2 R' U2 
17. 19.93 U2 L F L U R D L2 U2 F' U2 D2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 B L' D2 
18. 21.68 D2 R2 B' U F' R F L R2 B2 U L2 D F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' R2 L 
19. 18.38 D' R B2 U' D2 B U' D2 F L2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 D2 R2 B D 
20. 21.35 U2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 U L2 F2 U2 F R B' L' R2 U' B U2 L F2 
21. 22.41 F U2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 B2 F' R' D2 F' D B' F U' 
22. 25.49 D' F' U B2 U2 F R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F2 D B R' D' F2 L B 
23. 18.95 D R2 L F D R B L' D' F2 R D2 L' D2 R' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 D2 
24. 22.73 R' U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 D2 R2 B D2 U F' D L' B U2 R F2 
25. 21.72 F2 U' B R2 D' B2 D U2 L2 U' F2 R2 B2 L' B D2 U2 L U' L 
26. 21.85 R D2 R U2 F B L D' B R2 D F2 D' B2 D F2 D2 R2 F2 D 
27. 24.22 L2 B L2 B D2 B D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U L2 D L2 B U L' F2 R' U' 
28. 24.10 F' R F' D2 B U2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 U' F' R' D' L F2 D' L' 
29. 22.56 B2 D2 F U' L D' R L U2 F' U2 F' D2 B L2 F' U2 F U2 
30. 18.71 U2 L' B' L F2 L' D' B2 R' F2 U2 F U2 B2 U2 F D2 R2 D2 
31. 26.03 R2 F' R2 B2 R2 D R2 D' R2 F2 D2 F2 U2 L' U2 R' U' B' R U2 
32. 19.79 L2 D2 R U R' L U2 B' D F2 D2 B2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' 
33. 21.63 D2 L U' L2 D B L' F D F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R' U2 R F2 R2 
34. 20.11 R L F2 U R U' F' L B2 R2 L2 U B2 D B2 D' F2 D B2 D R' 
35. 22.91 L' U2 R B2 D2 U2 L R2 B2 R U2 R2 D F' U2 R U2 B' L2 D' U 
36. 21.67 B2 L U' F' D R L' U2 L2 B2 D L2 D F2 L2 B2 R2 U2 B2 F L' 
37. 17.97 L B U2 R F' R' U2 F L2 U' L2 B2 U F2 D' F2 L2 B2 R2 B 
38. 20.46 L' B2 U' L2 B' D L B2 U R2 D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' D2 L2 B2 F U 
39. 23.41 F' D L2 D2 L2 B D2 F U2 B' F' R2 U2 R' D' U2 F2 L D' B L 
40. 20.27 D' R2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 D' U' L2 F' D R2 F2 U L R D F R' 
41. 23.75 R' F2 R2 B2 L U2 L B2 L' B2 F2 U F2 U' L2 F L' D' L2 B 
42. 22.91 U' B2 D' R2 B2 D2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' R B2 U2 F' U' F2 L' B' U 
43. 24.50 L2 U2 B D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L2 F L' F D U L2 B' R U2 F2 D 
44. 22.94 L' D2 L U2 L2 U2 R' B2 L2 B2 D2 R' D' L B' U R2 F' D' B2 F' 
45. 19.64 D2 R' U' D L U2 D' L' F R2 D F2 L2 U D2 B2 D R2 L2 U B2 
46. 19.46 U B2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D' F2 U R2 D2 B' U2 F2 D' L F' L R' F 
47. 16.04 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' L2 U2 B' D2 L' F2 R' U F2 R' F' 
48. 21.06 F D2 F2 D2 F U2 B L2 D2 F' R2 D B' U2 L' B2 R D R F 
49. 21.90 D2 L' D U2 B2 U F2 R2 D L2 B2 R2 D2 R B L' B2 F U' R' 
50. 20.76 B' U' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B' R' B L D2 F' L2 B U' 
51. 25.14 D2 B2 D L2 R2 U2 B2 U' R2 D' U' F D U R F2 L R2 U B' R2 
52. 20.94 B2 D L2 B2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 U' F' D L' U' B2 D2 B' R D2 R2 
53. 21.04 U2 R2 B L2 U' B' L' B2 U B2 U2 R2 U L2 U' L2 B2 U R2 L' 
54. 19.03 F' R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 R U B L D R' D B' R2 U2 
55. 18.33 F2 D2 F' B' R D B' D2 L2 B2 D R2 L2 D R2 B2 D' F' L' 
56. 22.41 L2 B2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L B F D' F' R2 U L' U B2 
57. 24.80 F' D B L B' U2 R' B L D2 B2 U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 B' D2 
58. 20.28 D2 U2 F2 U2 B L2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U' L2 F' U2 B L D B2 
59. 23.73 D2 F D2 F U2 F' R2 U2 B D2 U' B2 L' U F2 R' D' U' B' F 
60. 24.81 B' D B' L F2 R2 U F' R' F2 L2 D' B2 U L2 D B2 U' L2 B2 
61. 22.78 B2 D' B2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U L D F2 U R U' R F R B 
62. 22.54 U' F' U2 B2 D B2 U' F2 R2 U' L2 U L F L' U' R' F2 U' 
63. 21.45 F2 D2 U L2 D' F2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 F' U' L' D' F2 L2 R' F2 D2 
64. 19.50 B R U D L' B' U F' B' L2 D2 B2 L' F2 U2 R F2 L2 F2 D2 R 
65. 24.81 L2 B L' U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 L F2 L' D2 R D R2 B U' R' D U2 
66. 15.45 D2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D L2 U B2 R2 F L' U L F D' L' B U' 
67. 24.57 R B' U2 F' U' R' D' B U2 F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U' L2 D' 
68. 24.86 U' F B L2 U B' R' L2 F L2 B2 L2 F' R2 U2 F L2 B' L' B' 
69. 20.51 B D2 R D2 L R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U' R F L' D R' D U2 
70. 21.51 B R2 B' U' R L' D F' U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R' D2 B 
71. 21.84 R2 L2 B L2 B2 U' R' B' R F2 L F2 U2 R F2 U2 L B2 R' D2 
72. 16.66 F' D2 F2 L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 U2 F D2 R B U B' L2 F U' R D 
73. 20.77 R' U2 R F2 D2 U2 R2 B2 R B2 D2 R' F U B' F2 D' F2 D' F L 
74. 25.97 B2 U L2 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D B2 U F2 L R2 B' F2 D2 R' U F D 
75. 23.84 F B U L' F' D' B D B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U2 R2 L U2 L' D' 
76. 19.33 R2 D' R U2 B2 R2 F2 D R2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B U' L' F' R2 U2 B2 
77. 23.16 F2 U F2 L2 D L2 D B2 U' B2 D R2 B' L' F R' B2 L2 U' R2 U' 
78. 26.67 U L' D' U2 B' U2 L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F2 L' U R2 F' L R U 
79. 20.08 L R2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 R' D F' U B' L' F R' U2 L' U' 
80. 21.60 R2 U F2 R' F2 D2 L' D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 F' U2 L U' B' D U2 R 
81. 24.63 D' R' B R2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 D' R2 U2 R2 U' L R2 U2 F' R' B L2 
82. 19.12 F' U' L B2 R' D2 L' D2 F2 L B2 R' B' U B' F' U' L2 F' D' 
83. 23.62 B' L U2 D F L U L' B2 U R2 B2 D2 B2 L2 U B2 D' B2 D 
84. 22.51 F2 R F D' B' R U B2 D2 B2 R2 D2 L2 D2 B L2 D2 B' D2 U' R' 
85. 22.66 F R2 D2 B2 R2 D B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 L2 F R2 F' U2 L F' D2 L2 
86. 22.88 L2 R2 B2 D' F2 U F2 R2 F2 L2 D' R' U R2 F' U2 L' U L2 B L 
87. 23.36 F2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 R' F2 D' B' L2 R2 U L' B D F' 
88. 21.05 L2 R2 D' F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 D L U R' B2 D B' F U' R' D 
89. 22.13 D2 B2 D2 F U2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B D2 L D B U L2 B D' B' F 
90. 24.57 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F2 U F2 B' L U' B2 D B' R D 
91. 18.34 F R2 B' L U' F' D R D' U2 L2 B' U2 D2 F' R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 F2 
92. 18.81 B' U2 L F2 R2 U' R2 D' F2 D' U R2 D2 B U2 F R F' D2 U' 
93. 18.32 B2 U' F' L D' B' U2 D L U2 B2 U' F2 D B2 U2 R2 L2 U B2 
94. 21.51 L2 F2 D2 U2 F L2 D2 B' D2 L2 R' F D U' L U2 F D L U2 
95. 22.02 L2 F U2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 F' U' B R' F L' B' F R U' 
96. 20.39 B' U2 R U2 D2 F' L U R2 B2 U B2 D R2 B2 D' R2 D' R2 F 
97. 24.26 F' R U R F2 L' F2 D' F B2 L' U2 F2 D2 L' D2 L2 F2 B2 L B2 
98. 21.57 L' B R2 U R2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 R F2 U' L F' L' D2 
99. 19.42 D' U' B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B D2 R' B2 R2 B L B' D U2 
100. 19.73 F' B2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D B2 R2 D R2 U' L D2 B2 R B' L D2 U


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 22, 2022)

My cubes came! They're all a little dry, but I especially like how smooth the 4x4 is. The 2x2 is nice as well, and the clock is kinda hard to turn, but I probably need to break it in a little.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm going to do an ao100 with each new cube I got. I hope the Qiyi starts to turn smoother when I use it more though, because honestly my Shengshou turns smoother.


----------



## rubik2005 (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice progress! I tried learning 3BLD but kinda lost motivation, so I might try 2BLD some day and see if I get anywhere.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Aug 30, 2022)

Ok, sorry I disappeared. I started school and am taking a million different hard classes lol, including two online. 

I'm also averaging sub-1 (minute) on 2BLD, and having a much greater success rate. Additionally, I also got a PB single on 4x4 with a 1:18. 

Did a nice 3x3 ao100 a few days ago too. I think I am going to do an average for all cubes except for 5x5. I also need to set up my Qiyi clock.



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-08-29
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 13.24
worst: 24.78

mean of 3
current: 20.25 (σ = 1.75)
best: 17.61 (σ = 2.21)

avg of 5
current: 20.49 (σ = 1.47)
best: 17.82 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 20.20 (σ = 1.55)
best: 18.85 (σ = 1.65)

avg of 100
current: 20.28 (σ = 1.70)
best: 20.28 (σ = 1.70)

Average: 20.28 (σ = 1.70)
Mean: 20.24



Spoiler: ao100



Time List:
1. 16.59 R D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L' D2 R D2 F' U2 R B L R D' F U 
2. 17.97 L U2 F2 R2 U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' D2 U B' F U2 
3. 19.55 U' F R U' D B' R' U2 B F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L B2 R2 U2 D2 L' 
4. 17.51 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 U F2 D2 F' R U' F R2 F' L B2 R2 U 
5. 20.89 B2 U F2 R U F' L D L' D2 F2 U2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 
6. 20.56 U2 L' D R' L2 U2 F' U F2 L2 B U2 F D2 L2 U2 F R2 F2 U2 D 
7. 18.45 U2 F' L2 B R2 B U2 R2 B2 R2 F' R B2 U B' L' R U L' D' 
8. 17.39 F' L2 B F D2 R2 F2 R2 F L2 R2 D' L F R' B' U R D2 F2 
9. 21.52 B2 R' U2 R' B2 L F2 U2 B2 U2 R' F2 U L R' B' D B' D2 L 
10. 17.02 L' B2 L2 F2 D' U B2 D' R2 B2 F2 L' D' F' L2 U2 B2 R' B' 
11. 17.62 U2 L' U' F' L' U2 R' F D2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 R2 L2 B L2 R B' 
12. 21.82 B2 U' L F' U' B D B2 L B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 D F 
13. 21.47 L R F2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D R' U2 F' L2 B R2 F D2 
14. 19.19 L2 D U2 R2 D' U' R2 F2 U' B2 F2 R B L D R' F U F' L R 
15. 19.12 D L' U' F' R U B' R F' U2 B' D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 L 
16. 19.16 R2 D L' F2 R2 D' R B L2 B2 U' B2 D' B2 D R2 L2 D2 L2 R D2 
17. 16.86 U' R' B' L2 B R2 F D2 F' D2 B' L2 R' F' D B R' D L2 
18. 19.64 B2 D' R2 D F2 U R2 U R2 U' R' B2 D' F' D2 B' R' D L R2 
19. 20.02 F' R2 F R2 D2 F L2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F D R B' D2 R2 F L2 U 
20. 21.20 D B R2 D2 L U R2 F R2 B2 L2 D' R2 D B2 D L2 D' R2 D R 
21. 20.24 F' R B' L2 B' L2 U2 F' U2 L2 D2 U2 F2 D B' L2 R' U' B U2 R' 
22. 17.74 U2 D2 B L' U' F2 D R' L2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 L2 B' D2 L2 B L2 
23. 20.07 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 B D2 F' D2 R' F2 U' R' B F' L B2 D' F 
24. 21.23 U' B' U B' U2 B' U2 D' B D2 R D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 L' U2 
25. 18.81 R2 U' B' D' F R L2 F' U' R2 B2 R2 B2 U' R2 U L2 U' L2 D2 
26. 22.10 D' B2 D B2 L' U F' U2 F' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 R F2 L F2 D2 L' 
27. 20.72 B D' F2 U L2 B U2 D' F L2 D2 B2 L' U2 D2 R U2 F2 R U2 
28. 19.81 L' B' U' L2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 U L' D2 F2 U' B2 L2 B' 
29. 21.01 R B' L2 D' B2 D' R2 B2 R2 D' B2 F2 L U' R F U F2 L2 B2 
30. 21.09 R' D2 F L2 B L2 F U2 L2 R2 F' R2 F U R D R D' R D2 
31. 22.32 B U' L' B U2 F U2 R2 F' R2 F2 R D R' F U F2 L' 
32. 22.49 U2 F2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 D' F2 D2 L2 R D2 B L D' R2 B2 L' F D' 
33. 20.32 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 U2 L2 B L2 R2 F2 L' F2 U B L2 U L2 D B' 
34. 21.46 L2 B2 R' B2 L B2 R D2 R2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 B D R B2 R2 F' 
35. 22.87 B R' D2 L U2 F2 D2 R D2 L B D2 R2 U2 R U L 
36. 21.40 L' D R D' L B' U' R' B' U2 F L2 B' U2 R2 F D2 B' L2 F2 
37. 22.52 U' F U L2 D' B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 F' D R F2 D' L F2 D' 
38. 18.54 L2 B D2 B L2 B' L2 U2 L2 U' L R F' R2 B L D' U R' 
39. 16.74 R U' D' L F D2 L2 F' L U2 L2 B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 U' B2 L2 
40. 21.38 F' D2 F2 L2 D2 B' L2 F2 D2 L2 R' D' F' L2 B' L R' B2 F2 
41. 23.51 D2 F' L2 F' U' B L B R2 U2 D2 R U2 L F2 R' U2 D2 R B' 
42. 21.82 L' B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U' L2 F R B' R2 U L2 D' L' F' 
43. 23.13 R2 F' R U' R D R' L2 F' U2 B' U2 B R2 U2 R2 D2 R U 
44. 19.60 F' R' B2 D R2 U F2 U' R2 B2 U' B2 U' F L B' F' U F2 D' F2 
45. 19.28 U2 R' L2 B2 U L2 F' R' F' D2 F U2 R2 B' R2 B L2 D2 L' 
46. 18.42 B F2 U2 R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 D F2 L' B R' B' U L' R' F R' 
47. 19.54 F L2 D2 B2 L2 D B2 L2 D' U' B2 D2 F' D U2 B2 D R' F2 D2 B 
48. 18.85 D' F2 D L2 D2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 F2 L' F' D L B D' B2 R D' 
49. 17.49 F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U' R' F' U2 R' U2 B U2 F2 
50. 20.78 D2 B2 D2 B2 R' F2 R F2 R' B2 U2 L2 B R B L2 B2 D U R2 
51. 20.98 L' U' D2 L2 D' R F R2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 B U 
52. 17.35 U2 L2 F2 L2 U B2 D' L2 R2 D R2 U L' D2 B L2 F' R2 D2 R F' 
53. 21.78 U' L2 U R' B' U' L' D2 B2 L2 D2 B D2 F U2 B2 R2 L2 D' B2 
54. 19.22 R2 F R' B2 R F D' R U F R2 B2 L2 B L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 
55. 20.33 R2 D2 B F L2 B2 F' U2 R2 D2 U R B' R2 D2 L D L' U B2 
56. 17.48 L U' B L2 D F' B U' R' B U2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B' 
57. 22.11 U2 B2 R' D2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L B2 F2 L B R D' U' F2 L' D2 L F' 
58. 21.79 R2 B' L F2 U' D2 B R2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D' L' U' 
59. 13.24 R' B R' F' D' R2 F2 U' R2 F' R2 L2 U2 B R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 F' 
60. 23.80 D B' D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U B2 F2 U2 L' U' L' R2 F L D2 
61. 18.24 D F' R2 D2 F2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 F' L2 R' D2 R2 D B2 U B' 
62. 19.03 U' F' D' L2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 R2 U L2 D L' F U F L R2 D2 
63. 24.03 U' B R' L' U' F2 R2 B' U R2 D2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 
64. 17.92 D2 F' U' B' R U' D R' D R2 L2 F' D2 B D2 F' R2 D2 F2 U2 B' 
65. 18.82 U' D2 B' D2 B' D2 U2 F' R2 B' R2 F U L F' R2 B D' U' L 
66. 22.87 L D2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 L F2 R2 D F L' B2 R2 D' R' F 
67. 18.07 R' B' U' R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U L2 R2 B2 U2 F' L' B2 U2 L' D2 U2 
68. 23.04 D' F B D R D2 F2 D L' U2 R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 B D2 L2 F2 D2 
69. 18.62 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 B2 R2 F2 R D2 U2 R2 B' L2 D F' R2 F' R D' U 
70. 19.75 B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' R2 F2 D R2 D F2 B U L' R' B' U F U' F 
71. 21.14 R2 U2 B' U' L' F U2 R F B2 D2 B2 U2 L B2 R L F2 B2 L2 
72. 21.59 R' U2 R' B' U2 F D2 R2 D2 F2 L2 R2 F' D' F' U' R' B U2 R 
73. 19.57 B2 D' F2 R2 D2 R B2 L D2 B2 D2 L' U2 B' L' F U2 R D B 
74. 19.47 B U' R U' B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' B2 F2 U B R U2 R' B' F' L 
75. 22.25 L2 D' L2 F2 U' R2 D' F2 L2 F2 B L' F2 R' U2 L R2 B' L' U2 
76. 23.44 U L' U' R' U' L2 D' R L2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 B' 
77. 23.24 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U L2 D2 F2 D F R D2 B F2 U' F2 D L' 
78. 18.81 U' B' L2 F B' R U R2 F R2 F L2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B D' 
79. 21.63 R2 D R D2 L2 F' U' L D2 F2 U B2 U F2 L2 U2 F2 U R 
80. 19.84 B R F2 U2 L2 R2 B U2 F L2 R2 F' R' F U' L2 D' F' U L 
81. 22.05 F' R2 U2 B2 D' U2 F2 R2 D2 R' U R2 F' L' F D' R' F 
82. 18.98 L' F2 U2 D F' L B R' D B R2 U2 F' U2 B R2 U2 R2 F2 U2 
83. 19.76 L R2 U B2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 U L2 B2 F U L B' L2 B' F R 
84. 23.00 L2 F' R' U' F2 D' B' L' R2 F L2 U2 D2 B' R2 F B2 D2 L' 
85. 23.18 U2 R2 D B2 U' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 L' F2 D B2 U2 L F' R' F D 
86. 20.98 R D2 U2 R' B2 F2 L' B2 R2 U2 B' D2 U2 L R' D L2 R2 
87. 22.54 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' B2 F2 R2 D R2 D L' D' U2 B' F' R2 D' L2 F 
88. 22.70 D B2 L2 B2 D L2 D L2 D F U L D R D L' R2 U' 
89. 21.78 U' B2 L' B2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U B2 D2 U2 R B2 R D' B R B 
90. 15.31 R D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U2 L' F2 L D F U2 F' L2 F2 U' F' U 
91. 17.81 R F2 D U2 B2 F2 L2 U' F2 U' F2 R' D F D F R' B2 R' 
92. 19.72 F L' U2 B' F' D2 F U2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U F D R B D' B R2 
93. 21.95 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 F R' F2 L D U2 F' U F2 U2 B2 
94. 18.90 U2 L2 F2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F L2 U2 D' F' D2 R B D2 R D2 F' 
95. 21.59 U L D B2 U' B' L' U2 B' L2 F U2 F2 U2 R2 F L2 F R2 U B' 
96. 19.50 D2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 D2 B2 F' L' D' U' R2 B U R B U' F' 
97. 24.78 U B2 U' R2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U' L D' B' F' R B' U B2 D' 
98. 22.18 D2 R' B2 L' F2 R' B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B R U B2 U' B2 F L R' 
99. 18.77 U2 B' U' D' B' D R U B2 D' L2 U2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 U L F' 
100. 19.80 U2 B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U B2 D B' D' U2 B2 U' B' U' L U'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 4, 2022)

Got some PBs:

Clock: 9.20 
2x2 BLD: 23.51
4x4: 1:08.97

I'm hoping there will be some more comps in my area soon (I believe there will) so I want to improve most in events I can do well in. So, mostly clock and pyraminx, but also 3x3 and 4x4. I also might set a goal to learn 3x3 Blind if a comp I sign up for has it.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 5, 2022)

I just constructed a correct 3x3 Blind solution! Now I just have to learn how to memorize and execute blindfolded lol. My memory is actually horrible though so it's going to be a struggle

F' L U2 L D' R2 U F R B2 L' F2 D2 R' B2 R2 U2 D2 B Rw2 Uw2

Edges: ISPQNXFNUDOU

Corners: IVOMBGXJ

No parity


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 5, 2022)

First 3x3 BLD success! The scramble was pretty easy and I had to write down the letters first, but it's progress!

D' B L' U2 R2 F2 L R' F2 D2 F2 D F' R2 B' F' L D' Rw'

Edges: NCFRXVUJ

Corners: OHPMDU

No parity


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 7, 2022)

My depressing 2nd 3BLD attempt. Still have to write the letters down first but I think my ability to recall the letters is getting better and more natural.

Scramble: L2 B' D2 R B U D B2 R2 D2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 L' U2 L2 D2 F U Fw' Uw'

Edges: JGTFVRASDE

Corners: PDSTGM

(Everything else is correct besides those two corners)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 8, 2022)

Noooo....


3rd 3BLD attempt. Still writing letters first.

Scramble: F' L' F2 L2 D2 R F2 L' D2 F2 L B2 D L' U' L' D2 F L' F2 Rw' Uw2

Edges: PLWDCVRUOXAX

Corners: HGKIODNB


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Sep 8, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Noooo....
> View attachment 20648
> 
> 3rd 3BLD attempt. Still writing letters first.
> ...


You're getting close. You'll get it soon! Hopefully I can learn blind too. I'm just going to wait till after western championship.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 8, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> You're getting close. You'll get it soon! Hopefully I can learn blind too. I'm just going to wait till after western championship.


Thanks for the encouragement. I'm just scared for when I'm not able to write the letters down first . I think blind became a lot easier once I fully understood the concept, and the memo just takes practice.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 11, 2022)

Yes, a 3BLD success! Still writing letters first, I might time myself soon.

Scramble: L2 B R' D' F' D L' F' R' D2 F2 B2 L F2 L D2 L' U2 B2 L D Rw Uw2

Edges: HGOTFUQPCEWJ

Corners: GBPXWVFD

No parity


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 21, 2022)

First legitimate 3BLD attempt, without writing letters first. It was pretty close, I was off by like 2 edges and 2 corners.

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-20
single: 4:13.15

Time List:
1. 4:13.15 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U' L' F D' R2 F U2 L' B Uw2


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> First legitimate 3BLD attempt, without writing letters first. It was pretty close, I was off by like 2 edges and 2 corners.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-20
> single: 4:13.15
> ...


Keep trying yo. You will get a success.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 21, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Keep trying yo. You will get a success.


Thanks


----------



## hyn (Sep 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> First legitimate 3BLD attempt, without writing letters first. It was pretty close, I was off by like 2 edges and 2 corners.
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-20
> single: 4:13.15
> ...


thats speedy af


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 21, 2022)

hyn said:


> thats speedy af


I was honestly kinda surprised at how quick it was lol


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 22, 2022)

Yes! My first legit 3BLD success! 

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-21
single: 5:06.83

Time List:
1. 5:06.83 R2 U L2 D2 B2 U B2 L2 F2 D2 L U' L' B D F' U' F L' U2 Fw' Uw

Edges: THUCWAJGDOGLF
Parity
Corners: VMTDQUX


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 22, 2022)

Two more 3BLD successes! (I don't remember the letters though)

*Solve from a few minutes ago:*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-22
single: 6:27.36

Time List:
1. 6:27.36 R L2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 U2 F' R2 B2 L' B R B' L Uw2

*Solve from yesterday:*
Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-22
single: 6:40.25

Time List:
1. 6:40.25+ D L2 U R2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L U L R F L B L D' L' Fw


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 23, 2022)

Nooooo......


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 23, 2022)

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-22
single: 3:11.90

Time List:
1. 3:11.90 U2 L U2 L2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L' F2 D R F D U B' F2 L' D' U2 Fw Uw'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 24, 2022)

Ayyy 3BLD mo3!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-09-23
mean of 3: 4:38.50

Time List:
1. 4:27.75 L D2 B L2 U2 L2 R' D2 U2 R' F2 U2 B' D B' U' F R' Uw' 
2. 5:24.31 U2 F R2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D' L2 D2 L2 U' F L' B2 R' B2 D' F' Fw Uw' 
3. 4:03.44 B L' U' R F2 U F2 R' B' R2 B2 U B2 D B2 U2 L2 F2 U' B2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 27, 2022)

I've done it, I'm officially sub-20! (3x3) Sounds insane that my next goal is sub-15!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-26
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 15.67
worst: 24.10

mean of 3
current: 18.94 (σ = 1.91)
best: 16.89 (σ = 1.13)

avg of 5
current: 17.94 (σ = 0.86)
best: 17.55 (σ = 0.41)

avg of 12
current: 18.97 (σ = 1.49)
best: 18.71 (σ = 0.77)

avg of 100
current: 19.64 (σ = 1.54)
best: 19.64 (σ = 1.54)

Average: 19.64 (σ = 1.54)
Mean: 19.65



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 20.07 R U B' R2 B D' L B2 R2 D' R2 D F2 L2 U B2 U2 F2 U' L'
2. 22.46 R2 D2 R D2 R' B2 R' U2 B2 U2 B F' L' F2 U' F' D2 F2 D'
3. 18.70 B2 R' B' U' D2 B' D' R U2 L2 U2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B2 U2 F L
4. 18.87 L D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U F2 D' F2 L2 R2 U' L D2 B' F D R2 D2 L'
5. 18.99 L2 D2 L D2 R B2 U2 R' D2 R' B2 F' D2 F' R U B' L' R B2
6. 21.01 U2 F2 L2 B' U2 L2 F L2 F U2 F2 R D2 F2 D R U R B R2
7. 22.21 D L' U' F L D' B U R2 L2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U2 F D'
8. 18.29 L D' B2 U2 R2 D2 R2 D' F2 U F2 L U' F L R B R2 B2 U2
9. 24.10 R2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 L F D2 R U' B' D U' F' L'
10. 20.38 B U' R2 B2 D F2 L2 D2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' B U' L2 U' L F' R U
11. 16.39 D2 R' D2 R F2 R U2 L2 U2 B2 F D B U2 L F2 L2 D' L2 F'
12. 18.99 B2 U B2 D' F2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 F' R2 F R' U L' F2 R F'
13. 21.86 R2 U L2 U' B2 L2 D U F2 U F L D2 L D U2 F2 R' U'
14. 17.84 R2 D' L' B2 D' B2 U F2 L2 U' B2 L2 U2 R B D2 R F' R2 D
15. 21.28 B2 F D L2 B2 L2 R2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 R' B D' F D' R' D' U2
16. 23.32 U' F' R2 D2 R2 U2 B2 F D2 B L2 F' D R' B2 D2 B L F L2
17. 20.58 D R B' D L2 U' F2 U B2 D L2 B D F2 R' F2 R2 D'
18. 19.95 D' B' R2 B2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D2 F L R' B' D F U F' U' R2
19. 23.73 L2 B2 L2 U B2 U2 R2 D' L2 F2 D R B' U' R F2 L B2 L U' L2
20. 19.10 L' F D2 F2 L2 U2 F L2 B D2 B' U2 L U' L' D R F2 D L' B
21. 17.98 B2 L2 D' L2 F2 U2 L2 U F2 D2 B2 L D' B U F L2 D2 L2 F
22. 22.15 B' R F2 D2 F2 U F2 U' B2 L2 U R2 D2 F' R2 D2 R' F R' F
23. 20.59 D' B L2 U2 R2 B U2 F' L2 B' L2 U' F2 L' R B2 F' U' R2
24. 20.53 D2 B2 F D2 B' F2 L2 B' L2 U2 L' D' L2 B' F' R' D2 F' L2
25. 21.35 F D' B2 F2 U2 R' D2 R B2 R2 B2 R' U2 D' B F' L' D2 R2 F2 U'
26. 19.90 D' L2 R2 D F2 R2 D U2 R2 B D' R D' U R' D U2 F' U
27. 18.79 L' D2 R2 D L2 U L2 U R2 U L2 R2 F2 R' F' R' B F D' F' U
28. 16.37 U R2 D L2 U' L2 D B2 L2 B2 U F' U' R2 B2 D' F' L' D' F2
29. 21.22 U' L2 B' R2 F2 U L2 U2 F2 U' B2 D F2 U B F U L' U L2 R'
30. 19.35 U' D2 F2 R D' F U D2 L U L2 U' R2 F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 U'
31. 18.05 B L' R2 D2 U L2 D R2 B2 D2 L2 U2 R U' F U2 R' B2 R' B
32. 17.46 R F' U2 D2 F2 L' B2 R' F' U' B2 L2 B2 U' L2 U B2 D' F2 L2 U2
33. 17.02 B2 R D2 B2 F2 L' U2 F2 L' R' D2 R2 D' L B' D' U' B2 L' B R
34. 19.88 B2 F D L2 B2 D' U' B2 D' R2 F' U2 B2 D' U' L' B D'
35. 18.10 D L' F' D L D F2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 U' F2 U R2 L2 U2 F2
36. 19.80 F2 L2 F2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 B D L' R U R D2 F2 D
37. 18.79 F2 R2 D2 B2 D2 F' R2 U2 B D2 B U2 D' B' F2 L F R' F L2 B
38. 21.05 R2 U2 L' F2 D2 R2 B2 F2 R' F2 D2 B U B' F2 R F' U B F R'
39. 19.03 D R2 B D2 L2 B2 U2 F' L2 D2 L2 B R' D2 R2 U' L D B' F2 U2
40. 18.22 D2 B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D' B2 U F2 R U' R' B D2 L B2 F L U2
41. 18.89 U2 R' U2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 B2 D' U' L2 R2 F' L U B2 U B L
42. 18.89 U2 F U' F2 D' R L B2 D L2 F L2 U2 B' R2 U2 F B2 U2 F' D2
43. 20.01 L U2 F2 U' B2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U R U2 B' R2 F L' F2 R2 B
44. 21.97 B2 D2 F' L2 B' F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D B U' R2 F' R' B U2 R2
45. 17.44 U' F' R B2 R' F2 R' U2 R' F2 L' U2 F2 L' D R2 U' B' D' L2 B
46. 18.71 D2 L' U' D B2 D F' B2 R U2 F2 D2 F2 R F2 R2 B2 L' B
47. 17.71 F' U' R' D2 F' U B2 D' B' R B2 U2 D2 L2 F2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R'
48. 19.95 D2 R F2 U' B2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 U F L' R2 D R' F' L' R2
49. 17.44 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B U2 F2 U2 D B' F' U' F' R B' F2 L B2
50. 21.68 U L' D' B2 L2 U B2 U' L2 F2 R2 D L2 D2 F' R' B' R2 F L' F'
51. 19.63 L2 U2 L2 D U2 B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D L D U R' B F' U B2 F' L
52. 22.48 D2 B' R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' U2 F2 L' R' D' B' U2
53. 21.90 B' F2 R2 D2 F2 L R2 D2 R U2 B2 D B' F U' L R F2 R
54. 18.66 F' U' L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 U' R' F' L2 D L' R B' F' U2
55. 17.59 D R' D2 B F2 R2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 R2 B' D L B' L' D2 L' F2 D
56. 16.10 B' D B L U R F2 R2 U R2 D R2 D B2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F
57. 18.03 B U' R' U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 D B' F2 D2 L D' L' U2
58. 18.63 R' L2 D2 U B2 U L2 D R2 U R2 F2 B' L' B2 L' D2 R' U B
59. 19.39 F' D2 U2 F D2 R2 B2 R2 B D R F2 R U2 B' F2 R2 U' L
60. 18.07 D' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D U L2 B' L' R2 B' F2 R B R2 F2 U'
61. 21.53 D' F D2 B' L2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 U' F R' U' B2 L D2 U
62. 19.56 R' F' R2 F' R' U R' F R2 U2 F2 B2 D B2 U' F2 B2 R2 B
63. 21.44 F' U R2 F2 L2 R2 F U2 F L2 B2 U2 L2 F D' B2 F R B2 D B'
64. 18.18 B' R' B2 D R2 U' F2 L F' L2 F2 D' B2 U R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2
65. 20.89 F2 R B2 R2 D' L2 D U' R2 U2 L2 B' R F' L' F' D' R2 B2
66. 20.00 R U L' B2 L2 D' F U R2 D L2 U L2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 D F' R'
67. 21.85 U' L2 U' B2 U R2 U' F2 U F2 U' B' R F2 L F D2 U' L2 F
68. 18.69 L U D' F B R2 L F' B2 U D2 L2 D R2 L2 D2 R2
69. 18.28 D2 B' U' D' L2 B' R' U2 D2 L2 F2 B L2 F' R2 F R2 D' B2
70. 20.16 B' D2 B' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 D2 F L2 D L U2 F L2 D' R D' L
71. 16.68 L' D R' B2 L B' D F' R2 F2 U' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 B2 L2 U' L2 B'
72. 22.46 D2 L D' L2 U B2 L2 U' F2 U B2 U F L' D B R D' B2 U'
73. 22.19 F B U2 B2 U R L' U' R2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U2 B2 U B U
74. 19.64 D B2 D F2 U' B2 D L2 R2 F R2 D B R B' L2 F' U R'
75. 19.26 U2 R2 B2 R' F2 R2 D2 B2 F' D' R D' U2 L2 B2 F' D' L'
76. 18.25 U2 R F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B2 F2 L' F D2 F' D' F R U' B' F'
77. 22.93 B2 U L B2 D R U' B D R2 B' R2 F U2 B2 R2 U2 D2 B' D2 F'
78. 19.28 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' U2 L2 B L2 B R' D2 B2 D L U F U' B2 R2
79. 16.14 B' U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 L B2 R' F2 D2 L B2 U' R F2 L' U R' B F
80. 20.75 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' L2 D L2 D2 R2 U' F L2 R2 D' R' F' L D2 L2
81. 22.93 U2 L2 B U2 F L2 U2 F' L2 B' F' L' D' U R' F R2 D F D' L2
82. 19.59 B D B' R F' D R D2 L2 F2 B2 U F2 R2 U' R2 F2 L' B2
83. 20.10 F U2 F2 D2 F D2 L2 F L2 B' U' F' U2 L' U F' R F2 U R2
84. 19.59 U2 B2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D' B D R F R B2 R2 F'
85. 19.47 B' R U R B2 R D' B L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 R B2
86. 23.19 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R2 B' U2 R2 L F L2 B' R' F' U' L2 B2
87. 20.07 U2 B2 D F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 D L2 F' L' D L' F2 L' R' U2 B2
88. 18.03 F2 L2 D2 L2 R' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 R2 F D R2 B L2 B L2 R D'
89. 20.80 B2 R L U' F L' D2 F' B U2 L2 F' R2 B2 L2 B' D' B2
90. 19.25 L F2 D2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 F2 U2 F2 B R2 D' B2 U2 B U2 L' F'
91. 20.77 U' R2 B U2 F U2 B R2 D2 F2 U2 B' R2 U R' D B' L2 F' L' D'
92. 17.23 R L F' U' D2 L' D' B D2 F2 D B2 R2 B2 R2 U B2 D2 L2 F2 B'
93. 19.28 F' L U R F' B' L U' L2 D L2 F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D' R' D2
94. 17.63 U F D2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 F' U2 L2 B2 L D' R' B2 F U2 B' R
95. 21.93 F2 D R2 D U2 R2 U' L2 R2 B2 F L' R2 D L' D B' D U R
96. 15.67 L B2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' B2 D2 B2 D F L' U L R D B F U2
97. 17.91 R2 D R2 D2 B2 R2 D R2 U2 F2 R2 U' L' D' B R' F2 L' U B L2
98. 17.10 L2 F' B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D L' B' R2 D' U R2 B'
99. 20.91 D B' U L U R2 U2 B D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 R
100. 18.82 U2 R2 D L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U' F2 U' L' U' F D' R2 F2 R F R2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 27, 2022)

Learned the Rb-perm, still need to learn like 6 more PLLs lol. Don't know why I haven't already, probably would make my times better. Also read on another thread that it is better to use your left hand for OH, (if you're right handed, which I am) but I've been using my right. So I'm going to try switching hands and practicing a little.


----------



## Cubing_Marmot (Sep 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Learned the Rb-perm, still need to learn like 6 more PLLs lol. Don't know why I haven't already, probably would make my times better. Also read on another thread that it is better to use your left hand for OH, (if you're right handed, which I am) but I've been using my right. So I'm going to try switching hands and practicing a little.


Yes switching to left hand for OH helped my times a lot. It will feel weird at the start but if you stick with it you will be able to go quite a bit faster.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 28, 2022)

Some averages of 100. Also @baseballjello67 I have completed the clock challenge.

*2x2*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 3.88
worst: 9.88

mean of 3
current: 6.38 (σ = 1.35)
best: 5.47 (σ = 1.38)

avg of 5
current: 6.19 (σ = 0.39)
best: 6.19 (σ = 0.39)

avg of 12
current: 6.99 (σ = 0.72)
best: 6.95 (σ = 0.58)

avg of 100
current: 7.46 (σ = 0.81)
best: 7.46 (σ = 0.81)

Average: 7.46 (σ = 0.81)
Mean: 7.42



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 8.69 R' F2 U' F U R U' R' U2
2. 6.57 R2 F2 R' U' F U' R2 U R'
3. 7.91 U' F2 U' R F U2 R2 F2 R'
4. 8.93 U R' F2 U F' R' U2 F2 R2
5. 6.85 R F' U2 F R2 F R U' R U'
6. 4.56 R U' F2 U' R2 U R U' R2
7. 7.78 F R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 F2
8. 8.45 U F2 R U R2 F' U F2 R
9. 6.28 R2 F2 U' R U R' U2 F2 R2
10. 6.58 U' R F' R U' F U F R2
11. 7.24 R F' R F' R2 F U' R' U2 R'
12. 7.90 R' F U F' U2 R' U' F2 R
13. 7.07 F' R2 F' R U F' R' U2 F'
14. 7.75 F R' F U F U2 F R' F'
15. 7.68 U F' R' F' R' U2 R' F2 R
16. 9.50 R' U' F2 U' R2 F' R' U2 R2
17. 7.71 R2 F' U2 F R2 U2 F' U2 R'
18. 6.71 R' U' R' F U2 F' U F U'
19. 7.10 F' R' F' R2 F' R' U F2 R2 U'
20. 8.02 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U R F
21. 6.76 R U' R2 U F R' U2 R2 F'
22. 8.60 R F' R2 F U F' U R2 U2
23. 8.31 F R2 F R' U2 R F2 R F2
24. 5.57 U2 F2 R2 F U' F2 R U' F
25. 8.44 F' R2 U' F' R' U R' U R
26. 8.36 R' F R' U' F2 R2 F' R2 U'
27. 4.96 U2 R F2 U2 R' F' R U2 F2
28. 8.10 U2 F2 U' R2 F' R F2 R F'
29. 7.03 R2 F U2 R' U F' U R2 F2
30. 8.88 R' F' R U' R2 U' R U' R2
31. 6.78 U' R2 U R' U' F' R2 U R2
32. 7.05 U R' U2 R F' U F' U' F
33. 7.53 U' R F2 R' U2 R' U' R' U'
34. 7.57 U2 R2 U F' U2 R F2 R' U R2
35. 7.98 U' F R U2 F2 R F' U2 F2
36. 7.33 F U F' R' F2 U2 F2 R' F'
37. 6.91 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U F U2
38. 7.07 F R F2 R' U R U2 R' U'
39. 7.58 U F R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R'
40. 8.03 F U R' U' F U2 R' U R2
41. 9.88 R' U2 R2 U2 R' F' R F' R2
42. 6.31 U' F U F2 R2 U R' F R
43. 6.75 R F2 R U' R' U R' F2 U2 R'
44. 8.43 F2 R' U F2 R' U' R2 U2 F
45. 7.61+ U2 R U' R2 U' R F' R F2
46. 9.39 R2 F' U R' F2 R' U2 F' U'
47. 8.67 F R2 F R U2 F' R' F2 R U'
48. 7.25 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R'
49. 7.20 R' F U' F R' U R2 F2 R'
50. 7.78 U' R' U F' U2 F U' F2 U2
51. 7.50 U R' U' F' U2 F' U R F'
52. 6.45 F' U2 R' U R U' F' U' F2
53. 3.88 U2 F U' R U2 F2 R F R' F
54. 6.32 U R' U R' F R U2 R U'
55. 6.20 U2 R2 F2 U' F R' U F2 R'
56. 7.98 U F' R U' R F' U2 F R U'
57. 6.89 R U' F' U' F2 U2 R2 U' R
58. 7.46 R2 F U' R2 F R' U' R2 F'
59. 9.03 R' F' R U' R F2 U2 R2 F'
60. 6.82 F2 R2 U' F R' U' R F2 R
61. 6.69 U' R F R U' F2 R' U R'
62. 7.19 R U2 F' U' F U' R F' U2 R'
63. 8.45 R F U' R U' R2 U' F2 R'
64. 8.00  U R F' R' U R2 F' U' R'
65. 9.10 R' U F2 U' F R2 U R U2
66. 8.95 U R F2 U' R' F2 R U2 R'
67. 7.93 U' R2 U2 F2 U' F2 U R' U2 F2
68. 5.10 U R U F R2 U' F U R
69. 6.60 F2 R F U2 F' R2 F' U R'
70. 8.60 F' R2 U' F R' U2 R' U R'
71. 8.01 R F2 U2 R F2 U' R' F2 R'
72. 9.24 R F' U R' U2 R' F2 R' U2
73. 6.97 U R2 U' F2 R2 U R' F R2
74. 7.68 U2 F U' R U' R2 U' R F R
75. 9.34 U2 R2 F2 U' R U' F' R2 F U'
76. 7.31 U2 R U F2 R' U F R2 U' F2
77. 5.53 U2 R' F2 U' F' U' R' F' U'
78. 8.14 F2 R F2 R U R U F2 U R
79. 8.05 R2 F' U2 F U R2 U' F R
80. 7.79 F2 U F2 U' F' R F2 R' U2
81. 8.35 F' R2 F' R' F2 R' U R' U F'
82. 7.60 F2 U R2 U F' R2 U' R2 U2
83. 6.26 R F2 R' U R' U' R2 F2 U
84. 6.96 R' U2 R2 F U' F R2 F' U' R'
85. 7.89 R' F' U F R' U' F2 U' R
86. 7.11 F U' F' R' F2 U F2 U' F'
87. 7.20 F U2 R' U F' R2 U2 R' U
88. 7.20 U' F2 R U2 R U F2 U' R'
89. 7.92 F' R2 U F' U2 R U' R' U'
90. 6.39 F' U2 R2 F2 R2 U' F' U2 R'
91. 7.47 R F' R' F' U F' U2 R U
92. 7.19 F U2 F U' F' R2 F' R' U'
93. 7.24 R U F2 R F2 U' R' F R2
94. 8.06 F2 U2 F' U2 R F' R2 F U' R'
95. 7.21 R U R2 F2 R' F U2 R' U2
96. 6.00 U2 F U' F' U' R' F R2 F'
97. 6.64 U2 F R' U2 F U F2 R' U
98. 7.89 U2 F' R F U2 F U2 R' U' F'
99. 5.31 F U2 F R2 F' R2 F2 U' F'
100. 5.93 U' F R U' R' F2 R2 U R'




*Pyraminx*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 4.64
worst: 12.42

mean of 3
current: 8.82 (σ = 0.78)
best: 6.85 (σ = 1.18)

avg of 5
current: 8.32 (σ = 0.13)
best: 7.27 (σ = 0.06)

avg of 12
current: 8.20 (σ = 0.90)
best: 7.64 (σ = 0.83)

avg of 100
current: 8.28 (σ = 0.93)
best: 8.28 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 8.28 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 8.30



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 8.18 L R L B L' B R' U'
2. 8.35 L' U R' L' U B' R U' l r b
3. 8.52 U' R' L B' R B L R' l r b u
4. 6.81 B U' R L U' L' B U' r
5. 9.46 R L R' U B' L' B' R r u
6. 10.07 B U' R' L' R L B L l' u'
7. 8.48 L B' U' B' L B U' R l r b
8. 7.05 R' B R L B' U' R L l r
9. 7.41 L' B' R L B R' U' L b' u'
10. 10.60 R L' B R' B L R L' r'
11. 9.19 R L' R' B' U' B U' B l' b'
12. 9.01 R B L R' L' U R L U' l r'
13. 8.81 U B' L U' L R' U L' B r'
14. 8.53 U L R' U' L' B' L' R' l
15. 7.35 L' R L' R' L R U' L' l b'
16. 7.22 L R' L' B L' U' L' U' l u
17. 8.84 U' L B' L B L B L l b u'
18. 8.18 U B U' B U' L' R L' r' u'
19. 8.10 U L' B U' L R L' R L' l' r' u'
20. 6.60 B U' B' L' B R B' U' l u
21. 8.03 R' U R' B' R' U' R L B' l r'
22. 12.42 L' B L' R U L' B R' L B' r u
23. 8.71 B' L' U B' L' U L' R' L l' r'
24. 9.09 R' U L R L' U B' L B' r' b' u
25. 6.56 U B R L' R B' U' L' l' b u
26. 10.96 L R B' R U B' L' U r' b' u
27. 11.93 R' B R' B U R' L U l b u
28. 7.44 R L U R U L R' L' l r' b' u'
29. 7.02 R L U L U' L R B l
30. 8.65 U' R' L' R' U' L' R' U l' r b' u
31. 7.03 B U L B' R' U' B' R l b'
32. 9.76 R' L R L R U' L U' l' b
33. 8.89 R' L B' R' B' U L R l r' b' u'
34. 7.60 B' U' B L' R' L' B L'
35. 8.82 U B U L R B' U' L l b'
36. 6.74 R' U B L B' L R' B' l'
37. 8.87 L' R U' L' U' R' U L' l r' b' u'
38. 9.10 L' U L U' R B R' U' l r' b u
39. 8.64 B' R L B' R U' B L u
40. 4.64 R L U R U L' U R' l'
41. 7.85 R' L' U L' R B' L R' B' l' b'
42. 8.50 B' U B R L' U B L' l' u'
43. 7.32 L B' U' L U' R' U R' l u
44. 7.20 L B L' U' R B L' U l r b'
45. 6.35 L' U B' R' U B R U' l r u
46. 7.30 U' B' U' B' U' R B' L' l r u
47. 7.62 U R' U L' B L U L' u
48. 9.08 U L R L' R B' L R' l r b u
49. 9.09 R' B' L R B L R B' L' l b' u
50. 8.09 B' L' B U' R' U L' U L' l' r b u'
51. 8.53 U' B L' R' B' R' L' R L' r' b' u'
52. 8.59 L' B' R' B L R' U' L' r' u'
53. 9.12 B' R U' R L' R' U' B l' r' b
54. 8.63 B' U' B R L' U' R' L R' l r u'
55. 9.32 U L' B' U' L U' B' L' U' l' r b'
56. 8.37 U' R U' L' B' L R B' L' l' r' b
57. 5.97 L B' L' R' B' L R U' L' l'
58. 8.68 U L' B L R B' R' L' l' r b' u'
59. 8.89 R U B' L B' U' R U l u
60. 8.66 R L' B' R B' R' B' R l' r b'
61. 8.04 U B R L U B R' U r' b u'
62. 8.43 L R' L' B R' U B L l' r b u
63. 9.14 R U L B' U L U L B l r' b u'
64. 10.37 U R' L U B' U L R' B' l b u
65. 6.48 R L' U' L' B' R B R' l'
66. 9.04 L' R B' R L R' B L l' r' b u
67. 7.57 L' U R' B L' U L' R' l r' b' u
68. 9.07 R U' L' R B R' L' B l' r b'
69. 9.39 B L U' L R B' U' B' l b
70. 5.56 B' L' R' L' B' U L R B'
71. 8.90 L R' B' L R U L' U' l u
72. 8.83 B U' L' R B' L R U l' r b' u'
73. 7.43 L B L R U' B L B l' b u'
74. 9.93 B' U B' L' B L' R' B l' r b'
75. 10.07 L' B R' L U' R' L' U' L' l' r' b u
76. 8.44 L R' U L U' L B' L l r b'
77. 7.86 R L' R' B L U' B' L' r
78. 5.90 L B' U B L' R' L' R l' r' b' u
79. 8.82 U R U' R B' L U R' U r
80. 7.14 L' B' U R B' R' L' R r b u
81. 7.47 L R U L U R L R U' r' b u
82. 7.99 U' L' B' U B' U R' B' l r' b u
83. 11.23 B L' U' R U' B' L' R' l b u'
84. 7.59 L U' R' L R U' B L' l b'
85. 7.49 R' L R' B' L U R' U' L l b
86. 6.89 L' R B' L' U L U' B' r b' u
87. 7.45 R B' R L B U R' L' u
88. 9.23 L' B L' B U B' R B' l' r' b' u
89. 9.78 R B' R U B R' U B l r' b'
90. 5.71 B L B U' R' B U' L r' b u
91. 6.77 B' L' R U' R' L' R' L r u'
92. 8.07 L' B L' B' R U' L U l' r b' u'
93. 8.93 U' R L B' U R L B' l u
94. 8.82 L U B' U R L U' L U' b u
95. 7.82 R' U L' U L R U' B' l' r' b'
96. 8.21 L B R' L U R' L U' l' r u'
97. 6.89 R' U' L U L' B R B' l' r
98. 9.72 L' R' L' B R' L B U' l r b u
99. 8.28 U' B' U' B' R L' R' B l' r' b
100. 8.46 L' B U B L U' L R' l' r' b




*Clock*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-27
solves/total: 100/100

single
best: 8.22
worst: 13.56

mean of 3
current: 10.96 (σ = 0.76)
best: 9.33 (σ = 0.97)

avg of 5
current: 10.73 (σ = 0.43)
best: 9.45 (σ = 0.34)

avg of 12
current: 11.26 (σ = 0.82)
best: 10.09 (σ = 1.17)

avg of 100
current: 10.89 (σ = 0.93)
best: 10.89 (σ = 0.93)

Average: 10.89 (σ = 0.93)
Mean: 10.88



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 11.28 UR3- DR3- DL3- UL5+ U2+ R3- D5+ L2- ALL2+ y2 U5+ R0+ D2- L3- ALL5+ UR
2. 11.17 UR3- DR3- DL5- UL3- U2- R1- D3- L2- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R6+ D3- L1- ALL3+ UR DR
3. 12.93 UR5+ DR0+ DL2- UL4+ U5- R3- D6+ L5- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R5- D3+ L4+ ALL4- UR DR UL
4. 10.45 UR5- DR2- DL5- UL3- U4+ R5- D3+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U5+ R2+ D1+ L3+ ALL5- DR DL UL
5. 10.07 UR1- DR5+ DL3+ UL3- U3- R4+ D3+ L5+ ALL1- y2 U1+ R5- D4- L4- ALL4+ DR DL
6. 10.25 UR0+ DR1+ DL4- UL6+ U4- R2- D1- L2- ALL5+ y2 U4- R0+ D2+ L1- ALL5+ DL UL
7. 9.39 UR5+ DR5+ DL0+ UL4+ U3+ R1- D2+ L0+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R0+ D1- L1+ ALL1+ DL
8. 12.60 UR4+ DR1- DL5+ UL4- U1+ R3- D5- L1- ALL3- y2 U6+ R0+ D6+ L5- ALL2- DR DL
9. 10.68 UR5- DR6+ DL0+ UL4+ U2- R5- D3+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U5- R1+ D2- L1+ ALL5+ DR
10. 12.54 UR5+ DR6+ DL2- UL4- U1- R5- D3+ L0+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D2+ L0+ ALL4- UR DL
11. 11.04 UR5- DR5- DL1+ UL2- U1- R1+ D2+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R0+ D2+ L6+ ALL5- UR DR DL
12. 10.99 UR2+ DR2- DL2+ UL1+ U5- R6+ D0+ L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R3- D4- L1- ALL1+ UR DR DL
13. 8.28 UR1- DR4- DL1+ UL1- U3+ R4- D3+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R0+ D0+ L0+ ALL2+ UR DR
14. 10.99 UR2+ DR4+ DL3- UL0+ U6+ R4+ D2+ L1+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R1+ D3+ L0+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL
15. 12.86 UR5+ DR3- DL4- UL3+ U1+ R2+ D4+ L2- ALL2- y2 U3+ R5- D4+ L2- ALL2+ UR DL
16. 11.54 UR2- DR6+ DL4+ UL4- U5+ R1- D6+ L5+ ALL0+ y2 U1- R4- D1+ L1- ALL4- DL
17. 10.90 UR4- DR1- DL2- UL5- U4+ R1+ D0+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U4- R4- D1+ L4+ ALL2- UR UL
18. 10.35 UR4+ DR3- DL0+ UL2+ U4+ R2+ D0+ L0+ ALL0+ y2 U0+ R4- D0+ L3+ ALL1- UR DL UL
19. 10.72 UR6+ DR5- DL5+ UL4- U5+ R6+ D2- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U4+ R3+ D3+ L2- ALL1- DR DL UL
20. 10.89 UR0+ DR2- DL0+ UL4+ U2+ R4- D0+ L6+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R2+ D2+ L4- ALL1- DL UL
21. 11.39 UR5- DR5+ DL2- UL4+ U4- R4+ D5- L1- ALL6+ y2 U1- R2+ D1- L4+ ALL5+ UR DL UL
22. 10.08 UR6+ DR2+ DL5- UL1- U0+ R4+ D6+ L4- ALL2- y2 U3- R3+ D4+ L0+ ALL2+ UR UL
23. 10.52 UR0+ DR5+ DL3+ UL2+ U2- R3+ D5+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U2- R0+ D0+ L1- ALL4- UR
24. 10.14 UR5+ DR0+ DL5- UL0+ U0+ R6+ D2- L6+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4+ D3- L4+ ALL1-
25. 9.72 UR2- DR0+ DL4- UL5- U2+ R3+ D3+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL5+ DR
26. 10.13 UR5+ DR6+ DL1- UL2- U4+ R4- D3- L5+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R1- D0+ L2+ ALL0+ DR UL
27. 12.77 UR2+ DR3+ DL4- UL1+ U0+ R2+ D6+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U2- R4- D3- L1- ALL2- UR DL UL
28. 10.63 UR1- DR4- DL4+ UL3+ U2- R3- D5- L3- ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5- D3- L4+ ALL3- UR DL
29. 12.25 UR5+ DR1- DL1- UL5- U3+ R3- D3+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U3+ R3- D5- L2+ ALL3+ DR DL UL
30. 11.06 UR4- DR1- DL1+ UL3- U4+ R1+ D3- L4- ALL3+ y2 U2- R0+ D2- L1- ALL6+ DR UL
31. 11.61 UR4+ DR0+ DL1+ UL2+ U4- R4- D6+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U3+ R6+ D5+ L2+ ALL4- UR DR DL UL
32. 10.78 UR4+ DR3- DL5- UL2- U3- R2+ D2- L1- ALL5+ y2 U2+ R1+ D2- L5- ALL2- DL
33. 11.52 UR4- DR3- DL3+ UL3- U4+ R6+ D2- L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R5+ D4+ L1+ ALL1+ DR
34. 11.77 UR0+ DR5- DL5- UL1+ U3- R0+ D5- L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R3+ D1- L2+ ALL3- DR
35. 12.69 UR2+ DR3- DL5+ UL2+ U0+ R2+ D0+ L6+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R4+ D4+ L3- ALL4- UR
36. 9.65 UR5+ DR5+ DL0+ UL3+ U4+ R3+ D3+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U0+ R4- D4- L6+ ALL5+ DR
37. 9.38 UR6+ DR3+ DL0+ UL5+ U4+ R1- D4- L2+ ALL4- y2 U5+ R2+ D2- L2+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL
38. 11.78 UR2+ DR1- DL1+ UL1- U4- R6+ D3+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R3- D1+ L2- ALL1- UR DR DL
39. 11.66 UR4+ DR1- DL4- UL2- U2- R3- D0+ L3+ ALL6+ y2 U1- R4+ D2- L6+ ALL3+
40. 9.78 UR2+ DR4+ DL1- UL2+ U5+ R5- D6+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R3+ D0+ L3- ALL2+ UR DR UL
41. 9.99 UR3- DR4+ DL4+ UL2- U2- R1+ D2- L3- ALL2+ y2 U4+ R1+ D1+ L4- ALL1- UR DL UL
42. 8.22 UR1+ DR2- DL6+ UL2- U3- R4+ D1- L5- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R6+ D5+ L1+ ALL3+ DL UL
43. 11.62 UR4- DR3- DL5- UL3+ U2- R0+ D4+ L5- ALL4+ y2 U5- R1- D2+ L3- ALL6+ UR DL UL
44. 11.85 UR2+ DR2- DL4- UL1- U4- R4- D3+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U5- R1- D6+ L4- ALL1+ UR DL UL
45. 9.46 UR2+ DR3+ DL1- UL3- U2- R6+ D2- L3+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R1- D4+ L0+ ALL1+ UR UL
46. 9.03 UR4- DR4+ DL3- UL2+ U1- R0+ D0+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R1+ D0+ L1+ ALL6+ DR
47. 11.85 UR2+ DR3+ DL5+ UL6+ U2- R4- D4+ L1- ALL3- y2 U2- R3- D2- L5+ ALL3+ UR DR
48. 10.62 UR0+ DR6+ DL6+ UL5- U6+ R5+ D0+ L3+ ALL3- y2 U4- R4+ D3- L1+ ALL2- UR DR
49. 8.82 UR6+ DR1- DL4- UL1+ U3+ R3- D4+ L1+ ALL2- y2 U5+ R3+ D0+ L1- ALL5+ UR DR
50. 11.32 UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL4- U3+ R1+ D2- L1+ ALL3- y2 U0+ R3- D6+ L5+ ALL4+ DL UL
51. 9.06 UR1+ DR1- DL0+ UL5- U3- R5+ D2- L1- ALL3- y2 U2+ R0+ D1- L3+ ALL2+ DL UL
52. 9.10 UR3+ DR3- DL5+ UL2+ U3+ R4+ D2- L6+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R3+ D6+ L0+ ALL4+ UR DR DL UL
53. 11.72 UR3+ DR3- DL2+ UL4+ U1+ R2+ D5- L1- ALL3- y2 U1+ R6+ D1- L3- ALL5+ UR DR UL
54. 10.79 UR5- DR5+ DL5+ UL4+ U5- R2+ D5- L1- ALL1+ y2 U2+ R4+ D3+ L6+ ALL4+ UR
55. 11.41 UR2- DR3- DL3- UL4+ U1+ R4- D4- L2- ALL1- y2 U2- R2- D0+ L2+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL
56. 12.18 UR3- DR2+ DL1- UL5+ U0+ R0+ D4+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U1+ R6+ D5- L1- ALL3-
57. 10.06 UR4- DR2- DL4+ UL0+ U5- R0+ D5- L1+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R4+ D0+ L1+ ALL2+
58. 10.07 UR1- DR4- DL1- UL4- U3- R2+ D3+ L1- ALL4+ y2 U5- R1+ D0+ L2- ALL1+ UR DR DL
59. 10.40 UR6+ DR4- DL1- UL0+ U0+ R5- D1- L1+ ALL5- y2 U1- R5+ D1+ L5- ALL0+
60. 12.43 UR3- DR1- DL0+ UL3+ U6+ R4+ D2+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U1- R5- D2- L5- ALL2- UR
61. 9.98 UR2+ DR2+ DL3+ UL0+ U1+ R3- D2- L1- ALL4+ y2 U4+ R2+ D1+ L4+ ALL3+ DR UL
62. 10.85 UR0+ DR6+ DL4+ UL6+ U1- R6+ D1- L2+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R4+ D4+ L5+ ALL3- UR DR DL
63. 12.40 UR6+ DR0+ DL0+ UL1- U6+ R5+ D3+ L1- ALL4- y2 U0+ R0+ D1+ L2- ALL5+ UR DL UL
64. 10.33 UR3- DR3+ DL3+ UL3+ U1- R0+ D0+ L4- ALL1+ y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L1- ALL6+ UL
65. 9.80 UR1+ DR0+ DL5+ UL2- U5+ R3+ D0+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U1- R1- D1+ L2- ALL3- UR DR DL UL
66. 11.10 UR3+ DR3+ DL0+ UL1- U2+ R4- D3- L5+ ALL1- y2 U3- R5+ D4+ L1- ALL5+ DR DL
67. 10.64 UR2- DR3+ DL5+ UL4+ U2- R3- D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 U1+ R3- D1+ L1+ ALL3- DR
68. 11.75 UR4- DR2+ DL5+ UL1+ U4- R0+ D2+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U3- R5+ D5+ L2+ ALL4- UL
69. 12.15 UR3- DR4- DL1+ UL1- U3+ R5+ D4+ L6+ ALL2- y2 U5- R5+ D5+ L2- ALL3+ DR DL UL
70. 11.69 UR2- DR5+ DL2- UL3- U1+ R1- D5+ L2- ALL2- y2 U6+ R5+ D3- L6+ ALL2- UL
71. 10.15 UR6+ DR5+ DL0+ UL2+ U3- R5- D2- L6+ ALL3- y2 U2+ R1- D0+ L3- ALL1+ DR UL
72. 11.85 UR3+ DR1- DL6+ UL4- U6+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL1+ y2 U0+ R5+ D2+ L3+ ALL6+ UR DL
73. 10.71 UR1+ DR4- DL2+ UL0+ U1- R1- D4+ L4- ALL1- y2 U3+ R2+ D1- L3+ ALL5+ UL
74. 11.74 UR6+ DR2+ DL1- UL6+ U4+ R3+ D6+ L6+ ALL4- y2 U4+ R2- D5+ L2- ALL5- UR DL UL
75. 9.07 UR4+ DR2+ DL3- UL5+ U2+ R6+ D2+ L0+ ALL4+ y2 U2+ R5+ D4- L4- ALL3+ DL
76. 10.75 UR0+ DR4+ DL2+ UL3+ U0+ R3+ D4+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U3- R0+ D5+ L5+ ALL5+
77. 10.50 UR5- DR4+ DL4- UL4- U0+ R2+ D1+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3+ R4- D4- L1+ ALL5+
78. 9.14 UR1- DR3- DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R1- D1- L5- ALL5- y2 U4+ R2- D3- L4+ ALL5- UR DR DL UL
79. 9.82 UR5- DR2+ DL3- UL1+ U2- R3+ D1+ L5- ALL5- y2 U2- R5- D2- L1- ALL0+ UR DL
80. 11.49 UR5- DR3- DL6+ UL5- U1+ R2+ D1+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R5+ D5- L1- ALL1- UR DR DL
81. 8.32 UR1- DR1+ DL2+ UL5- U5+ R1- D4- L6+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R0+ D0+ L3- ALL3- UR DL UL
82. 9.38 UR6+ DR5- DL4+ UL5+ U6+ R5- D5- L3+ ALL3- y2 U2- R2- D0+ L2+ ALL0+ UR DL
83. 11.10 UR5- DR4+ DL2+ UL3+ U3- R5- D5- L6+ ALL2+ y2 U3- R5+ D1+ L5+ ALL5- UR UL
84. 12.52 UR0+ DR5+ DL1- UL1- U3+ R2- D5- L5+ ALL4- y2 U6+ R5+ D6+ L3- ALL2-
85. 11.85 UR3+ DR2- DL3+ UL1+ U3- R6+ D1+ L2+ ALL3- y2 U4- R1+ D5+ L5- ALL2- UR DR UL
86. 9.93 UR2- DR4- DL2+ UL0+ U5- R2+ D4+ L4- ALL2+ y2 U1- R1+ D1- L5+ ALL4+ DR DL
87. 10.78 UR2- DR1- DL3- UL5- U1+ R3+ D4- L5+ ALL5+ y2 U3- R1- D2+ L2- ALL6+ DR DL
88. 12.94 UR5- DR2- DL2- UL1+ U2- R3- D1+ L3- ALL3- y2 U2- R5+ D4+ L5+ ALL4- UL
89. 10.52 UR3+ DR3+ DL0+ UL2+ U0+ R6+ D5- L0+ ALL2+ y2 U0+ R5- D3+ L3- ALL1- UR DL
90. 11.31 UR4- DR3- DL0+ UL0+ U5- R4+ D2- L6+ ALL3+ y2 U2- R1- D3+ L6+ ALL6+ UR DL
91. 11.57 UR5- DR0+ DL4+ UL1- U2+ R3- D1- L4+ ALL5- y2 U4- R3- D2+ L0+ ALL3+ DL
92. 11.38 UR6+ DR5- DL2- UL5+ U0+ R5- D0+ L5- ALL3+ y2 U3- R6+ D4+ L3- ALL5- UR DL
93. 13.16 UR2- DR6+ DL3+ UL5+ U6+ R1- D1- L6+ ALL1+ y2 U4- R1+ D5- L4+ ALL4+ UR DR UL
94. 13.56 UR2- DR2+ DL3+ UL5+ U0+ R6+ D0+ L1- ALL5- y2 U6+ R1- D4+ L4- ALL5- DR DL
95. 10.75 UR1- DR0+ DL2- UL6+ U0+ R5+ D1+ L2- ALL3+ y2 U5- R4- D4- L3+ ALL5- UR DR
96. 11.07 UR4+ DR5- DL1- UL3+ U2+ R0+ D5+ L1+ ALL3+ y2 U5- R5- D3+ L4+ ALL0+ UR DR UL
97. 9.98 UR3- DR6+ DL2+ UL2+ U5+ R1- D3- L5- ALL6+ y2 U3+ R5- D1+ L2+ ALL4+ UL
98. 10.88 UR1+ DR3+ DL6+ UL4- U5+ R4+ D4- L2- ALL1- y2 U3+ R2- D6+ L4+ ALL6+ DR UL
99. 11.76 UR3+ DR5- DL1- UL2+ U3- R4- D4+ L3- ALL1- y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L3- ALL5- UL
100. 10.24 UR5+ DR4+ DL2+ UL0+ U1- R1- D5- L4- ALL1- y2 U4+ R4+ D5+ L1+ ALL2+


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 28, 2022)

*3BLD PB! Also started averaging around 3 minutes, and getting more accurate.*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-28
single: 3:01.95

Time List:
1. 3:01.95 F2 D2 R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 L D F D R' U L' U R'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 29, 2022)

I think I'm going to start learning M2 for edges to aim for sub-3, but the special cases are kinda confusing when I watched the video to get an overview.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sep 29, 2022)

YES!

(3BLD)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-29
single: 2:41.65

Time List:
1. 2:41.65 B2 L2 U' B2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 F R' F' U2 L2 D B' D F2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 1, 2022)

First success with M2/OP!

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-30
single: 3:25.53

Time List:
1. 3:25.53 D L F2 L2 B' R2 D2 R2 B D2 F' R2 U' F U2 L D2 B2 U2 Rw Uw


----------



## Garf (Oct 1, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> First success with M2/OP!
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-09-30
> single: 3:25.53
> ...


Nice job!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 1, 2022)

Garf said:


> Nice job!


Thanks! I'm hoping to average sub-3 soon!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 6, 2022)

3BLD PB:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-05
single: 2:19.31

Time List:
1. 2:19.31 D2 R2 F' U2 B U2 F2 R2 U2 B R2 U L' U' L B' F' D2 L F' Rw2 Uw'


----------



## Garf (Oct 6, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> 3BLD PB:
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-05
> single: 2:19.31
> ...


Big pb.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 7, 2022)

New 3BLD PB, so close to sub-2. I also can say that I now average sub-3.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-06
single: 2:01.45

Time List:
1. 2:01.45 D2 U2 L2 D2 B F U2 B' R2 F' L' D B2 L' D2 B2 R' U2 R Rw Uw'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

CubingUSA - State Rankings







cubingusa.org


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> CubingUSA - State Rankings
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how accurate and up to date that is lol. I guess I was also looking at average, but that's still top 3 for single. That'd be awesome if I could get an official result in the top 3.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 7, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I wonder how accurate and up to date that is lol. I guess I was also looking at average, but that's still top 3 for single. That'd be awesome if I could get an official result in the top 3.


If you register yourself as living in Idaho (it takes like 2 seconds) then your results can be posted there.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 7, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> If you register yourself as living in Idaho (it takes like 2 seconds) then your results can be posted there.


Ok, but they're official results, right? So I'd have to go to a comp with 3BLD first.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 7, 2022)

Let's go!!!
(3BLD)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-07
single: 1:42.85

Time List:
1. 1:42.85 D2 F' D' R2 U' F L' D' F2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 D' R' U' Fw


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 12, 2022)

Yes! First 4x4 sub-1!

Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-11
single: 58.38

Time List:
1. 58.38 D2 L' R' F2 D2 F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 R' F' D B2 L U R F Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 U L' R D' Fw2 D2 B' D2 L U Fw' R2 Uw' Rw2 D R Fw Rw Uw


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 12, 2022)

Finally 3x3 PB single! With a PLL skip lol.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-11
single: 11.68

Time List:
1. 11.68 D2 L D R2 B2 L2 B2 R2 D' U2 R2 F2 D' B L B' D' F D2 L'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 21, 2022)

Alright, I'm back. Got 3 PBs (that I remember). Averaging around 17-18 seconds for 3x3 and 1:50 for 3BLD.

*3x3* 
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 11.38

Time List:
1. 11.38 R D' R2 B' U R2 U' B2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 U'

*5x5*
2:37.02 (in weekly comp)

*3x3 BLD *
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-20
single: 1:24.74

Time List:
1. 1:24.74 R2 D' F2 D2 R' D2 R' U2 L D2 B2 R' D2 R' F' D L' D' U L2 R Rw2 Uw


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 21, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, but they're official results, right? So I'd have to go to a comp with 3BLD first.


Yeah


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 23, 2022)

3BLD PB! I think I could be so much faster than my average if I didn't have to review corners and could actually remember them. I could actually remember the corners without reviewing on this one.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-22
single: 1:05.87

Time List:
1. 1:05.87 F' D2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' U2 F L2 F' U B' L B' U2 R' F D' F2 Rw Uw'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Thinking about getting more into 2x2, because I kinda suck. Would CLL be the next alg set to learn after Ortega? And are the algs on Jperm's site good?


----------



## Samuel Baird (Oct 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, but they're official results, right? So I'd have to go to a comp with 3BLD first.


There will be 3 competitions with 3 rounds each of 3bld in November. Should be enough to give you a good chance at getting some good solves and a mean 

Burley - Nov 25
Rexburg - Nov 26
Lava Hot Springs - Nov 27


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Samuel Baird said:


> There will be 3 competitions with 3 rounds each of 3bld in November. Should be enough to give you a good chance at getting some good solves and a mean
> 
> Burley - Nov 25
> Rexburg - Nov 26
> Lava Hot Springs - Nov 27


Thanks, but those are way too far for me.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Oct 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Thinking about getting more into 2x2, because I kinda suck. Would CLL be the next alg set to learn after Ortega? And are the algs on Jperm's site good?


Yes, it is. J perm's algs are good but imo Ram Thakkar's are better


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 27, 2022)

Another thing, I'm learning intuitive l4e, and it just seems weird how much more understandable the method is compared to when I was first thinking about learning it a few months ago. Learning certain methods or cubes seems really hard until it just clicks and then it's insane how naturally it can be understood.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 29, 2022)

I've done like 300 pyraminx solves with l4e, but I still average about 1-2 seconds slower than my average with lbl. I think it is either because my V is inefficient or I am pausing too much. I'm also hoping to start learning CLL for 2x2, though I will probably procrastinate that.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Oct 31, 2022)

First Multi-Blind solve. 1/2, the incorrect one only had two swapped edges.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-10-31
single: 7:15.96

Time List:
1. 7:15.96 
1) R' F' D' F2 B U2 F' D' R B2 D F2 L2 F2 B2 U2 L2 U R2 U2 Fw Uw'
2) R B L2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L' R2 B2 D2 F2 B D' L' D R2 F2 R2 Fw' Uw


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 7, 2022)

Some PB averages and 4x4 PB single

*(3x3)*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 15.40

Time List:
1. 16.60 L U' R2 F2 U' R2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 U R' F L2 B' U L D' R 
2. (17.28) R' D2 L D2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U2 B L' U B2 R' B' D2 R' 
3. 13.60 R2 F2 U2 B2 R U2 B2 L2 D2 F' L2 U' R' D' B L F' D' R 
4. (13.21) U2 L2 B2 R D2 L' B2 L' F2 U2 B2 D B U B2 R2 F2 R U L2 B 
5. 15.99 L2 U B' U2 F' U2 F R2 B2 L2 B' U2 R2 U F' R' U2 L B F D2

*(Pyraminx)*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
avg of 5: 5.51

Time List:
1. (7.88) B R L' U B R' L' B' U r' b' u' 
2. 5.22 R L B' R' B' L' B' U' 
3. 5.53 U R U B' U B U' L b' u' 
4. 5.79 R' U' L R L U' B' U' l 
5. (4.22) U' B' L U' L U' L B l

*(4x4)*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-06
single: 55.42

Time List:
1. 55.42 D' B2 R U2 L2 U F' D2 F2 U' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 B2 R' Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 D Rw2 D B' L2 Fw2 U' B F L Fw2 Rw' L Fw L' Uw2 B' D Rw B' D'


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 7, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Another thing, I'm learning intuitive l4e, and it just seems weird how much more understandable the method is compared to when I was first thinking about learning it a few months ago. Learning certain methods or cubes seems really hard until it just clicks and then it's insane how naturally it can be understood.


what do you average with it? i average sub 6


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 7, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> what do you average with it? i average sub 6


I usually average anywhere from 6-8 seconds, although I'm kind of inconsistent. I might switch to alg-based l4e though, because I'm doing tons of solves and watching examples but I'm still not improving.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 10, 2022)

Been practicing a lot of 4x4 lately, averaging around sub-1:15. I just realized that I have no idea what method I use. I solve all of the centers, then the 4 white edge pairs, then I use 323 edge pairing for the final edges, then 3x3 stage, OLL, PLL. Does anyone know what method this is? I thought it was reduction but idk anymore.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 10, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Been practicing a lot of 4x4 lately, averaging around sub-1:15. I just realized that I have no idea what method I use. I solve all of the centers, then the 4 white edge pairs, then I use 323 edge pairing for the final edges, then 3x3 stage, OLL, PLL. Does anyone know what method this is? I thought it was reduction but idk anymore.


Just switch to yau (or hoya)


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 10, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Just switch to yau (or hoya)


I've used Yau before and tried switching back to it, but I'm a lot slower and can't seem to get the hang of it. Hoya doesn't seem like a good choice for me either though. I might just have to keep practicing with Yau and hopefully I'll get faster eventually.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 10, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I've used Yau before and tried switching back to it, but I'm a lot slower and can't seem to get the hang of it. Hoya doesn't seem like a good choice for me either though. I might just have to keep practicing with Yau and hopefully I'll get faster eventually.



yep keep practicing yau


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm going to start focusing on learning some more algs for 3x3 and 2x2. Still haven't finished learning PLL , have 3 more G perms to learn. Then I think I'll move on to full OLL and maybe some F2L algs. I'm also learning CLL, have only memorized one alg besides the ones I already knew. Really wanting to get sub-15 for 3x3 and sub-5 for 2x2.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I'm going to start focusing on learning some more algs for 3x3 and 2x2. Still haven't finished learning PLL , have 3 more G perms to learn. Then I think I'll move on to full OLL and maybe some F2L algs. I'm also learning CLL, have only memorized one alg besides the ones I already knew. Really wanting to get sub-15 for 3x3 and sub-5 for 2x2.


Please don't learn cll until you're sub 4 with ortega


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Please don't learn cll until you're sub 4 with ortega


Oh, I didn't know I should wait that long. Do you have any general 2x2 tips? I've been averaging 6-8 seconds for like 5 months now lol


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Nov 11, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> Please don't learn cll until you're sub 4 with ortega


can i learn cll if im sub 4 LBL ?


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 11, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Oh, I didn't know I should wait that long. Do you have any general 2x2 tips? I've been averaging 6-8 seconds for like 5 months now lol


Learn pbl from different angles (so you do not have to do D moves) and make sure you are able to execute oll and pbl algs fast. Make sure your face is 5 moves or less


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 12, 2022)

My school has some cubes in the library, and I managed to solve a 6x6 with only 5x5 knowledge. Got parity, messed up the alg I found online, but solved it again and didn't get parity. Probably took a little more than 10 minutes.


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Oh, I didn't know I should wait that long. Do you have any general 2x2 tips? I've been averaging 6-8 seconds for like 5 months now lol


If you send me an average, I can critique it, I avg sub-3.2 with Ortega and sub-2.8 with CLL and EG-1


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 12, 2022)

baseballjello67 said:


> If you send me an average, I can critique it, I avg sub-3.2 with Ortega and sub-2.8 with CLL and EG-1


Awesome thanks! I kinda struggle with filming me solving but I'll try lol


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 12, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Awesome thanks! I kinda struggle with filming me solving but I'll try lol


No problem, just DM it to me whenever. I will make a video critique on my channel.

If you don't mind, I would appreciate it if you sent it to me as a Google Drive file, makes it a lot easier to download. Thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 15, 2022)

Here's a huge update for every event (that I do):

*2x2*: Starting to get more into it, I still use Ortega and average 6-7 seconds, but I'm working on getting sub-5.

*New PB single (first sub-2 and broken after a long time): *


Spoiler: PB Single



Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-14
single: 1.88

Time List:
1. 1.88 F U' F2 U R F' U' F2 R'



*3x3*: Procrastinating at learning algs, specifically the rest of PLL and starting full OLL. Averaging 17-18, kinda slow progress.

*4x4*: Switched back to Yau, and I'm averaging around the same as I did before, so sub 1:15. Gotten around 5 sub-1s.

*5x5*: Pretty much never do any solves except for the weekly comp, but I think I'm sub-3.

*3x3 BLD*: Making this my main event, I'm averaging around 1:30. Success rate is also very high.

*3x3 OH*: lol I never do any solves except for weekly comp and idek if I should use my left or right hand. Average around 50 seconds with right, 1:10 with left hand.

*Pyraminx*: Been loving pyra lately and I think it is going to be my other main event. Finally averaging around 5-6 with intuitive l4e. 

*Clock*: I really need to get back into clock, I average around 10-11.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 18, 2022)

Definitely not expecting the solve to be much faster than average, but almost sub 1!!!! (3BLD)

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
single: 1:01.96

Time List:
1. 1:01.96 L' B2 R' U2 F2 R' D2 R D2 R U2 B' R U F' U2 F' L' R2 Fw' Uw2


----------



## Garf (Nov 18, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Definitely not expecting the solve to be much faster than average, but almost sub 1!!!! (3BLD)
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-17
> single: 1:01.96
> ...


Are you learning 3-style? If not, start doing so, and learn the corners first.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 18, 2022)

Garf said:


> Are you learning 3-style? If not, start doing so, and learn the corners first.


Nah I haven't started yet. I kinda skimmed through Jperm's video on 3-style corners, and it was very confusing, but I'll rewatch it today and try to start learning.


----------



## Garf (Nov 18, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Nah I haven't started yet. I kinda skimmed through Jperm's video on 3-style corners, and it was very confusing, but I'll rewatch it today and try to start learning.


Alright. If you have some trouble, contact me on discord. I had relearnt 3-style, although I don't do BLD much.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 18, 2022)

Garf said:


> Alright. If you have some trouble, contact me on discord. I had relearnt 3-style, although I don't do BLD much.


Awesome thanks!


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 22, 2022)

Not much progress lately. Been averaging 16-18 seconds at 3x3, and struggling to improve. Sometimes I still start getting a bunch of 20 second solves randomly. Really hoping for sub-15 soon, any tips would be appreciated. 

Pyraminx and 3BLD have been going well, pyra average is 5-6 and 3BLD is sub-1:40, although I've been getting a lot of sub-1:30s lately. Also DNFed a 56 second 3BLD solve (3 edges swapped), and I died a little inside but it's whatever. Trying to learn 3-style edges but it's making me slowly go insane and I don't understand at all.

Trying to find ways to stay motivated as well, anyone want to race me? You choose the event, of course it would be best if we average similar times (as long as I actually have it lol)


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 22, 2022)

what 3bld method do u use?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 22, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> what 3bld method do u use?


I'm currently using M2/OP but I'm trying to learn 3-style corners.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 23, 2022)

PB 3x3 ao5:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-23
avg of 5: 15.02

Time List:
1. (18.59) B2 U' F2 R2 U' F2 D B2 L2 B2 D R' D B' R F U F L' F2 L
2. 13.35 F' D2 U2 F' D2 B L2 B' U2 B U2 F2 L U' F L U R' F D L
3. 15.27 U2 R U' F' L' F2 L R2 F2 D R2 D' B2 D' L2 F2 B2 L' F'
4. (13.17) F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 D' F L R' U B' L F2 U2 L'
5. 16.43 R B F2 R2 D F2 D F2 U2 L2 R2 B2 U L' B U2 B' R D B2 U'


Edit: PB Pyra ao5

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-23
avg of 5: 4.27

Time List:
1. 4.05 L B' U' R L' B' R B' l' r b u 
2. (3.73) U' L B U R' U' R L' b' u 
3. (5.98) U' L U' L R U B' L l r' b u' 
4. 4.77 B U B' L' B' U' L R' 
5. 3.99 B U B' R B L U' R' r b' u'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 24, 2022)

Insane PB 3x3 ao5, and first sub-15 average of 5.

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-23
avg of 5: 14.38

Time List:
1. (19.94) D' R' U F2 D R2 F2 L2 D2 F2 U L2 U2 B L D' B' R2 F D2 
2. 13.39 R2 B' L2 F2 R2 F L2 D2 B' R2 U F R2 B L D' F' D B2 
3. 14.15 R' B2 L' F2 D B2 D B2 L2 D' F2 R2 B2 R2 B' R' D U R U' L 
4. (12.89) R D' F B2 D R2 B L D2 R2 B2 D2 F' R2 B2 D2 B' R2 D2 F' 
5. 15.61 B2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 R2 D' B' R F D2 L2 D L F' R'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 24, 2022)

I've decided to start learning commutators for 3-style corners, not sure how long it will take but seems like it will take a while. I understand basic commutators, so it's time to start memorizing a hundreds of algs/comms. 

Also did some OH solves even though I barely ever practice, solid PB ao5 (at least I think it is, because I barely ever do OH) and PB single:

*Single:*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
single: 38.92

Time List:
1. 38.92 U' F L D L' U2 B2 L' B U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2

*Average:*
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-24
avg of 5: 48.96

Time List:
1. 49.02 F B R2 U' D' L U D2 B' D2 F L2 B2 L2 R F' 
2. (54.32) R2 B2 L2 F U2 B' U2 F D2 L2 F R F L' B F D L U' B' F 
3. 48.20 B' R' F U B2 D' B' R2 U' B2 L B2 R F2 L' U2 R' L2 D2 R' B2 
4. 49.65 L' D' U2 L2 R2 U' L2 D2 B2 U' R2 F U' B R' U2 L2 U' L' F 
5. (38.92) U' F L D L' U2 B2 L' B U2 R2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R U2 B2 U2 F2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 27, 2022)

Did some F2L-only solves, trying to simulate it as though I'm transitioning from the cross. My cross is also 1-2 seconds usually, so Cross+F2L is around 8-10 seconds. Yet I average 17-18 seconds, so my last layer is 8+ seconds  My last layer has got issues

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5.11
worst: 9.51

mean of 3
current: 6.82 (σ = 1.04)
best: 6.15 (σ = 0.94)

avg of 5
current: 7.72 (σ = 1.02)
best: 6.94 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 7.53 (σ = 1.02)
best: 7.53 (σ = 1.02)

Average: 7.53 (σ = 1.02)
Mean: 7.49



Spoiler: Times



Time List:
1. 8.12 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 F D2 B D2 L2 F' R F' D' R B F R U' L' F' 
2. 8.48 L B D2 F' R L' U' B' U2 F2 R2 D B2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D L 
3. 5.11 B2 D F2 D U' B2 F2 R2 B2 F' D2 B2 L B R2 U R' F' L2 
4. 6.93 D2 B' U' R' U' B2 D R U' R2 B' R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 B' R2 F2 L2 D2 
5. 6.41 U R2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 F R' U' F2 L' F L' B2 D2 L2 
6. 9.51 D R' B R U' F2 D2 R' D2 F D2 B L2 B2 L2 B U2 B' U2 
7. 7.48 U B L' D L2 D2 R B' R' B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 
8. 8.80 D2 B2 U' L B' D R2 F D2 L B2 D2 R U2 F2 B2 L2 U2 L' 
9. 8.62 F L D B' R2 D F' U L U2 F2 U L2 D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' R2 D' 
10. 6.61 U L' F' B2 D B R' L' F' B2 R2 B2 U' F2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 F2 R 
11. 5.90 R B2 L2 B2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R2 D2 U F L2 D B2 U2 L2 F' U 
12. 7.94 D R D' B2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 L' B R' B2 L2 B D' F


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Nov 27, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Did some F2L-only solves, trying to simulate it as though I'm transitioning from the cross. My cross is also 1-2 seconds usually, so Cross+F2L is around 8-10 seconds. Yet I average 17-18 seconds, so my last layer is 8+ seconds  My last layer has got issues
> 
> Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-26
> solves/total: 12/12
> ...


I think thats faster than my f2l...


----------



## baseballjello67 (Nov 27, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> I think thats faster than my f2l...


My F2L is Sub-8, so fix that LL and you’re good


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 29, 2022)

Been practicing 3x3 a ton. I think I'm going to learn full OLL (probably more gradually) after I finally learn the last G perm. My lookahead has been getting better, but I've been having trouble with lock-ups. Once I figure out how to reduce them, I definitely think I could be averaging 15. 

Also, my 3BLD memo is around 30 seconds, but if I want to get sub-1 I'm going to have to work on reducing it. Still haven't started with 3-style corners, but I'll start soon (I'll probably just be saying this and then start procrastinating).


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 30, 2022)

Not PB but good 4x4 solve:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-11-29
single: 57.82

Time List:
1. 57.82 R U2 L B' L2 B' R F D L' F2 R U2 L U2 B2 D2 L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 L' U2 Fw2 D B2 L Uw2 L R' B' Uw2 Fw Rw2 Fw F' Rw' Uw F' Rw' D2 L' B'


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Nov 30, 2022)

Okay what the actual flip


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Dec 11, 2022)

Sorry I kinda disappeared, school is making me slowly die inside. Been getting Sub-17s more consistently on 3x3, averaging around 16-17. Still need to start learning 3-style for BLD and the final G perm.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Dec 19, 2022)

Quick question if anyone sees this, but what should my OH times optimally be if I average 16-17 seconds on 3x3?


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

2 times of your 3x3 times if you practice OH enough

so lets say you are perfect at OH and average 16.5 on 3x3.
16.5 x 2 = 33
but some people can get their OH times to be 1.9 times their 3x3 times so lets say you can do that
16.5x1.9=31.35
so your optimal OH times would be low 31s unless you get better at 3x3


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Dec 19, 2022)

So 32-34 seconds? I average 50 . I need to practice OH more


----------



## Kaedenthecuber (Dec 19, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> So 32-34 seconds? I average 50 . I need to practice OH more


its not that hard. just do a few hundred solves and you will be ok


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Dec 19, 2022)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Quick question if anyone sees this, but what should my OH times optimally be if I average 16-17 seconds on 3x3?


About 29 imo


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Dec 19, 2022)

NigelTheCuber said:


> About 29 imo


That's better than my PB, I better get to practicing


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jan 3, 2023)

Ok, it's the new year so here's a compilation of my goals. I also got a megaminx, skewb, and square-1 for Christmas. I love megaminx, and I average 2:10 with a PB of 1:39. Skewb is meh, I average like 18 (I know I suck) with a PB of 5. And I still don't understand how to solve a squan but whatever.

I will probably set more goals later in the year, but these are more short-term I guess.

I want to focus the most on 3x3, 3BLD, Megaminx, and Pyraminx. I might change them if I go to a comp with certain events.



Spoiler: 3x3



3x3:
Current Average: 16-17 seconds
Goal: Sub-15





Spoiler: 2x2



2x2:
Current Average: 6-7 seconds
Goal: Sub-5





Spoiler: 4x4



4x4: 
Current Average: 1:15
Goal: Sub-1





Spoiler: 5x5



5x5: 
Current Average: 2:45
Goal: Sub-2:30





Spoiler: 3BLD



3BLD:
Current Average: 1:30
Goal: Sub-1





Spoiler: OH



OH:
Current Average: 50 seconds
Goal: Sub-40





Spoiler: Pyraminx



Pyraminx:
Current Average: 6 seconds
Goal: Sub-5





Spoiler: Skewb



Skewb:
Current Average: 18 seconds
Goal: Sub-10





Spoiler: Clock



Clock:
Current Average: 11 seconds
Goal: Sub-10





Spoiler: Megaminx



Megaminx:
Current Average: 2:10
Goal: Sub-2





Spoiler: Square-1



Square-1:
Current Average: None
Goal: Sub-30


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Jan 4, 2023)

PB Megaminx Single:

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-03
single: 1:33.16

Time List:
1. 1:33.16 R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Saturday at 7:37 PM)

*Insane 3x3 ao25:*



Spoiler: 3x3 ao25



Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
solves/total: 25/25

single
best: 13.46
worst: 20.57

mean of 3
current: 16.93 (σ = 1.73)
best: 14.90 (σ = 0.18)

avg of 5
current: 15.67 (σ = 0.69)
best: 15.17 (σ = 0.30)

avg of 12
current: 16.57 (σ = 1.88)
best: 16.28 (σ = 1.22)

Average: 16.38 (σ = 1.35)
Mean: 16.50

Time List:
1. 15.33 D B' U R2 L' D2 B2 D' U2 R2 D2 B2 R' D2 F2 R' D2 R2 
2. 16.05 R L B2 U' R U R' D' B' F2 D2 R' F2 R B2 U2 R' B2 R' D2 L2 
3. 15.90 R2 U' L2 R2 D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L2 R D' U2 F' R U2 F2 U 
4. 16.53 L' F B R' B' L D' F' R2 F' R2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' F2 U2 L2 B2 
5. 19.64 B2 L' F B D2 L' D' F D' L2 F2 R2 D' L2 D F2 B2 D2 B 
6. 17.05 F2 D' R' F2 R2 U R D F2 L2 B2 R2 L2 D2 F U2 B L2 F' U 
7. 16.14 B2 D R2 U2 R2 F' R' F2 R2 B2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 F' R2 
8. 15.45 L' F' U2 F L2 B L2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 U' B2 L' U' R' F' R2 
9. 15.87 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 U L2 D L2 U R' D B U L2 B2 D' L D' 
10. 16.72 R2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 L U2 B2 R' U2 R2 U' F D U' R' U2 B2 L' 
11. 17.25 L U2 R2 D2 U2 B F' U2 B R2 U2 F2 D' F L' R2 B' U2 R' U2 
12. 16.01 B' L' U2 R' B2 D2 L' U2 R' U2 R F2 L B L F2 D' R2 B' D 
13. 13.46 L' D R2 L2 F' R L2 F2 D' L D2 R F2 D2 L U2 F2 L B2 
14. 20.57 L' R2 F2 U' F2 D' L2 D' U2 R2 U F' U2 B2 L' R2 U' L' B2 
15. 19.14 R F2 D F' R U2 B U' R2 D2 L2 F D2 F' U2 B' R2 B2 L2 F 
16. 15.53 B' R' D U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 F2 L2 F L R' B' R2 D F' R2 
17. 14.71 B2 D2 B R L2 D' R B' L2 D R2 D R2 L2 D2 B2 D 
18. 15.98 F U L2 U' F2 D2 B2 F2 D L2 D2 B2 L B' R' F' U L2 D L2 
19. 19.57 R L' B' R' F' B2 U' B U' R2 D' L2 D' F2 U' L2 D L2 B2 D2 B 
20. 14.71 B R2 U2 B' R2 F' D2 L2 F2 U2 F R2 D U2 L2 B L' U R U 
21. 15.07 F' D2 U L2 B2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U' B' R D2 F' R' U B' U' 
22. 14.93 D2 L U R2 D' U2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' B2 L2 B L2 D' B' U2 L' U' 
23. 18.85 L' D' B' D F U' B R2 F R2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R' U2 L D2 L' D2 B' 
24. 15.51 D2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 F2 D' R2 U F R2 D2 R U' F' R U' R 
25. 16.43 L2 F2 R' D2 L' U R F2 R2 L2 F D2 R2 D2 B L2 F L2 U'


----------



## baseballjello67 (Saturday at 7:43 PM)

I average 11 on 3x3 and 20 on OH, but if you seriously practice OH than it can be 1.5-1.6 times your 3x3 times.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Saturday at 8:26 PM)

baseballjello67 said:


> I average 11 on 3x3 and 20 on OH, but if you seriously practice OH than it can be 1.5-1.6 times your 3x3 times.


Do you think just doing solves will get me sub-40? Or do you think the fact that I use 4LLL will slow me down too much?


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Saturday at 9:10 PM)

*CONSISTENCY*

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
avg of 5: 1:11.05

Time List:
1. 1:11.06 F B2 R2 U2 L' D' F' B2 L F' R2 F' R2 F' U2 B' R2 D2 L2 F Fw2 D' L' Fw2 Rw2 L F2 D L' U' B2 R Fw Uw2 U2 R' B Rw B' Rw Uw Rw2 L2 Fw 
2. (1:10.16) U2 L2 B2 R U2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 D' R U' B U F2 L' U2 B Fw2 U' R' Uw2 F2 D L' R' Uw2 D Rw2 R' Fw' Rw2 B U' Fw B' Rw Uw2 Fw2 Rw' L2 U' 
3. (1:11.65) L2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 B L2 R2 B L2 F U' F' L' B' L' R U' F' D Fw2 R' D B2 Rw2 B2 U' Fw2 L U2 D2 Fw L2 F2 Rw2 U' Rw' Fw Rw2 Fw D2 R' 
4. 1:10.57 L' U B L2 R2 B2 L2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U2 L' F2 R2 F R' U' B2 Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 U' Fw2 Uw2 B Uw2 R2 B2 D2 Rw' U B2 L D2 Fw2 D' Fw R2 B' Uw' L F' 
5. 1:11.53 D' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R F L U2 B' U L F2 D' Fw2 Rw2 B L2 U Rw2 F L2 U Fw2 L2 B D' Rw U2 B' R' F' D Uw' R' Fw U D


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Saturday at 10:11 PM)

Let's goo!!!! 4x4 PB

Generated By csTimer+ on 2023-01-07
single: 54.89

Time List:
1. 54.89 F2 U' L2 U2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 U L2 U B' L2 D F' L2 R' F2 D B2 Fw2 Uw2 L F L U2 F R Fw2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 F' Uw' B' Rw2 D Rw Fw Uw U' D2 F' B R2


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sunday at 6:35 PM)

Sooo... I finally finished PLL. Also got an insane 3x3 ao5. Done on Twisty Timer so idk how to add the scrambles.

ao5: 13.90

(14.82)
(13.62)
13.99
14.08
13.63


----------



## baseballjello67 (Sunday at 7:09 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Do you think just doing solves will get me sub-40? Or do you think the fact that I use 4LLL will slow me down too much?


Yeah, for sure.

If I do 4LLL then I average 13 on 3x3 and 27 on OH.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Sunday at 7:11 PM)

baseballjello67 said:


> Yeah, for sure.
> 
> If I do 4LLL then I average 13 on 3x3 and 27 on OH.


Alright, I better start practicing


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 2:27 AM)

I just registered for a comp in March! It will be my first comp in 8 months, and will also mark a year of cubing for me. I'm doing 3x3, 5x5, 3BLD, 3x3 OH, and Megaminx. I'm so happy that there's megaminx and 3BLD. But it'll be kinda weird having an official 5x5 average before 4x4 average, because the last time I competed in 4x4 was in June and I had just learned how to solve, so I didn't even make the time limit.

What do y'all think I can average by the time it rolls around? Here are my current averages:

3x3: 16 seconds
5x5: 2:55
3BLD: 1:30
3x3 OH: 50 seconds
Megaminx: 1:50


----------



## baseballjello67 (Monday at 3:28 AM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I just registered for a comp in March! It will be my first comp in 8 months, and will also mark a year of cubing for me. I'm doing 3x3, 5x5, 3BLD, 3x3 OH, and Megaminx. I'm so happy that there's megaminx and 3BLD. But it'll be kinda weird having an official 5x5 average before 4x4 average, because the last time I competed in 4x4 was in June and I had just learned how to solve, so I didn't even make the time limit.
> 
> What do y'all think I can average by the time it rolls around? Here are my current averages:
> 
> ...


3x3: 14-15
5x5: 2:10-2:20
BLD: Sub-1:20
OH: 35
Mega: 1:30


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:33 AM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I just registered for a comp in March! It will be my first comp in 8 months, and will also mark a year of cubing for me. I'm doing 3x3, 5x5, 3BLD, 3x3 OH, and Megaminx. I'm so happy that there's megaminx and 3BLD. But it'll be kinda weird having an official 5x5 average before 4x4 average, because the last time I competed in 4x4 was in June and I had just learned how to solve, so I didn't even make the time limit.
> 
> What do y'all think I can average by the time it rolls around? Here are my current averages:
> 
> ...


3x3: 14
5x5: Sub-2:00 if you practice a lot.
3BLD: Idk
OH: 35-40
Megaminx: 1:30


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 3:37 AM)

Ok, thanks! I'm mostly hoping to make cutoff for 5x5 (2:30) and to make it into finals for 3BLD and Megaminx


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:38 AM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, thanks! I'm mostly hoping to make cutoff for 5x5 (2:30) and to make it into finals for 3BLD and Megaminx


Should be doable if you grind enough. If you post a video of a 5x5 average, I can critique it for you.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 3:42 AM)

gsingh said:


> Should be doable if you grind enough. If you post a video of a 5x5 average, I can critique it for you.


That would be great! Do you want an ao5? It might be hard to send the file and it would take a long time to watch lol


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:42 AM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> That would be great! Do you want an ao5? It might be hard to send the file and it would take a long time to watch lol


Mo3 should be good.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 3:45 AM)

gsingh said:


> Mo3 should be good.


Ok. I'll share the file with you in Google Drive, because files are too big to send in email or conversation. What is your email? (you can send it in a conversation if you want) I'll probably have it recorded by Wednesday.


----------



## gsingh (Monday at 3:46 AM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok. I'll share the file with you in Google Drive, because files are too big to send in email or conversation. What is your email? (you can send it in a conversation if you want) I'll probably have it recorded by Wednesday.


Sent pm


----------



## Garf (Monday at 3:50 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Ok, thanks! I'm mostly hoping to make cutoff for 5x5 (2:30) and to make it into finals for 3BLD and Megaminx


Really doable for mega. What megaminx do you have?


----------



## Garf (Monday at 3:54 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> I just registered for a comp in March! It will be my first comp in 8 months, and will also mark a year of cubing for me. I'm doing 3x3, 5x5, 3BLD, 3x3 OH, and Megaminx. I'm so happy that there's megaminx and 3BLD. But it'll be kinda weird having an official 5x5 average before 4x4 average, because the last time I competed in 4x4 was in June and I had just learned how to solve, so I didn't even make the time limit.
> 
> What do y'all think I can average by the time it rolls around? Here are my current averages:
> 
> ...


This sounds like Central Washington Odds 2023. I might try going to this comp, just to beat my average in 5x5, get solves in for 7x7 and megaminx, and just try to get a sub-10 ao5 for 3x3.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 5:32 PM)

Garf said:


> This sounds like Central Washington Odds 2023. I might try going to this comp, just to beat my average in 5x5, get solves in for 7x7 and megaminx, and just try to get a sub-10 ao5 for 3x3.


Yep, it is. It'd be cool to meet you there. Also I have the YJ Yuhu V2 megaminx.


----------



## Garf (Monday at 5:40 PM)

SpeedCubeLegend17 said:


> Yep, it is. It'd be cool to meet you there. Also I have the YJ Yuhu V2 megaminx.


The Yuhu is a good Megaminx. It carried me to sub-1:10, which was when I got the Dayan Megaminx.
Well, make sure your solutions for each pair are good, learn 4LLL, and that you are looking ahead. It is kinda hard to lookahead for megaminx, which is why I recommend that you do slow solves to help have good megaminx lookahead.


----------



## SpeedCubeLegend17 (Monday at 5:46 PM)

Garf said:


> The Yuhu is a good Megaminx. It carried me to sub-1:10, which was when I got the Dayan Megaminx.
> Well, make sure your solutions for each pair are good, learn 4LLL, and that you are looking ahead. It is kinda hard to lookahead for megaminx, which is why I recommend that you do slow solves to help have good megaminx lookahead.


Alright, thanks for the advice. I'm planning on learning 4LLL soon, and I've been doing tons of solves, but I should probably do more slow solves.


----------

